# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (Juli 2022)



## Anonymos (3 Juli 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 8.(/9.) Juli 2022:

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Schwer wiegende {so} Entscheidung (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Dorit Gäbler (50+): sBH [0:07]

9.45-11.15, one:
FAMILIENERBE MMXXII (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur erste Filmhälfte):}
Ivy Quainoo: sBI- (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) od. sD [0:36 0:38 (jew. recht kurz) 0:39] & sexy [0:42] & sD(-) [0:43 0:46] & sexy [0:47]

9.48-10.09, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kittel ([scrubs]: [[2.5]] My New Coat; USA © 2002)
Britt Erickson (?): sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (kurz]
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:05 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Spätes Glück (BRD © 2002)
Arzu Bazman: sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; überw. mit sD) [0:07 (0:08 0:09) 0:10 0:21-0:22]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:03/0:04] & sPO(-) & OH+ [0:07] & sPO(-?) [0:09] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO & OO (bzw. OH(-) (re.)) [0:03(/0:04)] bzw. OO [0:03(/0:04) (0:07)] bzw. sBI [0:07] bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:09] bzw. sBI [(0:10?) 0:21]

ca. 13.20-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein drittes Jahr ([scrubs]: [[3.1]] My Own American Girl; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
Rentnercops: Mord im Dunkeln (BRD © 2018)
Dunja Dogmani: sexy [0:08]
Lisa Jopt: sD (als Leiche) [0:17]

ca. 13.50-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Eissandwich im Ofen (TWO and a half MEN: [11.11] Tazed in the Lady Nuts; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sBH (mit sD) [0:02-0:03]
(Amber Tamblyn: nur nackte Schultern = nix {kein sBH})

13.50-15.20, arte:
Der Sommer nach dem Abitur (BRD © 2019)
Zoe Moore: sexy [0:33 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; von re. Seite) [0:00] bzw. NA [0:00/0:01] bzw. sexy ? (auf Monitor) [0:08] bzw. sD+ (von re. Seite) od. OH (auf Poster) [1:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [(1:18) 1:19 (jew. kurz)]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.30-8.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

14.30-16.00 und 4.15-5.45, hr:
Ein Hauptgewinn für Papa (BRD © 2006)
(Anica Dobra: sexy ? (wohl kaum NA) [0:32])
Dana Vávrová: sBI [(0:21) 0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:21] bzw. sD(-) [0:37]

15.10-15.55, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Übers Ziel hinaus (BRD © 2007)
Arzu Bazman: sD [0:18 (recht kurz)]
Susanne Jansen: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:06]

16.10-17.00, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Ein letzter Drink (BRD © 2008)
Philippine Pachl: sexy [0:16 0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (auf Poster) [0:06 (0:07)] bzw. sexy (auf Poster) [0:06 0:07] bzw. sexy [0:16 0:17 0:18 0:19]

16.15-17.05, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Zweite Chancen (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:01] & sD [0:02 0:03]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Opfer Der {so} Sehnsucht (Charmed: [6.6] My Three Witches; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:35) 0:38/0:39]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [0:34]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:05-0:06 0:28 0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:36]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Seelenqualen (Charmed: [6.7] Soul Survivor; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:05 0:10 0:21/0:22 0:25 (0:29-)0:30 0:31 0:33 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:01] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:05] & sD(-) [0:06] & sNIP- [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 0:35]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Mann ist eine Puppe (TWO and a half MEN: [8.16] That Darn Priest; USA 2011)
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08] & sBI & {mind. zwei} (mind.) sPO- [0:09] (jeweils in Video)

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.05-17.30), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Sehr erfreut, Walden Schmidt (TWO and a half MEN: [9.1] Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt; USA 2011)
Angelique Cabral: sD [gegen Ende]
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) od. sD [am Anfang]
[(mind.) zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD (bzw. sD(-) ?) [am Anfang]

18.50-19.15, Comedy Central:
modern family: Begegnung mit der Vergangenheit (modern family: [10.12] Blasts from the Past; USA © 2019)
Cassidy Gatlin: sD(-) od. sD (in Video) [0:11]
Rachel Bay Jones: sD [0:12]
Sarah Hyland: sD [0:12 (recht kurz)]

19.05-19.30 (auch Samstag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Peter Pans Mutter (TWO and a half MEN: [9.2] People Who Love Peepholes; USA 2011)
Stephanie Jacobsen: sBI [0:17 0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00] (Ausschnitt aus vorheriger Folge)

19.50-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.25-18.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Neun-Finger-Daddy (TWO and a half MEN: [9.4] Nine Magic Fingers; USA 2011)
Jenny McCarthy: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD [0:10-0:11] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OH(-) [0:11-0:13] & sD [0:13-0:17]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: OH- (auf Bildsch.) [0:06]

20.15-22.33, 3sat:
die Päpstin (Pope Joan / La papessa / La mujer papa {oder: La papisa}; BRD/GB/ITA/ESP © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Geisler od. eher Bodydouble: OH(-) (re.) [1:03]
Johanna Wokalek: sexy [...] & PO [1:52]

20.15-22.05 und 1.40-3.20, RTL ZWEI:
Titan - Evolve or Die (The Titan / Titan; GB/USA/ESP/BRD 2018)
Taylor Schilling: sBI [ca. 0:22] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (bzw. sCT- ?) bzw. sNIP (bzw. ... ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45 und 1.45-3.18, Das Erste:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Familienbande (BRD © 2020)
Franziska Troegner (60+): sD(-) [0:56]
Morgane Ferru: sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27)]

20.15-21.45, ORF III:
Das Beste kommt erst (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anneke Schwabe: OO & (sehr kurz) PU [0:52]
Franziska Schlattner: sD [0:27 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.35, ATV:
Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre (It's Complicated; USA 2009)
Lake Bell: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02] & sexy [0:41] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05]
Meryl Streep (fast 60): (s)BH- [0:20/0:21]

20.15-22.35 und 1.00-2.50, PULS 4:
Jack Reacher: Kein Weg zurück (Jack Reacher: Never Go Back; USA(/China?) 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cobie Smulders: sBH (mit sD) [0:33]

20.20-22.20, Tele 5:
Missing in Action (USA 1984)
{Daten der FSK16-Version (von kabel eins):}
Lenore Kasdorf: OO [0:32]
[einige Unbekannte (darunter Juliet Lee [= Juliet D. Lei] ?)]: OO [0:37 0:39/0:40] bzw. PO [0:39 0:40 0:49] bzw. NA [0:49]

21.00-22.50 und 0.25-2.15, one:
Baader (BRD © 2002)
Angie Ojciek [eigtl. Ojciec?]: OO [0:43] & sexy [0:49]
Bettina Hoppe: OO(-) [0:43]
Jana Pallaske: sNIP- (re.) [0:52]
Laura Tonke: sNIP- [0:20 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:26 0:28-0:29] & sNIP (sCT- ?) [0:39 (0:40/0:41?)] & OO [0:43] & sNIP (re.) [0:44] & sexy [0:52 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:59-1:00] & sexy (Slip) (od. sPO- ?) [1:28]
Monika Zinnenberg: sNIP (in Schw.-W.-Film) [0:09 0:10] (Ausschnitt aus "48 Stunden bis Acapulco")
Sarah Riedel: OO [0:26]

21.45-23.20, ORF III:
In den besten Familien (BRD © 2012)
Anneke Schwabe: PU & PO [0:29] & PO [0:43] & sexy (?) [0:58] & sNIP [1:12 1:13]
Brigitte Hobmeier: sexy [1:08]
Franziska Schlattner: sD [0:20] & (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sD(-) [1:10 (kurz)]
Sophie von Kessel: sBH [0:56/0:57 0:59-1:00 1:02]
[unbekannt]: OO (in Video) [0:59 (kurz)]

22.15-23.45, Das Erste:
Polizeiruf 110: Der Fall Sikorska (BRD © 2018)
Krista Tcherneva: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& sPO-) [0:00-0:01] & sBI [0:12 0:20 (jew. Fotos) 0:21 (0:30 0:31 [jew. Fotos]) 0:31 0:39/0:40] & sexy (in Video) [0:50] & sBI (in Video) [1:08] & (mind.) sD- (re.) (in Video) [1:09]

22.25-23.20, Super RTL:
Dr. HOUSE: Die Ehe der Dominika House (House M.D.: [8.13] Man of the House; USA 2012)
Karolina Wydra: sexy [(0:14/)0:15] & sBI [0:17 (0:18 [etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 0:24(Foto)] & sexy [0:40]
Odette Annable: sD [0:17 0:18]

22.35-1.20, ATV:
Besser Geht's Nicht {so} (As Good as It Gets; USA © 1997)
Helen Hunt: sWS (mind. sCT-) [1:01] & (OO- (rO-) ? &) (mind.) PO- [1:42 (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:44] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:45] & (mind.) sD-

22.35-1.00 und 2.50-4.45, PULS 4:
Mission: Impossible II {oder: 2} (USA/BRD 2000)
Thandie Newton: sD & sNIP (gemäß Bildern)

22.50-0.25, one:
Jeanny - Das 5. Mädchen (BRD/ÖST © 2021)
Susanne Gschwendtner: (mind.?) sD- (li.) [1:11 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:14 (2x recht kurz)]
Theresa Riess: sexy [0:17 0:35] & (mind.) sD- [0:35] & sexy (?) [0:53] & sBI [1:04] & sPO- [1:30 (recht kurz)]

22.50-0.55, BR:
El Dorado (USA 1966)
Charlene Holt: sD [ca. 0:48] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


23.19-2.12, ORF 2:
Henri 4 (BRD(/FRA/ÖST/ESP) © 2010)

Die ORF-Version (laut Sender 2 Std. und 51 Min. lang) kenne ich leider nicht; aushilfsweise daher die (z.T. nicht ganz vollständigen) Daten der beiden Filmversionen aus dem dt. Fernsehen:

_2 Std. und 24 Min. lange Fassung:_
Aida Folch: sCT ("sCT-OO") [2:11] & sCT ("sCT-PU" & "sCT-PO") [2:12] & sCT(-) [2:13]
Armelle Deutsch: sD (& nPU [?] (sehr kurz) & PO) [0:13-0:15] & OO+ bzw. OH [0:26-0:28] & sD [0:30 0:31] & nPU [0:32] & OO [0:32/0:33] & sD [0:55/0:56] & (PO- ? (seitl.) &) sD [0:57] & sD [(0:58) 1:09 (1:12-1:13) 1:14-1:15 1:23]
Chloé Stefani: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:27 1:28 1:34] & PO & PU [1:35] & sD [1:37 (1:38- )1:39 1:40] & OO(+?) & PO [1:41] & sD [1:44 1:45 1:48] (& Fake-"OO" [(1:51/)1:52]) & sD [1:55 (1:58) 1:59]
Gabriela Maria Schmeide: PU [2:09] & sD [2:10 2:11 2:20]
Marta Calvó (?): sD [1:27 1:28-1:29]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(+?) [0:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. PO (kurz) & sD [0:33]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:12 0:29-0:30 0:35 0:36 ... 1:55]

_Teil 1 des Zweiteilers:_
Armelle Deutsch: sD (& nPU [?] (sehr kurz) & PO) [0:19-0:21] & OO+ bzw. OH [0:32-0:34] & sD [0:36 0:37] & PO [0:38] & nPU & OO [0:39] & sD [1:05 (1:06)] & (PO- ? (seitl.) &) sD [1:06] & sD [(1:07) 1:19 (1:24-1:25) 1:27 1:28]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD od. sD(-) [1:13]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(+?) [0:14/0:15] bzw. sD [1:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:18] bzw. sD(-) od. sD [0:35] bzw. ... [0:37] bzw. OO [0:39] bzw. PO (kurz) & sD [0:40] bzw. sD(-) [0:42] bzw. sD [0:43]

_Teil 2 des Zweiteilers:_
Aida Folch: sCT ("sCT-OO") [1:08] & sCT ("sCT-PU" & "sCT-PO") [1:09] & sCT(-) [1:10]
Armelle Deutsch: PO ? & sD [0:00] & sD [0:02] (jew. innerh. Rückbl.) & sD [0:03 0:11 0:12]
Chloé Stefani: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:17-0:18] & sD(-) bzw. PO & PU [0:24-0:26] & sD [0:27 (0:28) 0:29 (0:30) 0:31] & OO(+?) & PO [0:32] & sD [0:35 0:36 (0:39) 0:42/0:43 0:46 0:47 0:48] (& Fake-"OO" [0:49/0:50]) & sD [0:50 (0:53) 0:54 0:55]
Gabriela Maria Schmeide: PU bzw. OO [1:05/1:06] & sD [1:07 1:08 (1:12 1:21) 1:22]
Marta Calvó (?): sD [0:15-0:16 0:17-0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:46 0:47]


23.45-1.40 und 3.05-5.05, SRF zwei:
Inside Man (USA 2006)
(mind.)
Kim Director: sD [ca. 0:49]
Rozanne Sher: sBH [ca. 0:19]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 0:19] bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.45-0.35 (auch Samstag, 14.10-14.55), ATV II:
</SCORPION> {so} [Ein Wort mit S] (</SCORPION> : [3.25] Scorp Family Robinson; USA 2017)
Katharine McPhee: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:14] & sD [0:39]

23.55-1.40, RTL ZWEI:
Upgrade (AUS/USA 2018)
Melanie Vallejo: sBH [ca. 0:12] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)

ca. 0.25-0.50 ?, Comedy Central
Pastewka: Der Piepser (BRD © 2011)
Claudia Rieschel (60+): sD (li.; recht kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [0:18(-0:19)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:21]
Sonsee Neu: sD(-) [0:01]
(in der Programmübersicht des Senders fehlen mal wieder etliche Stunden ...)

0.35-1.00, RTL UP:
alles atze: Gangs of Essen-Kray (BRD o.J. [2004 od. 2005])
Gabrielle Odinis: (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Heike Kloss: sexy (?) [0:09 0:11 0:12]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

1.00-1.20, RTL UP:
alles atze: Männersachen (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: sD (re.) [0:05-0:06]
Ninon Held: (mind.) sD- [0:13/0:14 0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sCT bzw. (recht kurz) OO (jew. auf Poster o.ä.) [0:11] bzw. OH+ (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:23]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

1.20-1.45, RTL UP:
alles atze: Die Spießerfalle (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: (vlt. NA- [0:00] &) (mind.) sD- [0:01]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

1.20-3.05, ATV:
Dark Tide (USA/Südafr. 2012)
Halle Berry: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl., teilw. mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:02 1:06] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.00-3.30, Tele 5:
Düstere Legenden (Urban Legend; USA(/CAN?)/FRA 1998)
Alicia Witt: sexy [(1:23) 1:25]
Danielle Harris: sBH- [?] (& BH von hint.) [0:13]
Rebecca Gayheart: sBI [0:49 0:50] & sD [(0:57) 0:59] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. zumind. sexy (bauchfr. Obertl.)) (auf Foto) [1:21]
Tara Reid: sD [(1:01 1:05) 1:06 1:07 1:08] (und sBH in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)

2.50-3.25, BR:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 2: konkurrenz oder kooperation (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [0:30]

3.08-4.40, ORF 1:
DUFF - Hast Du keine, bist Du eine! (The DUFF; USA 2015)
Mae Whitman: (mind.) sD- & sexy (gemäß Bild)

3.20-4.45 (auch Samstag, 10.30-12.00), one:
Verliebt in Kroatien (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2020)
Jördis Richter: (sNIP ? [0:18 0:19] & sexy ? [0:27 0:29 0:32] & sNIP ? [0:33-0:34 0:35] &) sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:37] (& sexy ? [0:40 0:41 0:44 0:47-0:48 0:49 0:53 1:04 1:05])
Saskia Vester (59): sBA [1:26-1:27]
[unbekannt (1)]: sPO & sBI [0:18] & sBI & (seitl.) sPO [0:21]
[unbekannt (2)]: sBI [0:18 0:19]

3.24-4.00, BR:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 3: lieben oder verlieben (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [(0:32?) 0:33]
Valeriya [eigtl. Valeria ?] Dymova: sexy (?) [0:18 0:19(-0:20)]

ca. 4.25-4.50 und 5.50-6.10, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Kollegen (BRD 2003)
Shirin Soraya: (mnd.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) od. sD [0:14]

5.35-5.55, RTL:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Tätowierung (Married with Children: [2.11] How Do You Spell Revenge?; USA 1987)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [0:04]

[Das morgige Frühprogramm ist noch in Arbeit ...]


Donnerstag(/Freitag), 7.(/8.) Juli 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Tabu (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:00]
[unbekannt]: OO(-) [0:30] & OO (auf Fotos) [0:36 0:39]
[eine bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. OO (auf Fotos) [0:36 0:39]

7.10-7.35, zdf_neo:
Nix Festes: Don’t Cha? (BRD o.J. [2021])
Natalia Avelon: sBH (li. Hälfte) [0:22]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:09 (0:10)]

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
Nix Festes: Bermuda Berlin (BRD o.J. [2021])
Josefine Preuß: sNIP (li.) [0:04]
Marie Rathscheck: sexy [0:19]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der Held des Tages (BRD © 2002)
Alexa Maria Surholt: (mind.) sD- [0:34-0:36]
Arzu Bazman: sexy ?
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (Sport-BH) [(0:03) 0:04] bzw. OH(-) [0:23/0:24] bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:48 (= Absp.)]

10.30-10.55 (auch Freitag, 9.05-9.25), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Ticket nach Reno ([scrubs]: [[2.3]] My Case Study; USA 2002)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:00]
Sarah Chalke: sD [(0:14) 0:16/0:17]

12.55-13.40 und 1.25-2.10, hr:
dieanwälte {so}: dämmerung (BRD o.J. [2008])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Carolina Vera: sBH [0:26-0:27]

13.35-14.15 und 16.35-17.15, zdf_neo:
The Rookie: Opfer (The Rookie: [2.14] Casualties; USA © 2020)
Brittini London: sBI (mit sD) [0:07 0:17(Video)]

13.40-14.30, hr:
W A P O BODENSEE: Der Seemärling (BRD © 2018)
Daria von Loewenich: sBI (mit sD) [0:13]

13.45-15.15, arte:
Für immer Eltern (BRD © 2021)
Anja Schneider: sUPS [0:00 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:16] & sexy & (re.) sCT- ("sCT-OH+") [0:18 (jew. sehr kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [0:19] & sexy (?) [0:29 0:30] & sNIP (re.) [0:38] & sBH [1:11 1:13] & sD [1:17(recht kurz) 1:18]
Anouk Elias: OO [0:19/0:20] & sexy [0:21 (0:23?) 0:25 0:26/0:27] & sD [0:37 (2x recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:14 0:15]

ca. 13.50-14.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hals- und Beinbruch (TWO and a half MEN: [11.9] Numero Uno Accidente Lawyer; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [0:03/0:04]
Kate Miner: sBH(-) [0:16-0:17 0:18]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.35-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

14.30-16.00, hr:
WEINGUT WADER: _Neue Wege_ (BRD © 2019)
Henriette Richter-Röhl: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:37 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- [?] (li.) [0:50] & sNIP (zumind. re.) [1:19 (recht kurz)]

15.15-17.00, arte:
Immer Drama um Tamara (‵Tamara Drewe′; GB © 2010)
Gemma Arterton: OH (vlt. NA) [0:12] & sUPS- & PO- [0:19] & sD(-) [0:20] & sexy (od. sPO--) [0:21] & sNIP (li.) [0:40/0:41] & NA (& vlt. Oops od. OO- [rO-]) [1:06/1:07] & PO [1:10] & OH- [1:12] & sD(-) [1:35 (kurz)]
Jessica Barden: sexy [0:56]
Tamsin Greig: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:07 0:10 1:29?]
(Zeiten der arte-Version könnten leicht abweichen)

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.00-7.25), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Ostereier im Juni (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.4] The Raiders Minimization; USA 2013)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:17]

16.00-17.35 (auch Freitag, 8.40-10.10), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Begegnung am Meer_ (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung (zumind. 1. Filmhälfte):}
Tanja Wedhorn: sBH [0:46/0:47] & (mind.?) OH- [0:50]

16.25-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.05-12.55), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Der tote Taucher (Hawaii Five-0: [6.3] Ua 'o'oloku ke anu i na mauna; USA 2015)
Michelle Borth: (mind.?) OH- [0:04]
Grace Park (od. [unbekannt] ?): sBI [0:04 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA ?)

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Ohnmacht Der {so} Drei (Charmed: [6.4] The Power of Three Blondes; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:11/0:12 0:17-0:18]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:11]
Jenny McCarthy: sexy [(0:07 0:08 0:09 0:13 0:14) 0:15]
Melody Perkins: sD [0:01/0:02] & sexy [0:07 0:08 (0:09) 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:19 0:20 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25 0:31 0:32 (0:33) 0:34 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD [0:00-0:01] & sexy [0:19 0:20 0:22] & sNIP [0:22] & sexy [0:29 0:31] & sNIP [0:32] & sNIP bzw. sexy [0:33-0:34] & sexy [(0:35) 0:36]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ?, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Bauchgefühl] (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.3] Gut Feeling; USA 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Hälfte):}
Caterina Scorsone: sBH [0:00]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tödliche Liebe (Charmed: [6.5] Love's a Witch; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(0:03/)0:04] & sD(-) [0:05]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:19]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das Geisterschiff (Ghost Whisperer: [4.4] Save Our Souls; USA 2008)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:16 (0:17)] & sexy [(0:21?) 0:24] & sD(-) [0:24 (recht kurz)]
Peyton List: sD [0:33(kurz) 0:34]

20.15-22.35 (auch Freitag, 22.05-0.20), VOX:
The High Note - Glaub an deinen Traum [= L.A. Love Songs - Der Sound meines Lebens {laut IMDb}] (The High Note; GB/USA 2020)
Dakota Johnson: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:14]
June Diane Raphael: ... ?
Tracee Ellis Ross: sBI u./od. sBH
(z.T. gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin) 

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: ROMANTISCH: DREI MÄNNER AUF HAASENJAGD {so} (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2008 od. 2009])
Diana Amft: (mind.) sD-
Laura Osswald: sD [0:18(kurz) 0:19] & (mind.) sD- [0:20]
Paula Schramm: sD [0:26 0:27]

20.15-21.00, arte:
KU_'_DAMM 63, _TEIL 1_ [der sechsteiligen Fassung] (BRD © 2021)
Sonja Gerhardt: sD(-) (re.) [0:25]

20.15-22.35 und 0.40-2.30, ATV II:
American History X (USA 1998)
Fairuza Balk: OO [0:02] & (mind.) OH- [0:03]
(nur Filmanfang gesehen, aber später sollen nur Männer nackt sein) 

20.15-21.49 und 1.33-3.01, ORF 2:
Zu jung zu sterben - Ein Krimi aus Passau (BRD 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erstes Filmdrittel):}
Marie Leuenberger: sNIP [0:07 0:08] 

20.25-21.55, ZDF:
Die Bergretter: Über den Wolken (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stefanie von Poser: OH (od. ~sD) (li.) [0:08-0:09] 

21.00-21.45, arte:
KU_'_DAMM 63, _TEIL 2_ [der sechsteiligen Fassung] (BRD © 2021)
Sonja Gerhardt: sD(-) (re.) [0:00:59 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt]: OO(-) [0:04] 

21.09-23.08, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Mado (FRA/ITA/BRD 1976)
Nathalie Baye: OO [ca. 0:33]
Ottavia Piccolo: PO & (zumind. im Spiegel) OO- [ca. 0:33] & PO(-)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: JA, ICH WILL: ABER WER WILL MICH? (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2008 od. 2009])
Diana Amft: sD(-) bzw. sD [... 0:35 0:40 0:42 0:43 0:44]
Paula Schramm: sD [0:14]
Ursela Monn: (mind.) sD- [(0:43) 0:44 0:45(kurz)]
Valerie Niehaus: sD [0:32]
[eine bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA (auf Fotos) [0:00]
(Zeiten ohne (bei früheren Ausstrahlungen fehlenden) Rückblick am Anfang)

21.45-22.35, arte:
KU_'_DAMM 63, _TEIL 3_ [der sechsteiligen Fassung] (BRD © 2021)
Maria Ehrich: (mind.?) sD- [0:41 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:42/0:43] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:43-0:44]
Sonja Gerhardt: sD(-) (re.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

22.00-22.30, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Pierogi-Diät (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Brigitte Zeh: sD [0:06 (recht kurz)]
Philomena Köbele: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:11-0:12] (sie war damals schon 16 oder 17 Jahre alt, Charlotte Krause hingegen zwei Jahre jünger, daher nix)
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD [0:08(/0:09)]

22.00-22.50, NDR:
Morden im Norden: Ein dunkles Geheimnis (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anja Herden: sNIP (li.) [0:01]
Susan Hoecke: sD(-) (li.) [0:14 (kurz)]

22.08-23.07, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Attentäter] (Desperate Housewives: [7.11] Assassins; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria Parker: sD(-) [0:37 0:38]

22.30-22.55, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Hoher Besuch (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:02(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:07 0:20] & sD [0:21]

22.35-0.35, VOX:
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2001)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: OH [(0:06) 0:07] & sexy [0:25/0:26 (0:32)] & sNIP [(1:07 1:09) 1:13] & sWS [?] (sNIP) [1:19]

22.55-23.25, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Ein Dreier mit Tümmler (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Anna Julia Antonucci [= Anna Julia Kapfelsperger]: sD (re.) [0:14 (recht kurz)]

23.07-0.04, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Einsamkeit] (Desperate Housewives: [7.12] Where Do I Belong?; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [0:18 0:37]
Lesley Ann Warren (60+): sD [0:12]

23.25-23.45, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Hakuna Matata (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Caroline Maria Frier: (mind.?) sD- [0:00 0:19(-)0:20]
Judith Richter: sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [0:06 (kurz)]

23.27-1.05, ORF 1:
Borg/McEnroe {oder: Borg McEnroe} - Duell zweier Gladiatoren {oder: Borg vs. McEnroe} (Borg McEnroe = Borg / Borg / Borg/McEnroe; SWE/DAN/FIN 2017)
Tuva Novotny: OO- (rO-) od. OH+ [ca. 0:16 (kurz)] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.30-0.55, BR:
Zomer - Nichts wie raus! (Zomer; NED 2014)
Jade Olieberg: sBH [ca. 1:11] & NA [ca. 1:14] & OH (li.) [ca. 1:17]
Lisa Smit: OH- [ca. 0:16] & NA+ [ca. 0:18]
Lisanne Sweere: sD [ca. 0:03]
Sigrid ten Napel: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:04 0:25 0:29] & sBH [ca. 1:11] & NA [ca. 1:14 1:17]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. OH ?) [ca. 0:25]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

0.04-1.33, ORF 2:
Brüder II (ÖST © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Susa Meyer: OO [0:14/0:15] (& sUPS- od. nPU- ? [0:44 (sehr kurz)]) & sBA [1:07] & (sBA &) sPO(-) [1:08] & OH- (recht kurz) & sBH & "sCT-nPU" [1:09]

0.45-2.40, rbb:
Exit Marrakech (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Clara-Marie Pazzini: sBI [0:40]
Hafsia Herzi: sBH (von li. Seite/hint.) bzw. (recht kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:35-0:36] & OO [0:56(/0:57)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:37 {andere:} 0:38 (0:39) 0:40]

0.55-2.40, BR:
Küss mich {oder (laut IMDb): Küss mich - Kyss mig} (Kyss mig; SWE/DAN/BRD 2011)
Josefine Tengblad: OO [ca. 0:57]
Liv Mjönes: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:31] & OO [(u.a.) ca. 0:33] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) & sNIP (& sCT- ?)
Ruth Vega Fernandez: sPO- [ca. 0:31] & OO [(u.a.) ca. 0:33] & OO(-) (lO(-) bzw. rO(-)) & sBH(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.15-3.45, Das Erste:
Verloren auf Borneo (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mirjam Weichselbraun: (mind.) sD- [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sBH (von hint. & (kurz) re. Seite [mit sD]) [1:17]
[unbekannt]: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:02 (recht kurz)]

2.40-3.30, rbb:
Beforeigners: Die Neuankömmlinge (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.1]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Anne Guri Tvedt (?): OO [0:12] & (nPU- ? &) OO [0:13] & OO [0:14] (jew. als Leiche)
Fride Snipsøyr Holøs (?): sBI [0:00 0:02(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Karen Sollihaug: ... & sWS (sNIP) & nPU [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00]

3.30-4.13, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Die Taskforce (Lethal Weapon: [2.2] Dancing in September; USA 2017)
Hilarie Burton: sBI (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung [vermutl. aus dieser Folge])

3.55-5.25, ATV II:
ABI ′97 - _Gefühlt wie damals_ (BRD © 2017)
Christine Eixenberger: sBH (mit sD) [0:18]
Kristina Dörfer: OO-(/+?) (rO-) (od. Oops) bzw. PO(-) & NA+ [0:31/0:32] & NA [1:25]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:12 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (1)]: sexy (od. ~sBH ?) [1:07 (1:08) 1:09 (1:12)]
[unbekannt (2)]: sBH od. "sB" [1:07 1:10] & sexy [1:12]


Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 6.(/7.) Juli 2022:

7.10-7.30, zdf_neo:
Nix Festes: Alte Flammen, neue Flammen (BRD o.J. [2021])
Josefine Preuß: (OH- bzw.) OO(-) (kurz) [(0:15-)0:16]

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
Nix Festes: Die weibliche Perspektive (BRD o.J. [2021])
Josefine Preuß: OO [0:04 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Alles auf eine Karte (BRD © 2000)
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) [0:31]
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sBH (mit sD) [0:15] & OO (rO) [0:37 (sehr kurz)]
Jutta Kammann: sUPS- [0:32]
(sofern nicht versehentlich die Folge von 2014 mit demselben Folgentitel gesendet wird ...)

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein schlimmer Verdacht (BRD © 2002)
Alexa Maria Surholt: (mind.) sD- [0:04-0:05 0:06-0:07 0:36 0:37] & sD [0:38]
Anette du Moulin: sBH(-) [0:39 (recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH [0:16-0:17]
Svenja Beneke: sNIP (re.) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- (li.) [0:18] & (OH(-) ? (li.) &) sNIP [0:19] & sNIP- [?] (re.) [0:40]

10.22-10.43 (auch Donnerstag, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rundumschlag ([scrubs]: [[2.1]] My Overkill; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:14]

11.20-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Bekämpfe deine Dämonen] (Charmed: [1.4] Exorcise Your Demons; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sD (li.) [0:32]

ca. 12.25-12.55 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 10.05-10.35), PRO 7:
how i met your mother: Die Kürbis-Schlampe kehrt zurück (how i met your mother: [7.8] The Slutty Pumpkin Returns; USA 2011)
Katie Holmes: Oops-- (re.) [ca. 0:12 (sehr? kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Von ganzem Herzen (BRD © 2009)
Gudrun Landgrebe: (mind.) sD- [0:38 0:40 0:41]

12.35-13.25, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der Kuss des Krokodils (BRD © 2008)
Elisabeth Lanz: sD(-) (li.) & (mind.) sPO- (seitl.) [0:11] & sD [0:32]

ca. 13.45-14.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.10-6.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mein erstes Mal (TWO and a half MEN: [11.7] Some Kind of Lesbian Zombie; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [(0:00-)0:01] & sD [0:06/0:07]
Madison Dylan: sD(-) [(0:04-)0:05] & sBH [0:12 0:14-0:15]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Utta Danella: Der Schwarze Spiegel (BRD © 2000)
Mira Gittner: sD(-) [0:52 (recht kurz)]
Sonja Kirchberger: (mind.) sD- [0:17] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:19 0:20 0:25] & sD [0:43 0:44 0:45 0:46(kurz) 0:48] & OH(-) [0:49] & sNIP [0:58] & (mind.) sD- (re.) & {andere Szene} OO- (lO-) od. Oops [1:04]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Besuch für Emma (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christin Nichols: sD [1:18 (1:19)]

15.10-15.35 (auch Donnerstag, 14.20-14.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Adonis] (how i met your mother: [3.1] Wait for It; USA 2007)
Amanda Loncar: sD(-) [0:08] & ... (im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10-0:11]
Cobie Smulders: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10]
Mandy Moore: sD (wohl kaum OH; im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10]

ca. 15.35-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.00-7.25), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Drinks von Fremden (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.1] The Hofstadter Insufficiency; USA 2013)
Kaley Cuoco: sD (& sNIP-) [0:01-0:02] & (wahrsch. nur sugger.) OH- [0:19]

15.35-16.00 (auch Donnerstag, 14.45-15.10), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Wir sind nicht von hier] (how i met your mother: [3.2] We're Not from Here; USA 2007)
Cobie Smulders: sexy [0:05] & sD [0:07] & sexy & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:08] (& evtl. OH ? [0:09 (sehr kurz)])
(die anschließende Folge "Angst vorm Dreirad" hat zumind. sD(-)-Szenen)

15.50-16.20, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

16.00-17.35 (auch Donnerstag, 8.40-10.10), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Stadt, Land, Kuss (BRD © 2021)
Heike Trinker (59): sD(-) (li.) [0:09] & sBA [0:58]

16.15-17.05 (auch Donnerstag, 10.40-11.30), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Keine Kompromisse (BRD © 2018)
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:30 0:31(2x)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 11.55-12.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Der {so} Walküren, Teil 2 (Charmed: [6.2] Valhalley of the Dolls, Part 2; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & "sB" (mit sD) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:19] (& ... ? [0:23]) & sD(-) [0:35]
Colleen Porch: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Ivana Milicevic: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Melissa George: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:15-0:16 0:31]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:21 0:22 0:24 0:27 0:28 (0:29 0:30 0:31)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:31]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ?, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy: Wunder und andere Begehrlichkeiten (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.1] With a Wonder and a Wild Desire; USA 2018)
Camilla Luddington: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bildern und ~Szenenbeschreibung)

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.45-13.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Vergissmeinnicht (Charmed: [6.3] Forget Me... Not; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:01 0:15-0:16 0:17 0:19) 0:20-0:21 (0:22) 0:23 (0:26 0:27) 0:30 0:33 (0:34 0:37)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP bzw. sNIP- [(mind.) 0:00 0:01 0:16 0:19 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:27 0:31 0:32 0:33] & sD [0:33] & sNIP bzw. sNIP- [0:34 0:35 0:36 0:38]

18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, 13.35-14.25), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Der Avatar (Ghost Whisperer: [4.3] Ghost in the Machine; USA 2008)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:12 0:13 (0:25 0:26)]

19.05-19.30 (auch Donnerstag, 16.55-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die japanische Regenbrille (TWO and a half MEN: [8.10] Ow, Ow, Don't Stop; USA 2010)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:01 (0:02-)0:03 0:10-0:12 (0:15) (0:17/)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (bzw. ... ?) bzw. sexy (auf Postern)

19.25-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 0.55-1.40), ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Blinder Fleck (BRD © 2020)
Larissa Marolt: sBH [0:25]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD(-) od. sD (unter sCT) [0:13]

20.15-22.00, NITRO:
The Transporter Refueled (The Transporter Refueled = Le Transporteur: Héritage; USA?/FRA/BEL(/China?) 2015)
Gabriella Wright: sexy [ca. 0:30]
Loan Chabanol: sBH [ca. 0:33 1:03]
Noémie Lenoir: sexy ? [ca. 0:57]
Tatiana Pajkovic: sexy [ca. 0:30] & sBH [ca. 0:58]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [ca. 1:29]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sexy [ca. 0:13] bzw. sPO bzw. sBI bzw. ...
(gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin [bzw. im "Parents Guide" in IMDb])

ca. 20.40-21.10 und 0.50-1.10, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Pamela und Purzelchen (TWO and a half MEN: [2.18] It Was Mame, Mom; USA 2005)
Lucy Lawless: sexy (BH von hint.) bzw. OH- [0:13/0:14]

ca. 21.10-21.40 und 1.35-1.55, PRO 7 MAXX:
The Mick[: Die Stadt] (The Mick: [2.12] The City; USA © 2018)
hat erwähnenswerte Szenen von Katrina Solo, Tamara Goodwin und anderen (Zettel mit Details derzeit nicht erreichbar)

22.00-23.45, NITRO:
S.W.A.T.: Unter Verdacht (S.W.A.T.: Under Siege; USA 2017)
Adrianne Palicki: sD [ca. (1:06) 1:10]
Monique Ganderton: sBH [ca. 0:16 0:19 0:34] (& ... ? [ca. 1:10 1:14 1:16 1:18 1:20])
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.00-22.50 ? und 1.15-1.55 ?, sixx:
The Bold Type - Der Weg nach oben[: Endspurt] (The Bold Type: [3.9] Final Push; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Katie Stevens: sexy (?) [0:02]
Melora Hardin: sD(-) (li.) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re. bzw. li.) [0:08 0:10 0:12 0:16?/0:17]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:11]

22.05-0.15, Tele 5:
Düstere Legenden (Urban Legend; USA(/CAN?)/FRA 1998)
Alicia Witt: sexy [(1:23) 1:25]
Danielle Harris: sBH- [?] (& BH von hint.) [0:13]
Rebecca Gayheart: sBI [0:49 0:50] & sD [(0:57) 0:59] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. zumind. sexy (bauchfr. Obertl.)) (auf Foto) [1:21]
Tara Reid: sD [(1:01 1:05) 1:06 1:07 1:08] (und sBH in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)

22.15-23.45, WDR:
Nur eine Frau (BRD © 2019)
Almila Bagriacik [eigtl. Bağrıaçık]: sexy (Slip unter sCT) [0:06] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte; mit sD) [0:14] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:45-0:46 0:47] & OO [0:49] & sD(-) [0:53 1:07] & sD [1:08 (1:09)]

22.25-0.45 und 2.15-4.10, ATV II:
Almost Famous - Fast Berühmt (Almost Famous; USA 2000)
(mind.)
Anna Paquin: sexy [ca. 1:03 (1:05 1:07)]
Bijou Phillips od. [unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 1:03]
Fairuza Balk: sexy [ca. (0:19 0:27) 0:38 0:44 1:03] (& OH- ? [ca. 1:04]) & sexy [ca. 1:44]
Kate Hudson: sexy [ca. 0:22 (0:23 0:24) 0:26(kurz) 0:29(kurz) 0:31 0:32 (0:36) 0:40 0:41 (0:42 1:02)] & OO (lO) [ca. 1:07 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sCT- [ca. 1:14] & sexy [ca. 1:16] & sexy od. sUPS [ca. 1:25 1:26 1:28] & sexy (auf Foto) [ca. 1:38] (& sNIP ?)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [ca. 1:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sBA od. sBI [ca. 0:02] bzw. sexy od. ~"sB" [ca. 0:32] bzw. sexy [ca. 1:45]

22.30-23.15 und 2.00-2.45, hr:
Charité: Barmherzigkeit (BRD(/CZE) © 2017)
Emilia Schüle: PO [0:22 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:23]

23.15-0.05 und 2.45-3.35, hr:
Beforeigners: Die Ripper-Theorie (Beforeigners [Episode 2.1]; NOR © 2021)
Dagny Backer Johnsen {laut Mr. Skin}: PU [0:18(-)0:19] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} nPU bzw. OO (auf Fotos) [ca. 0:31] & OO+ od. PU [0:40] (jew. als Leiche)
Krista Kosonen: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:04 0:05] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:15]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (als Leiche) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: nPU (auf Fotos) [0:32]

23.25-0.55, 3sat:
Cops (ÖST ©2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Suk: sexy (Slip) [(0:00) 0:10] & sNIP (re.) & sexy (Slip) [0:11] & OO (rO) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sexy (etw. Slip) [0:41] & (sexy (Slip) bzw.) OO(-) [(0:42-)0:43]

23.30-1.15 und 3.10-4.55, SRF zwei:
Der Nanny (BRD © 2015)
Andrea Osvárt: OH (od. zumind. sD) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:43] & sD [1:17 1:18]

23.45-1.30, NITRO:
The Hunted - Der Gejagte {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): The Hunted - Die Stunde des Jägers} (The Hunted; USA 1995)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Joan Chen: OO- (rO-; recht kurz) (bzw. (mind.) OH-) [0:10(-0:11)]
Sumi Mutoh {laut Mr. Skin}: PU & PO(-) [0:28] & PO [0:29]

ca. 23.50-2.40 ?, kabel eins:
Geboren am 4. Juli (Born on the Fourth of July; USA 1989)
(mind.)
Cordelia González: PU & (seitl.) PO bzw. OO [1:39-1:41]
Vivica (A.) Fox: OO- (rO-) (& (dunkel) PO ?) [0:49]
(wie schon länger bei sixx ist nun auch bei kabel eins die Programmübersicht nicht mehr erreichbar - was soll das?)

23.59-1.35, ORF 2:
Das Geheimnis des Königssees (BRD 2008)
Yvonne Catterfeld: OH(-) & sBA (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.00-2.00, BR:
Der amerikanische Freund - nach dem Roman »Ripley’s Game« {Vorsp.} _bzw._ „Ripley’s Game oder Regel ohne Ausnahme” {Absp.} von Patricia Highsmith (L'ami américain; BRD/FRA o.J. [1976 od. 1977] [Digitalisierung, Restaurierung & Remastering © 2014])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa Kreuzer: (mind.) OH- [0:39] (& sexy ? [1:35-1:36])

0.20-0.45, Comedy Central:
modern family[: Ein Kuss und seine Folgen] (modern family: [10.2] Kiss and Tell; USA © 2018)
Sarah Hyland: (mind.) sD-
Sofia Vergara: sD [mehrf.]

0.45-2.15 (auch Donnerstag, 2.30-3.55), ATV II:
Golden Twenties (BRD 2019)
Henriette Confurius: sBH (re. Hälfte im Spiegel) & sBH(-) (li. mit sD) (gemäß Bildern)

1.25-1.50, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Hitchcock lässt grüßen] (That '70s Show: [3.3 oder {so IMDb} 3.4] Too Old to Trick or Treat, Too Young to Die; USA © 2000)
Tanya Roberts: sBH [0:17]

2.10-3.55, Tele 5:
Gefühle, die man sieht... - Things you can tell (Things You Can Tell Just by Looking at Her; USA © 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung (erstes Drittel und Filmende):}
Calista Flockhart: sexy [0:07 0:16]
Glenn Close: sNIP [0:02]
Holly Hunter: (PO- ? (seitl) &) Oops od. (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:17/0:18] & sexy [0:18] & sNIP [0:19 0:22-0:23] (& nix (statt Oops [= OO(-) (lO[-])] bei Fullscreen-Format) [0:24]) & sNIP [0:26 0:28 0:29]
Irma St. Paule (70+): NA [0:03]

3.15-4.45, Das Erste:
Håkan Nesser's Inspektor Barbarotti: Mensch ohne Hund - Nach dem Roman von Håkan Nesser (BRD © 2010)
Suzan Anbeh: OH(-) [(1:00/)1:01]

4.10-5.40 (auch Donnerstag, 7.10-8.40), one:
Maria, Argentinien und die Sache mit den Weißwürsten (BRD © 2016)
Tijan Marei: sPO(-) & sNIP- [1:22]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

4.10-5.30, ATV II:
Was kostet DIE LIEBE? - Ein Großstadtmärchen (BRD © 2016)
Birte Glang: sexy (?) [0:01] & sBH (überw. mit sD) [0:48 1:14 1:15]
Mira Bartuschek: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:24 0:28?(kurz)]
Nicole Marischka: sexy (BH unter sCT[-]) [(0:16) 0:17(-)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" [0:36 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [1:07 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:14 0:15]

5.30-6.30, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Die Alpenklinik (BRD 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nicole Uekermann: OO (als Leiche) [0:21]


Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 5.(/6.) Juli 2022:

6.10-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Träume (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Anja Boche [= Anja Gräfenstein]: sD [0:23 0:26]
Annette Frier: sBH [0:00(/0:01)] & sD (re.) [0:12]
Lena Amende: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:26 (0:27)]
Wanda Worch: sD(-) [(0:04 [recht kurz]) 0:12] & sexy (?)
[unbekannt]: OO [0:24 (recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:24 0:26 (0:28)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OH (auf Fotos auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:12]

ca. 7.05-7.35, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Strip-Poker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.4] Clank, Clank, Drunken Skank; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:03] & (mind.) sD-
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (re.) [0:06 0:07/0:08]
Jennifer Aspen: sD(-) [0:13]
Molly Stanton: (mind.) sD- [am Anfang]
Nicole Travolta: sD [am Anfang] & sD(-) [0:09] & OH- (in Video) [ca. 0:16]
Tara Perry: sD [am Anfang & 0:09]

7.10-7.30, zdf_neo:
Nix Festes: Alles auf Anfang (BRD o.J. [2020 od. 2021])
Josefine Preuß: sNIP [0:08(-)0:09 (0:10 0:11 0:16)] & sWS (re. sNIP) [0:17] & OH- [0:18] & sNIP [0:21 (recht kurz)]
Marie Rathscheck: sexy [0:02 0:04]

8.35-10.10, SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Bellas Glück (BRD © 2017)
Birte Hanusrichter: sD(-) [0:23]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Rhapsodie in Moll (BRD © 2000)
Anja Franke: (mind.) OH- [0:23] & (mind.) sD- [0:31 (recht kurz)]
Maren Gilzer: (mind.) sD- [0:21]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der Mann deiner Träume (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:03] & OH(+?) [0:39] & OH(-) (li.) & sBH (von li. Seite) & sD(-) (re.) [0:40]

9.25-9.46, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein größtes Opfer ([scrubs]: [[1.21]] My Sacrificial Clam; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:03/0:04]

10.08-10.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.15-9.35), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Zweifel ([scrubs]: [[1.22]] My Occurrence; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller: sNIP [0:02 (0:03 0:05 0:18[Foto])]
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:00]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00]
(und Gespräche [0:00 0:08] über Nacktszenen in Filmen)

ca. 10.15-10.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Karma ([scrubs]: [[2.16]] My Karma; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: OH(-) od. sD (re.) [0:20]

11.25-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Der Vorbote der Hölle] (Charmed: [1.3] Sweet Tooth; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD [(0:25) 0:28(kurz) 0:30(-)0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34(-)0:35] & (mind.) sD-

12.05-12.55, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hexentaufe (Charmed: [5.21] Necromancing the Stone; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:03 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:04 0:05 0:07 0:08 (0:20) 0:26 (0:27) 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36] & sD(-) [0:39 (0:40)]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:02(kurz) 0:31]
Rose McGowan: OH- (tls. RÜ) [0:01 (kurz)] & sNIP- (?) [0:18/0:19]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Stunde der Entscheidung (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Böhm: sexy [0:05] & sPO- (li.) (recht kurz) bzw. sD(-) & sNIP [0:09/0:10] & sexy [0:10] & sNIP [0:16]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kampf Der {so} Titanen, Teil 1 (Charmed: [5.22] Oh My Goddess!, Part 1; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:05 (= Vorsp.)] & sD(-) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:10/0:11) 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:16 (0:23 0:41)]

13.40-14.30, hr:
Hubert und Staller: Spieglein (BRD © 2018)
Deborah Kaufmann: sD [(0:30) 0:38 (0:39? 0:45)]

13.50-15.50, arte:
Lili Marleen (BRD © 1980)
Hanna Schygulla: OH(-) [0:00(/0:01)] & OO [0:02] & sBH(-?) [0:03] & OO- (lO-) [1:08 (kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. PO+ [1:24]
[zwei Unbekannte]: PU & PO [1:25]

ca. 13.50-14.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.10-6.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Rentnercops: Langfristig untragbar (BRD © 2020)
Katrin Heß: sD(-) [0:00] & sexy [0:01] & sD [0:05 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00 und 1.45-3.15, hr:
Der Metzger und der Tote im Haifischbecken - Nach dem Roman „Der Metzger geht fremd“ von Thomas Raab (BRD(/ÖST) © 2015)
Dorka Gryllus: (entfernt) PO (vlt. Bodydouble) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) od. (seitl.) sD (re.) [0:41(-0:42)]

14.40-15.05, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Pikante Partys] (how i met your mother: [2.19] Bachelor Party; USA 2007)
Erin Cardillo: sD [0:08 (0:10) 0:12-0:13]
Jamie (Rose) Hagan: sD(-) [0:01]

15.05-15.30, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Showdown] (how i met your mother: [2.20] Showdown; USA 2007)
Alyson Hannigan: OH- [0:04]

15.17-16.02 und 3.14-3.58, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Das Fenster zum Tod (BRD © 2009)
Diana Staehly: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sD [(0:01) 0:02 (0:03)]
Karin Thaler: sD [(0:00) 0:01 0:02 0:03 (0:04 0:05 0:07) 0:09]

16.00-17.35 (auch Mittwoch, 8.45-10.15), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Falsches Leben, wahre Liebe (BRD © 2019)
Caroline Hartig: (mind.) sD- [1:03]

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kampf Der {so} Titanen, Teil 2 (Charmed: [5.23] Oh My Goddess!, Part 2; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: OH [0:04 (= Vorsp.)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:31 0:40 0:41] & sexy

16.25-16.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tubensahne (TWO and a half MEN: [8.1] Three Girls and a Guy Named Bud; USA 2010)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:10]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Der {so} Walküren, Teil 1 (Charmed: [6.1] Valhalley of the Dolls, Part 1; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:00-0:02 0:04 0:05(-)0:06(-)0:07 0:08-0:09] & sNIP- (?) [0:27] & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:34-0:41 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
Colleen Porch: sexy [0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 0:35 0:37 0:38 0:41]
Ivana Milicevic: sexy [0:02 (0:03) 0:10/0:11 0:14 0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 (0:35) 0:36 0:37-0:38 0:41]
Melissa George: sexy [0:15(-)0:16 0:17 0:28 0:35 0:37 0:38 0:41]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:05] & sD(-) [0:07] & sexy [0:27] & sNIP [0:32-0:33] & sexy [0:34] & "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:34-0:41 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte (darunter Tracey Aileen Leigh ?)]: sexy [(mind.) 0:16 0:17]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:04]

17.50-18.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nutten, Nutten, Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [8.4] Hookers, Hookers, Hookers; USA 2010)
Katrina Nelson: sD(-) [0:19]

18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, 11.15-12.05), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Der Mann im Jeep (Bones: [1.2] The Man in the SUV; USA 2005)
Anne Dudek: sBH (li. Hälfte) [0:13 0:14]

20.15-22.47, Disney Channel:
In den Schuhen meiner Schwester {oder: in her shoes} (in her shoes; USA/BRD 2005)
Cameron Diaz: sBH [0:01 0:02] & sexy [0:04] & sBH [0:07(-0:08)] & sexy [0:09 0:10 0:13 (0:14 0:15)] & sD [0:16 0:17 (0:19 0:20)] & sexy [(0:22/0:23) 0:30-0:31 0:32-0:33] & sBI & sPO- [0:46] & (sBI &) OH(-) [0:47] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:51 0:52) 0:56-0:59 1:24] & sD [1:26 ca.1:55ff.]
Toni Collette: sNIP (re.) [ca. 0:02] & sexy [1:27]

20.15-21.45 und 1.10-2.40, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und der MOMENT des TODES (BRD © 2011)
Alice Dwyer: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:44 (0:51)]

21.45-22.15 und 0.10-0.40, zdf_neo:
Doppelhaushälfte: Schall und Rauch (BRD © 2022)
Minh-Khai Phan-Thi: sBA (od. zumind. sexy) [(0:11) 0:20]

22.00-23.30, NDR:
tatort: TÖDLICHE FLUT (BRD © 2021)
Franziska Hartmann: OO [1:07]

22.15-23.40, WDR:
tatort: Streng geheimer Auftrag (BRD © 1998)
Katja Giammona: sexy [0:03] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:22-0:23 0:27] & sNIP & OO [0:50 (jew. kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sCT [0:19 (kurz)]

23.10-0.50 und 2.50-4.25, SRF zwei:
Das ist das Ende (This Is the End; USA 2013)
(mind.)
London Gill [= Dallas West]: OO (lO) [ca. 0:14] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.20-23.45, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Piepser (BRD © 2011)
Claudia Rieschel (60+): sD (li.) [0:18 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:21]
Sonsee Neu: sD(-) [0:01]

23.30-1.00, NDR:
tatort: BOROWSKI UND DAS LAND ZWISCHEN DEN MEEREN (BRD © 2018)
Christiane Paul: OH- [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sPO- (re.) [0:17] & OH(-) (re.) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sPO- [0:36 (recht kurz)] & sexy (od. sUPS-) [0:39-0:40] & sD(-) (re.) (recht kurz) & sPO(-) (re.) [0:42] & sexy [0:43] & sPO- (re.) [1:14] & sexy od. (li.) sPO- [1:22 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:23-1:24]

23.40-1.10, WDR:
tatort: DIE SCHWARZEN BILDER (BRD © 1995)
Katja Flint: OO- (lO-) [(0:30?) 0:32(kurz)] & sBH (auf Fotos) [0:53] & sD [(0:55) 0:56/0:57] & sBH (mit sD) [1:08]
Lara [Joy] Körner: OO+ (PU ?) [1:13] & sBH & OO(-?) & sPO- [1:14] & sBH & OH+ [1:19] (jew. in Video)
Roswitha Schreiner: (mind.) sD- [0:23] & sD(-) [(0:26/)0:27] & sD (auf Foto) [1:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:23] bzw. OH- bzw. OO- (lO-) [0:26] bzw. ... bzw. sBH bzw. (mind.) sPO- & OH(-) (re.) (jew. in Video) [0:44]

23.50-1.35, SRF 1:
Certain Women (USA 2016)
Laura Dern: sCT(-)-BH [ca. 0:02]
Michelle Williams: sexy (Unterhose & Sport-BH) [ca. 0:35]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.08-1.04, ORF 1:
Shameless: Traumlos glücklich (Shameless: [8.12] Sleepwalking; USA 2018)
Ruby Modine: sexy (gemäß Bild)
Sammi Hanratty [= Samantha Hanratty]: sexy (Unterhose) (& vlt. sBH) (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung)
Tina Ivlev: (vlt.) sUPS od. sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung [aus dieser Folge ?])

0.15-1.45, hr:
Lady Frankenstein (La figlia di Frankenstein = Lady Frankenstein; ITA 1971)
Rosalba Neri: sD [bes. 0:57 1:00] & OO (& PO) [1:06-1:07] & sD(-) [1:22] & OO [1:29]
[unbekannt ("Rosie")]: OO & PO [0:47]
[unbekannt ("Sara Willis")]: OO+ & PO [0:41] & OO [0:44]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:57]

1.04-2.30, ORF 1:
Die Hölle [= DIE HÖLLE - Inferno {ZDF-Version}] (ÖST/BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung (der ZDF-Version):}
Stephani Burkhard ?: sPO & sBH & OO [0:02] & sPO & OO [0:03] & OO [0:03/0:04] & OO(-) (als Leiche) [0:06 0:07]
Violetta Schurawlow: NA [0:13] & sexy (Sport-BH) [0:13/0:14] & OO(-) [0:38] & sexy [0:38/0:39] & OO [0:41] & sexy (Slip) [1:03 1:04 1:05 1:06]

1.40-3.10, ZDF:
Die purpurnen Flüsse: Das Festival (Les rivières pourpres: [3.5] XXY, Partie 1 & [3.6] XXY, Partie 2; FRA(/BRD) 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lizzie Brocheré: OO [0:59 1:00] & sNIP [mehrf.]
Mailys Dumon: OO [0:50 1:01]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(+) (als Leiche) [0:01 0:02-0:03 0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:08 (kurz)] bzw. (sBI &) sPO- (kurz) bzw. OO [0:11] bzw. OO [0:12 (kurz)] bzw. OO & sPO(-) [0:50] bzw. OO- bzw. OO [0:59 1:00]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (bzw. sBH ?) bzw. sexy

1.45-3.14, ORF 2:
42plus (ÖST 2007)
Claudia Michelsen: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sexy [0:01] & sBA(-) (mit sD[-]) [0:09] & sNIP [0:10/0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:11 0:13(kurz)] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [(0:14/)0:15 0:24] & sBH & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:35] & sD(-) [0:46] & sBA [(0:47-)0:48] & sD [0:51] & (mind.) sD- [0:54 0:55] & sNIP [0:56] & PU [1:02] & sD(-) [(1:05) (1:06/)1:07] & OO [1:09 (1:10?)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:16]
Petra Morzé: sBA [0:31-0:32]
[unbekannt] (od. Fosca Democrito ?): OO- ? [1:13]


Montagabend und -nacht(/Dienstag), 4.(/5.) Juli 2022:

20.15-21.45, arte:
Der Garten der Finzi Contini (Il giardino dei Finzi Contini; ITA/BRD o.J. [1970])
Dominique Sanda: sWS (sCT) [(0:23?) 0:24 0:26] & OO [1:10]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: DER GROSSE KNALL (BRD © 2001)
Katy Karrenbauer: sBH [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Sonia Farke: sBH (mit sD (bzw. re. Hälfte)) [0:41 (0:42)]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] (sonst ist sie in dieser Serie nicht mehr zu sehen)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: NA+ (im Spiegel) [0:07 (recht kurz)]

20.15-23.25 und 23.25-2.05, ATV:
Independence Day (USA 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Vivica A. Fox: sBI od. sBH (mit sD) & sPO [0:34 od. 0:38]

21.10-22.05 und 0.05-1.00, VOXup:
rizzoli & isles[: Stolperfalle] (rizzoli & isles: [3.14] Over/Under; USA 2012)
Angie Harmon: sBH (mit sD) [0:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. ... (auf Fotos) [0:13]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [0:01]

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: Das Recht, sich zu sorgen (BRD © 2015)
Eli [eigtl. Elisabeth] Wasserscheid: sBH [1:06 (recht kurz)]
Karolina Lodyga: sexy (Unterhose) [0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:43]

21.55-22.35, one:
Janus [Folge 5] (ÖST © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Weisz: OO(-) (lO(-); kurz) bzw. PO [0:02/0:03]

21.56-22.54, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Schöne heile Welt] (Desperate Housewives: [7.9] Pleasant Little Kingdom; USA 2010)
Eva Longoria Parker: sD(-) [0:19] & (mind.) sD- [0:38]
Felicity Huffman: OH [0:02]
Vanessa Williams: sD [0:11]

22.15-23.40, WDR:
Der Bozen[-]Krimi: Blutrache (BRD © 2020)
Chiara Schoras: sNIP (re.) [0:04(recht kurz) (0:07)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:53] & sNIP [0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [(0:03) 0:04]

22.25-0.35, SRF 1:
Der Hauch des Todes (The Living Daylights; GB 1987)
Kell Tyler [= Belle Avery] ?: sBI [0:06]
Virginia Hey: OO- (lO-) & (sehr kurz) OO(-) (lO(-) [& rO- ?]) & sPO(-) [1:08] (& sBA ?)
[einige Unbekannte]: NA (?) bzw. sBA [0:07-0:09 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA bzw. sBI [0:54/0:55]

22.40-0.25, arte:
Border {oder: Grenze} (Gräns / Grænse; SWE/DAN 2018)
Eva Melander: PU & PO [ca. 0:20] & PO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) [ca. 0:59] & PU & PO [ca. 1:04] & OO [ca. 1:18] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.40, SRF zwei:
Safe House (Safe House / Dangerous Run; USA/Südafr./JAP 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nambitha Mpumlwana: sD(-) [1:04/1:05]
Nora Arnezeder: sexy (Slip von hint.) & sNIP- (li.) & (recht kurz) NA [0:01]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

ca. 22.55-1.10 (auch Dienstag, ca. 1.15-3.05), kabel eins:
Blade Trinity {oder: Blade[:] Trinity} (USA 2004)
Jessica Biel: sexy [ca. 0:43-0:50(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:54-0:56] & NA+ [0:56/0:57]

23.03-0.48, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Une ravissante idiote (/ Una adorabile idiota; FRA/ITA 1964)
Brigitte Bardot: OH (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.10-1.15, mdr:
Offenes Geheimnis (Todos lo saben / Everybody Knows / ...; ESP/FRA/ITA(/...) 2018)
Bárbara Lennie: sNIP [ca. 1:31]
Penélope Cruz: sD(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.35-0.20, zdf_neo:
sløborn: WIDERSTAND (BRD/DAN(/POL) © 2020)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:12 (recht kurz)] (nicht im Abspann)
[einige Unbekannte (als Leichen)]: PU [0:25]

23.40-1.10, WDR:
Mordkommission Istanbul: Im Zeichen des Taurus, Teil 1 (BRD(/TÜRK) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ava Çelik: sBI [0:44-0:45]
Idil Üner: sexy [0:40 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:05]

23.49-0.35, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Attentäter] (Desperate Housewives: [7.11] Assassins; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria Parker: sD(-) [0:37 0:38]

23.55-1.30, ZDF:
Get Lucky - Sex verändert Alles (BRD © 2019)
Emma-Katharina Suthe: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08-0:09] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sNIP(-?) [0:24] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:25/0:26] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) & OO (lO) [0:29] & sBI [0:30-0:32] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:50 0:51] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & OO bzw. PU [1:07-1:08] & OO(+) [1:09/1:10] & PO & OO [1:12] & OO [1:13] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:30 (= Absp.; recht kurz)]
Luissa Cara Hansen: sD(-) [0:04] & (sPO(-) &) sBI (mit sD) [0:05-0:06] & sexy [0:08] & sD [0:09] (& sexy ? [0:11]) & OO-- (lO--) [0:43] & sD [0:50(kurz) 0:52/0:53(li.)] & sexy (Unterhose) bzw. sD(-) [1:16/1:17] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:17(-)1:18] & sexy [1:32 (= Absp.; recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Palina Rojinski: sexy [0:39 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:49(kurz) 0:50 0:51(kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:21 (recht kurz)]
Rieke Seja: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:33] & sD [1:05] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:09] & sexy [1:10] & OO+ (bzw. (mind.) OO- [lO-]) [1:26(-1:27)] & (... ? &) OH(-) [1:29 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (in Handyvideo) [0:00] bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:06 (0:07)] bzw. (sBI &) sPO(-) [0:07] bzw. OH+ (in Handyvideo) [0:23] bzw. sPO (auf Handybild) [0:26 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO+ bzw. OO bzw. PU(-) [0:32] bzw. sD [1:06 (1:28)]
[fünf Unbekannte]: sBI (eine mit sD) [0:07]

0.20-1.25, zdf_neo:
sløborn: ZUFLUCHT (BRD/DAN(/POL) © 2020)
Emily Kusche: sPO & sBH [0:53] & sBH [0:54]

0.30-2.00, hr:
Ein Hausboot zum Verlieben (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Julia Koschitz: sD(-) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:07/0:08] & sBI [1:02-1:03(Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) 1:09(Zeitungsfoto; recht kurz) 1:16(Zeitungsfoto) (1:19[Zeitungsfotos & (in Flashback) etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:20(Zeitungsfotos)]

ca. 3.00-4.35, kabel eins:
Arac Attack - Angriff der achtbeinigen Monster (Eight Legged Freaks; USA 2002)
Kari Wuhrer: sNIP (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)
Scarlett Johansson: sNIP (zumind. li.) (gemäß Bildern)
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sUPS bzw. sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

3.25-4.05, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains {so}: Kehrseiten (RoyalPains: [3.13] My Back to the Future; USA © 2012)
Elizabeth Masucci: sBI [0:08-0:09]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:03 (recht kurz)]

4.14-5.04, ORF 1:
HOUSE _of_ CARDS: Cyberattacke (HOUSE _of_ CARDS: [5.2] Chapter 54; USA 2017)
Robin Wright: (zumind. etw.) sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Waisenkind (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:23 (recht kurz)]
Julia Stinshoff: sexy [0:11] & sD [0:43]

5.40-6.40, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Die Alpenklinik (BRD 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nicole Uekermann: OO (als Leiche) [0:21]


Sonntagabend und -nacht, 4. Juli 2022

ca. 20.15-22.30 und 1.15-2.50 ?, sixx:
Doc Hollywood (USA 1991)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Julie Warner: PO & OO- (lO-) [0:15] & (entfernt) PU & (nah) OO [0:16]
(Sendezeiten nicht überprüft, da sixx-Programmübersicht nicht erreichbar)

20.15-22.45 und 1.50-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
Oblivion (USA 2013)
(mind.)
Andrea Riseborough: OH(-) od. NA [ca. 0:02] & PO [ca. 0:26] & sexy (?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, one:
Vorstadtrocker (BRD o.J. [2015])
Lisa Wagner: sBH (& (in Silhouette) NA ?) [1:13] & OH(+?) [1:14] & sBH [1:18-1:19 1:20-1:22 1:23-1:25]
Lotta Doll: "sB" [0:42] & sD(-) (li.) [1:17 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sPO (recht kurz) & "sB" & OH [0:41] & sPO(-) (recht kurz) & "sB" [0:43] & sPO (re. Hälfte) & OH (in Video) [1:06] & sPO(-) & "sB" [1:14 (jew. sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sexy (?) [0:40] bzw.sD [0:43 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD(-) [(1:06 1:07) 1:08(recht kurz)] bzw. "sB" [1:17] bzw. sexy od. "sB" [1:24]

20.15-22.55 (auch Montag, 2.20-4.20), Tele 5
Der Clou (The Sting; USA 1973)
Sally Kirkland: (mind.) sexy od. OH- [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: OH (kurz) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Inga Lindström: Familienfest in Sommerby (BRD © 2019)
Jessica Ginkel: sD(-) [0:40 (recht kurz)] & sBH [1:01 1:02] & OH- [1:03]

20.15-22.20 und 0.15-1.55, PULS 4:
Die Trauzeugen AG (The Wedding Ringer; USA 2015)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sNIP [ca. 0:18] & (etw. BH-Rand mit) sD(-) (re.)
Nicole Whelan: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [mehrf.]
[... Unbekannte]: OO (jew. kurz)
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.55-21.40, zdf_neo:
Unbroken, Kapitel II (BRD © 2021)
Aylin Tezel: sexy [?] (Unterhose von hint.) [0:22 od. (wenn mit Rückbl. am Anf.) 0:23 (2x kurz)]

21.00-21.50 und 0.25-1.15, NITRO:
CSI:NY[: Die tote Meerjungfrau] (CSI:NY: [2.22] Stealing Home; USA/CAN © 2006)
Anna Belknap: (mind.) sD- [0:10 (kurz)]
Deanna Russo: sD(-) [0:06 0:17] & sBH [0:30 0:37]
Deirdre Quinn: sBH [0:30 (0:37)]
Mackenzie Mauzy: sBH (& vlt. OH-) [0:05] & OH (?) [0:07 (kurz)] (jew. als Leiche) & sD [0:33]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:14]

22.00-22.45, rbb:
DIE HEILAND - Wir sind Anwalt: IN DUBIO PRO REO (BRD © 2018)
Sinja Dieks: sBH bzw. sexy [?] (auf Fotos) [0:12 (0:13)]

22.20-0.15 und 1.55-3.20, PULS 4:
Girls’ Night Out (Rough Night; USA 2017)
Demi Moore (50+): OH(-?) (& sBI ?) [ca. 0:12]
Ilana Glazer: ... ?
Jillian Bell: sD [ca. 0:15]
Kate McKinnon: (s)PO-
Scarlett Johansson: sD & sexy (Unterhose) od. sBH
Zoë Kravitz: ... ?
(teilw. gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.05-1.35, PRO 7:
Iron Man 3 (Iron Man 3 / Gang Tie Xia 3; USA/China 2013)
Aurelia Rose [= Aurelia Riley]: sBI
Gwyneth Paltrow: sexy (Sport-BH) [(u.a.) ca. 1:48] & sD(-)
Johanna Yunda: sBI
Naomi Parshin: sBI
Rebecca Hall: sexy (BH von hint.)
Yvonne Zima: sBI [ca. 1:03]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte (darunter Lauren York ?)]: sBI [ca. 1:03]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-0.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Rufmord (BRD © 2012)
Isabel Vollmer: sD (auf Foto(s)) [0:18 (0:19)] & sD(-) [0:41 0:42 (jew. recht kurz)]

23.20-1.50 und 3.45-6.00, RTL ZWEI:
Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (wie bei ARD-Version) nur: Spiel Des {so} Lebens} (Jerry Maguire; USA 1996)
Kelly Preston: OH (vlt. NA) [0:15] & OH(-) & {andere Szene} OO- (lO-) [0:16]
Renee [eigtl. Renée] Zellweger: sBH [1:20] & sNIP [1:43 (1:44)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:01] bzw. sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [(1:53) 1:54 1:56 1:57]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:57]

23.35-1.39, 3sat:
Jagd vor Gibraltar [= El Niño - Jagd vor Gibraltar {laut IMDb}] (El Niño; ESP/FRA © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mariam Bachir: sWS (li. sNIP) & OO [1:06] & NA+ (PO- u./od. PU-- ?) [1:11]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:09] bzw. "sB" [1:10/1:11]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:13] bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy [0:21 0:22]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13 0:14]

23.35-1.08, Das Erste:
Sunburned (BRD/NED/POL © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sabine Timoteo: sBI (mit sD) [(0:02) 0:10] & sBA [0:31]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

23.35-1.05, rbb:
Donna Leon: Endlich mein (BRD © 2018)
(mind.)
Lucie Aron: sD [0:01 0:02 1:05(Foto)]

23.57-1.26, ORF 2:
Der Lissabon[-]Krimi: Feuerteufel (BRD(/POR) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Vidina Popov: sBI [0:08-0:09]
[unbekannt]: sexy (?) [0:09]

0.25-1.55, zdf_neo:
Robert B. Parker_'_s Jesse Stone - Knallhart (Robert B. Parker_'_s Jesse Stone: Night Passage; USA 2006)
Stephanie March: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:05/0:06]

0.30-2.20, SWR:
PARADIES: _Liebe_ (Paradis: Amour; ÖST/FRA/BRD(/Kenia) © 2012)
Dunja Sowinetz: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:14 0:22-0:23(-0:25) 0:39-0:41] & sNIP (zumind. re.) [1:30 1:31] & sCT-BH [1:35 1:36 1:37 (1:38) 1:39] & sexy [1:40]
Helen Brugat (50+): sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:22-0:23 0:39-0:41] & sD [(1:30) 1:31 1:32 1:33 1:36 1:37] & sBH (mit sD) bzw. OO [1:37-1:40]
Inge Maux (60+): (s)BA [0:14-0:16] & sNIP [0:17] & sBI (mit sD) [0:22-0:23] & (s)BA [0:39-0:41] & sD & Oops (li.) [1:35] & sUPS bzw. sexy (Unterhose) [1:37-1:39]
Margarethe Tiesel (50+): sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:11] & (s)BA [0:14-0:16] & sBI (mit sD) [0:22-0:23(-0:25)] & sD [(0:25) 0:26] & OO [0:28-0:30] & (s)BA [0:30] & sBI (von hint.) [0:30/0:31] & (s)BA (z.T. mit sD) [0:32-0:38] & sBH (mit sD) [0:38-0:39] & (s)BA [0:39-0:41] & sexy (?) [0:50] & (sBH bzw.) OO [0:54-0:56] & PO [0:56 (0:57)] & PU [1:00] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05-1:08] & sPO- (& sBA) [1:18(-1:19)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:19] & OO [1:23-1:24] & sBH (mit sD) [1:26-1:27 1:28-1:29] & sD(-) [1:34 1:35] & sCT(-)-BH (mit sD) [1:35-1:36] & OO [1:37 1:38-1:39 1:40] & nPU [1:44 1:47] & sPO- [(1:48- )1:49]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

0.35-2.30, SRF zwei:
Der Hillbilly-Coup (Logan Lucky; USA 2017)
Katie Holmes: sD [ca. 0:28]
Riley Keough: (zumind. etw.) sBH [ca. 0:06] & sexy (?) [ca. 0:26]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

0.45-2.15, BR:
Noch einmal zwanzig sein ... (BRD © 2007)
Anna Bertheau: sD [0:28/0:29] & (mind.) sD- [1:15]
Bettina Kupfer: (mind.) sD- [0:47/0:48] & sBH [0:58] & sD [1:15] & sD(-) (re.) [1:21 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:22 1:23] & sD(-) od. sD [1:26 (kurz)]
Sissy Höfferer: sD(-) [1:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sBH (mit sD) & sPO [0:12] bzw. sD(-) [1:14]

1.10-2.38, Das Erste:
Alles in Butter (Butter; USA 2011)
(Ashley Greene: nur Küsse, also nix)
Olivia Wilde: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:16] & sexy [ca. 0:38]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.26-2.56, ORF 2:
Mordkommission Istanbul: Tödliche Gier (BRD(/TÜRK) © 2017)
Edita Malovcic: sBI (mit sD) [0:47-0:49 0:50]

1.40-3.10, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
L_'_art du crime: [5.2] Le code Delacroix (FRA 2021)
Eléonore Bernheim [= Eléonore Gosset(-Bernheim)]: OO (rO) (gemäß Bild [wahrsch. aus dieser Folge])

3.10-4.50, one:
FAMILIENERBE MMXXII (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur erste Filmhälfte):}
Ivy Quainoo: sBI- (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) od. sD [0:36 0:38 (jew. recht kurz) 0:39] & sexy [0:42] & sD(-) [0:43 0:46] & sexy [0:47]

3.15-4.45, hr:
WEINGUT WADER: _Nur zusammen sind wir stark_ (BRD © 2019)
Caroline Hartig: sD (re.) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Henriette Richter-Röhl: sNIP [0:01 0:26 0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:39]
Leslie Malton: sNIP (re.) [0:22]

4.00-5.30, ATV II:
LichtBlau {so} - Neues Leben Mexiko (BRD © 2011)
Annette Frier: sBI(-) [0:13/0:14] & sD [0:18 (0:21) (jew. recht kurz)] & PO & (entfernt u. kurz) OO- (rO-) {nur bei sehr guter Bildqualität erkennbar} bzw. OH [0:27(-)0:28] & sBI [0:56 0:57] & sNIP & {andere Szene} sD [1:08] & (mind.) sD-
Elena Uhlig: sD [0:42] & (mind.) sD- [1:03 1:05-1:07 1:13]
Fabienne Elaine Hollwege: (mind.) sD- [0:12/0:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI & sPO- [0:21] bzw. sBI [0:50 0:51-0:53 {andere:} 0:57] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:08]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:08] & sBI- bzw. sBA- bzw. {eine} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13/0:14] & sBI [0:21(-0:23)]

ca. 4.10-5.50, PRO 7:
Freerunner (USA 2011)
Casey Durkin: OO [ca. 0:40]
Erica Stikeleather: OO
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (8 Juli 2022)

Auf Wunsch der Boardadministration wird künftig nicht mehr "oben" bearbeitet und hinzugefügt, sondern hier "unten" angehängt.


----------



## Anonymos (8 Juli 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 9.(/10.) Juli 2022:

5.50-6.30, SRF zwei:
Bianca - Wege zum Glück, Kapitel 93 (BRD(/ÖST?) 2005)
Joana Schümer: sBH [0:33] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)

5.55-6.25, RTL:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Frühstück mit Tiffany (Married with Children: [2.12] Earth Angel; USA 1987)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:18]
Dawn Merrick: sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:19 (0:20)]

6.00-6.40 und 5.00-5.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles muss raus (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: OH- [0:40-0:42]

6.20-7.00, ATV II:
Charmed[: Die andere (Frau) {laut Sender}] (Charmed: [1.5] Other Women; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD (li.) [0:29 0:30 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 7.30-8.00, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

9.00-10.30, one:
Maria, Argentinien und die Sache mit den Weißwürsten (BRD © 2016)
Tijan Marei: sPO(-) & sNIP- [1:22]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

9.51-11.15 und 1.18-2.43, ORF 2:
Fröhlich Geschieden {so} (ÖST © 1996)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Claudia Wenzel: sexy [0:31] & sNIP [0:38/0:39] & sexy [0:50 1:08-1:09]
Krista Stadler: sD (unter sCT) [0:27-0:30 (mit Unterbrechungen)]
Wookie Mayer: OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:36]

10.05-10.55, mdr:
Heiter bis tödlich: Alles Klara: Geteert und Gefedert {so} (BRD © 2014)
Nikola Kastner: sD [0:32/0:33] & (mind.) sD- [0:42]
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy [0:29 0:30]

10.15-11.45, WDR:
EIN SOMMER AUF Sylt (BRD © 2010)
Christine Neubauer: sD [(0:00) 0:01 0:02(kurz) 0:03 0:14 0:19] & OH(-) & (recht kurz) sD(-) od. sD [0:20] & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:21] & sD [(0:26-)0:27(-)0:28] & (OH- bzw.) OH(-) [(0:30-)0:31] & sD [(0:48) 1:17/1:18 (1:20 1:21(kurz) 1:24/1:25 1:25/1:26)] & (mind.) sD-

12.00-13.30 und 1.15-2.45, BR:
Die Schäferin (BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sexy [0:59 (recht kurz)] & OH [1:00] & OO [1:03 (recht kurz)]

12.15-13.45, ZDF:
300 Worte Deutsch (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:24] & OH (od. zumind. sD) [0:34/0:35] & sD [1:27 (= Absp.)]

ca. 12.30-13.00, PRO 7:
Superstore[: Town Hall] (Superstore: [3.22] Town Hall; USA © 2018)
America Ferrera: sBH (mit sD) [0:20]

12.30-14.00 und 0.45-2.15, SWR:
Verliebt in Masuren (BRD © 2018)
Iza [eigtl. Izabela] Kała: sD(-) [1:08]
Kasia Borek: sD(-) [1:08 (1:09)]
Lina Wendel (50+): sBA [0:35 0:54 1:27/1:28]
[unbekannt ("Nina")]: sBA [0:12 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 16.15-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die sieben Zwerge des Ekels (TWO and a half MEN: [12.7] Sex with an Animated Ed Asner; USA 2014)
Brenda Koo: sBI [0:06-0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08/0:09]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:18-0:19] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Stone: sBI [0:08/0:09]

ca. 16.45-17.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hier kommt der Weihnachtsmann (TWO and a half MEN: [12.8] Family, Bublé, Deep-Fried Turkey; USA 2014)
Alex Rose Wiesel: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Ciera Foster: sBI [0:00/0:01]
Gracie Zane: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Kari Klinkenborg: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

17.00-18.00, mdr:
_Helene, die wahre Braut_ - nach Motiven von _Ludwig Bechstein_ und den _Brüdern Grimm_ (BRD © 2020)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Hellwig: sD [0:52 (0:54 0:55)]
Janna Striebeck: sD [(0:19) 0:20-0:21 0:30 (0:34) 0:35 0:49 0:50 (0:56-0:57)]
Lucie Hollmann: sD [(0:35) 0:44-0:45 0:46 (0:47)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:48]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:43]

18.35-20.15 und 5.40-7.10, one:
Das Millionen[-]Rennen (BRD(/Südafr.) © 2012)
Luise Risch: sD(-) [1:03-1:04 (1:05)] & sD [1:08(kurz) (1:09)] & sBA [(1:11 1:12) 1:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:11 (1:12)] bzw. sBI [1:13]

18.55-19.20 (auch Sonntag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Riesenkatze mit Halsreif (TWO and a half MEN: [9.5] A Giant Cat Holding a Churro; USA 2011)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:03(Video) (0:07)]
Katie Stegeman: sBI [0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:15-0:16 0:17 (0:18)]

20.10-21.45 und 1.30-2.55, SRF 1:
Der Ranger - Paradies Heimat: Junge Liebe (BRD © 2021)
Liza Tzschirner: (mind.) sD- [0:28]

20.15-21.55, zdf_neo:
8 Mile (USA/BRD 2002)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Brittany Murphy: sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:54 0:55 0:56]
Kim Basinger: PO- (wahrsch. Bodydouble) & OH(-) (re.) [0:10 (jew. recht kurz)]

20.15-22.30, Super RTL:
Overboard - Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser (Overboard; USA © 1987)
Goldie Hawn: sBA(-) [0:03-0:06] & sPO & sBA [0:06-0:07] & sBA(-) [0:07-0:11 0:12] & OH(-) (?) [1:13] & OH- [1:14] & sD [1:30-1:31 1:33(-)1:34 1:37 1:39]
[drei (mir) Unbekannte (vermutl. Erin Grant, Julie Paris, Laura Fabian, Lisa Beth Ross, Lisa Hunter [= Rielle Hunter] u./od. Liz Stewart)]: sBA {zwei} bzw. sBI {eine} [0:47]

20.15-21.45 und 1.45-3.15, WDR:
SAUERKRAUT[-]KOMA (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
Lisa Maria Potthoff: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-21.45, NDR:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Unter Campern (BRD © 2019)
Anja Antonowicz: sD(-) [1:02 (recht kurz)]
Milena Dreissig: (mind.) sD-
Morgane Ferru: sD [1:18] & (mind.) sD-
Tanja Wedhorn: (mind.) sD-

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.40-2.10), BR:
Donna Leon: Endlich mein (BRD © 2018)
(mind.)
Lucie Aron: sD [0:01 0:02 1:05(Foto)]

20.15-22.05 (auch Sonntag, 13.05-14.50), ATV II:
Zum Teufel mit der Wahrheit! (BRD/Südafr. © 2015)
Ashleigh van der Hoven: sBI [(0:58/)0:59]
Bettina Zimmermann: sexy [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & sPO- [0:08 (recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:25]) & OH+ (OO- (lO-) ?) [0:27 (recht kurz)]
Kristin Graf: sD(-) od. sD [0:09 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:10] & sD [0:11]
Luise Befort: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Roeline Daneel: sD [1:22/1:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA [0:00] bzw. sBH [(1:09/1:10) 1:11(recht kurz)]

20.15-22.50 und 1.15-3.10, PULS 4:
Spider-Man (USA 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kirsten Dunst: sWS [1:16/1:17] & sD(-) [1:18]

21.45-23.55 (auch Sonntag, 1.25-3.35), one:
Sanft schläft der Tod (BRD © 2016)
Marleen Lohse: sBH [0:05] & OO (lO) [0:57]
Ute Willing (50+): sNIP [1:34 1:35 1:36]

21.45-23.15 und 3.15-4.45, WDR:
LEBERKÄS[-]JUNKIE (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
Lara Mandoki: sD [0:21-0:22 0:23]
Lisa Maria Potthoff: OH- [0:40(-)0:41] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:41]

21.45-23.25 und 2.55-4.25, SRF 1:
Der Ranger - Paradies Heimat: Sturm (BRD © 2021)
Julia Dietze: sBA (auf 2 bzw. 3 Handybildern) [0:41(recht kurz) 0:45 1:12]
Liza Tzschirner: sD [0:00 0:01] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

22.06-0.54, Disney Channel:
In den Schuhen meiner Schwester {oder: in her shoes} (in her shoes; USA/BRD 2005)
Cameron Diaz: sBH [0:01 0:02] & sexy [0:04] & sBH [0:07(-0:08)] & sexy [0:09 0:10 0:13 (0:14 0:15)] & sD [0:16 0:17 (0:19 0:20)] & sexy [(0:22/0:23) 0:30-0:31 0:32-0:33] & sBI & sPO- [0:46] & (sBI &) OH(-) [0:47] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:51 0:52) 0:56-0:59 1:24] & sD [1:26 ca.1:55ff.]
Toni Collette: sNIP (re.) [ca. 0:02] & sexy [1:27]

ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.25-2.05, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Monster (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:23] & sNIP [0:26 (0:27)] & sD(-) (kurz) bzw. sexy [0:31/0:32] & (mind.) sD-
Nadja Becker: sexy [0:32]

ca. 22.20-23.15 ? und 4.05-4.50 ?, kabel eins:
Lethal Weapon: Schräge Vögel (Lethal Weapon: [2.7] Birdwatching; USA 2017)
Sarati [= Sarah Ashley Toups]: sBI (mit sD) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

22.30-0.45 und 2.35-4.45, ServusTV:
L.A. Confidential (USA 1997)
Amber Smith: OO (als Leiche) [0:33]
Brenda Bakke: sD(-) [1:27]
Kim Basinger: sD [1:03-1:04] & sexy [1:12 1:26]
Marisol Padilla Sánchez: OO [0:55]
Shawnee Free Jones: OO [0:11]

22.50-1.15 und 3.10-5.10, PULS 4:
Spider-Man 2 (USA 2004)
Kirsten Dunst: sNIP [ca. 1:45] & sexy od. sUPS (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.45, ZDF:
Ted 2 (USA 2015)
Jessica Barth: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "OOO"
(gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 23.05-23.55 und 2.05-2.50, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Wintermärchen (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [ca. 0:11] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:24]

23.09-0.54 (auch Sonntag, 1.51-3.36), ORF 1:
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Die Wiege des Lebens (Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life; USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: sBI [0:03f.] & sD [1:09f.] & {jeweils gemäß Bildern} sNIP & sexy

23.15-0.45, WDR:
LANDAUER - Der Präsident (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jeanette Hain: PU [0:18-0:19]

23.28-2.00, 3sat:
Toni Erdmann (BRD/ÖST(/RUM) o.J. [2015 od. 2016], © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ingrid Bişu: PU bzw. OO bzw. OO- [2:10-2:12] & NA+ [2:13] & PU (nPU & lO-) [2:14] & (mind.) OO- [2:15]
Sandra Hüller: sUPS [1:16 (recht kurz)] & sUPS od. sexy (Unterhose) [1:17 1:18-1:19] & sUPS [2:02] & OO (& (mind.) sPO- bzw. PO) bzw. (ab 2:09) PU & PO [2:03-2:10] & OO & PO bzw. PU & PO [2:11-2:14] & PU [2:15] & sD+ (re.) [2:16 (recht kurz)]

23.35-0.55 und 2.30-3.50, zdf_neo:
Anaconda (USA/Bras./Peru 1997)
Jennifer Lopez: sCT- & "sCT(-)-(s?)PO" [0:04 (jew. recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:13] & sexy [(0:22/0:23) 0:26] & sNIP- (?) [0:27] & sD(-) [1:09(li.) (ca. 1:19) (jew. recht kurz)]
Kari Wuhrer: sexy [0:08(kurz) 0:12 0:18 0:19] & (sBH- mit) sD (re.) & (recht kurz) sBH (zumind. re. Hälfte) [0:20] & sexy [(0:21) 0:22-0:23 0:24 0:25 (0:26)] & sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:44] & sBH(-) (re. Hälfte) [0:45 (recht kurz)] & sBH- [0:46 0:49 0:50 0:51]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [1:21 (recht kurz)]

23.40-1.10 und 2.55-4.15, SRF zwei:
Don Jon [= Don Jon: Was Frauen wollen und Männer brauchen {laut IMDb}] (Don Jon (= Don Jon's Addiction {urspr. Titel}); USA 2013)
(mind.)
Antoinette Kalaj {laut Mr. Skin}: sPO [0:07]
Julianne Moore: (mind.) OH- (?) [1:20]
Kayden Kross {laut Mr. Skin}: sBH & sPO & OO+ [0:13]
Nina Agdal: sBI (mit sD) & sPO- [0:20] & OH [0:21]
Scarlett Johansson: sD(-) [0:05] & sD(-?) (auf Fotos) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:30 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:31] & sexy [0:40/0:41] & (mind.) sD- [0:49 0:51]
Tori Black {laut Mr. Skin}: OO & (s)PO [0:43]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO & sPO [0:02] bzw. OH(-?) [0:06] bzw. OO [0:12] bzw. OH(-) (recht kurz) bzw. sD(-) [0:03] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:24] bzw. OO {mind. zwei} bzw. sPO (in Video) [0:31] bzw. PO(-) bzw. OH+ [0:34] bzw. OO u./od. sPO [0:43] bzw. OO [0:51(kurz) 0:52] (laut IMDb darunter Alexis Texas)
[mehrere bzw. zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 0:01]
(weitere (nur mit viel Zeit und teilw. nur mittels Video analysierbare) erwähnenswerte Szenen: 0:01 0:02 0:07 0:08)

23.45-1.30, NDR:
Der einzige Zeuge {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Witness} (Witness; USA © 1985)
Kelly McGillis: OH(-) (re.) [1:14] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:15] & OO [1:16]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

23.55-1.25 und 3.05-4.35, Das Erste:
SCHANDFLECK - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2015)
Gunda Ebert: OO (rO; als Leiche) [0:17]

0.40-1.25, one:
Janus [Folge 2] (ÖST © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Barbara Kaudelka: OH [0:36(-0:37)]

0.45-1.45, WDR:
Ein Callgirl für Geister (BRD c 2020)
Anabell Griess-Nega: sNIP [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Emma-Lynn Mainzer: sD [0:02 0:03 (0:07) 0:27 (0:30 0:31)] & sexy [0:53/0:54] & sD(-) (re.) [0:55 (recht kurz)]
Monalisa Preda: sexy [0:03 (0:04) 0:05]
Sarah Riesz: sexy [0:12 0:15 (0:18)] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) (li.) [(0:20-)0:21] & sexy [0:23 0:24] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:27-0:28] & sexy [0:29 0:30 (0:32) 0:33 0:34 (0:39 0:42-0:43) 0:44 (0:52 0:57/0:58[= Absp.])]
Sophia Lindner: sexy [0:55]
Sylvie Winter: sCT [0:45] & sexy [0:46] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:47] & {od. andere ?} sUPS [0:50] (Ausschnitte aus dem Film "Liebe so schön wie Liebe" [1972])
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:05 (0:06(kurz) 0:07) 0:08]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:38]

0.50-2.20, ZDF:
Bad Neighbors - Böse Nachbarn (Neighbors = Bad Neighbours; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Ali Cobrin: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:38]
Bridgetta Tomarchio: OO
Halston Sage: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:38] (& sexy ?)
Rachel Ann Mullins: OO
Rose Byrne: Fake-"OO" [ca. 0:47] (& sexy ?)
Teal Conrad: OO
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 1.00-2.30 und 4.15-5.40, SAT.1:
Die Stooges - Drei Vollpfosten drehen ab (The Three Stooges; USA 2012)
Jenni 'JWoww' Farley (?): sD(-)
Kate Upton: sBA (mit sD)
Nicole Polizzi: sD
Sofía Vergara: sD & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

1.10-2.55, SRF zwei:
Eine neue Chance {oder (laut SRF): Things We Lost in the Fire - Eine neue Chance} (Things We Lost in the Fire; USA/GB/CAN 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alison Lohman: sD (gemäß Bild)
Halle Berry: sexy (?) [0:00] & sD (& (wohl nur auf Blu-Ray erkennbar) Oops- [li.]) [(0:25) 0:26] & sBI [0:27] & (sBI &) sPO & (sehr kurz) PO- (?) [0:28]

1.25-2.10, rbb:
Beforeigners: Die Anomalie (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.4]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Ágústa Eva Erlendsdottir: sBH [0:31 0:32] & sUPS(-?) [0:37 (kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: (mind.?) OH- [0:30/0:31] {kein sBH}

1.30-3.05, Das Erste:
The Iceman (USA 2012)
(mind.)
Ashlynn Ross: OH(-) [ca. 0:36]
Winona Ryder: sD+ (li. Oops- ?) [ca. 0:29]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.05-2.55, one:
Janus [Folge 4] (ÖST © 2013)
Franziska Weisz: OO [0:44]

2.10-2.55, rbb:
Beforeigners: Der Aufprall (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.5]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Krista Kosonen: OO [0:41] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:44]

2.15-3.45, ATV II:
All You Need Is Love - Meine Schwiegertochter ist ein Mann (BRD © 2009)
Franziska Traub: sexy (?) [0:12] & sD(-) [1:28-1:29 1:30]
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: (mind.) sD- [1:21-1:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & sPO bzw. OO- bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:20] bzw. OO- (rO-; auf ~Visitenkarte) [0:37]

2.20-4.25, ZDF:
Public Enemies (USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marion Cotillard: sD (re.) [(0:33) 0:34] & NA+ [0:47]

ca. 2.30-4.15, SAT.1:
Arthur (USA 2011)
Christina (Jacquelyn) Calph: sUPS od. sexy [ca. 0:07]
Jennifer Garner: sD (& sUPS ?) [ca. 0:54] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.37-4.14, ORF 1:
Borg/McEnroe {oder: Borg McEnroe} - Duell zweier Gladiatoren {oder: Borg vs. McEnroe} (Borg McEnroe = Borg / Borg / Borg/McEnroe; SWE/DAN/FIN 2017)
Tuva Novotny: OO- (rO-) od. OH+ [ca. 0:16 (kurz)] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

2.45-3.20, BR:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 4: beziehungskonzepte und der innere kommentator (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sexy [0:02-0:03] & sBA [0:21 0:22]

2.55-3.35, one:
Janus [Folge 5] (ÖST © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Weisz: OO(-) (lO(-); kurz) bzw. PO [0:02/0:03]

3.20-4.00, BR:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 5: fliegen statt fallen (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sNIP [0:12]

4.00-4.35, BR:
303 - die serie, FOLGE 6: entscheidungen werden getroffen (BRD © 2021)
Mala Emde: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sexy (od. sPO- ?) [0:04] & sBH [0:05] (die zweite und bessere BH-Szene (= beste Szene der ganzen Serie) kommt übrigens im Film "303" nicht vor)


----------



## Anonymos (9 Juli 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 10.(/11.) Juli 2022:

5.50-7.15, rbb:
Unheimlich perfekte Freunde (BRD o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
Maja Beckmann: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:50]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

5.55-6.35 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Monster (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:23] & sNIP [0:26 (0:27)] & sD(-) (kurz) bzw. sexy [0:31/0:32] & (mind.) sD-
Nadja Becker: sexy [0:32]

6.55-8.25, 3sat:
Der Bestseller: Mord auf Italienisch (ÖST © 2002)
Naike Rivelli: sD(-) [(0:00 0:01 0:03) 0:09 (0:11)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:12] & sD(-) [0:13]

9.50-11.15, WDR:
Einmal TOSKANA und ZURÜCK (BRD © 2008)
Katja Weitzenböck: OH(-?) [0:14]
Sabine Postel (50+): sD [0:07] & sD(-) [(0:10) 0:14] (ansonsten wohl nur sD-)

9.55-11.25, 3sat:
Conny & DIE VERSCHWUNDENE EHEFRAU (ÖST © 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stefanie Frischeis: OO (in Video) [0:21] & PO (kurz) & OO (in Video) [0:22] & PU & PO [1:11-1:12] & OO [1:23 1:24(rO)] & (mind.) OH- [1:25]

10.05-10.55 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Leichtsinn (BRD © 2008)
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [0:03] & (mind.) sD- [0:44]

10.40-11.00, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Hydes Vater] (That '70s Show: [3.3 {so IMDb} oder 3.4] Hyde's Father; USA 2000)
Angelica Bridges: sBH (mit sD) [0:14]
Farrah Fawcett: sBA (auf Poster) [(0:06) (0:18/)0:19]
Lisa Arning: sBH [0:21 (= Absp.; recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI u./od. sBH bzw. ... (jew. auf Zschr.-Cover)

11.00-11.25, Comedy Central:
Die wilden Siebziger![: Im Baby-Fieber] (That '70s Show: [3.6 od. {so IMDb} 3.7] Baby Fever; USA © 2000)
Laura Prepon: sBH (mit sD) [0:07-0:08]

11.15-12.45, WDR:
Winnetous Weiber (BRD © 2014)
Josephin Busch: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

11.30-13.00, NDR:
Arzt mit Nebenwirkung (BRD © 2017)
Anne Schäfer: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sD(-) [0:23] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:40 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:41] & (OH+ bzw.) OO (lO; recht kurz u. etwas dunkel) [(1:05/)1:06]

13.15-14.45, rbb:
Kleine Schiffe (BRD © 2013)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aylin Tezel: sD [0:57]
Katja Riemann: sexy [0:22 0:23] & sD [0:38 0:39] & {andere Szene} sexy [0:39]

13.15-14.45, ATV:
Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult - Die nackte Kanone 33 1/3 {so jedenfalls bei kabel-eins-Version} (Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Anna Nicole Smith: sD [0:15(Foto) (0:16)] & sBA (mit sD) [0:43-0:44] & sD [0:45 (0:47-0:48) 0:50 0:51] & sD & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:52] & sD [0:53 (0:57) 1:04]
Julie Strain: sD (unter sCT) [0:22]
Lorali Hart: sD(-) [0:09]
Pia Zadora: sD(-) bzw. sexy [1:02 1:03-1:04]
Priscilla Presley: sexy (?) [0:23-0:24]
Raquel Welch: sexy (?) [0:56 0:57-0:58 0:59-1:01]
(Wylie Small: ~sD od. OH ? [0:11])
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

13.55-15.30, ORF III:
Der Bestseller - {so} Wiener Blut (ÖST © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gesine Cukrowski: sexy [(0:12) 1:19]

14.10-15.55, VOX:
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2001)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: OH [(0:06) 0:07] & sexy [0:25/0:26 (0:32)] & sNIP [(1:07 1:09) 1:13] & sWS [?] (sNIP) [1:19]

14.20-15.50, 3sat:
Ein Mord mit Aussicht (BRD © 2015)
Meike Droste: sD(-) od. OH(-?) [0:40]
Petra Kleinert: sD [(0:26/0:27) 0:42 1:03 (1:07)]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
Die Insel[-]Ärztin: Notfall im Paradies (BRD/Mauritius © 2018)
Anja Knauer: sBI (ab 0:01:4X nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:02 0:03]
Doris Schretzmayer: (etw. entfernt) sBI [0:22 (recht kurz)]
Nadine Kösters: sBI [0:06]
Sonja Kirchberger: OH(-) [0:41 0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:26/)0:27] bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:45] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:58 (0:59) bzw. 0:59]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:26/0:27 {nur zwei:} 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16]

14.45-17.25, ATV:
Besser Geht's Nicht {so} (As Good as It Gets; USA © 1997)
Helen Hunt: sWS (mind. sCT-) [1:01] & (OO- (rO-) ? &) (mind.) PO- [1:42 (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:44] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:45] & (mind.) sD-

15.00-16.30, WDR:
Bonusfamilie, Kapitel 1 & Kapitel 2 (BRD © 2019)
Inez Bjørg David: sexy [0:00 0:05 0:23 1:26-1:27]

15.15-16.50, one:
Monsieur Pierre GEHT ONLINE [= Flora 63 {laut IMDb}] (un profil pour deux; FRA/BRD/BEL © 2017)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Fanny Valette: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:28]
Stéphanie Crayencour: sBH [0:21] & sexy [0:22 0:23(kurz)] & OO [0:51] & sD (li.) [0:54/0:55]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (auf Foto bzw. Werbeplakat) [0:59 1:05 1:16]

15.30-17.00, ORF III:
Das Beste kommt erst (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anneke Schwabe: OO & (sehr kurz) PU [0:52]
Franziska Schlattner: sD [0:27 (recht kurz)]

16.15-16.40, Comedy Central:
modern family: Begegnung mit der Vergangenheit (modern family: [10.12] Blasts from the Past; USA © 2019)
Cassidy Gatlin: sD(-) od. sD (in Video) [0:11]
Rachel Bay Jones: sD [0:12]
Sarah Hyland: sD [0:12 (recht kurz)]

17.00-18.35, ORF III:
In den besten Familien (BRD © 2012)
Anneke Schwabe: PU & PO [0:29] & PO [0:43] & sexy (?) [0:58] & sNIP [1:12 1:13]
Brigitte Hobmeier: sexy [1:08]
Franziska Schlattner: sD [0:20] & (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sD(-) [1:10 (kurz)]
Sophie von Kessel: sBH [0:56/0:57 0:59-1:00 1:02]
[unbekannt]: OO (in Video) [0:59 (kurz)]

17.25-19.45, ATV:
Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre (It's Complicated; USA 2009)
Lake Bell: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02] & sexy [0:41] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05]
Meryl Streep (fast 60): (s)BH- [0:20/0:21]

18.50-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Danke für den Geschlechtsverkehr (TWO and a half MEN: [9.8] Thank You for the Intercourse; USA 2011)
Amanda Schull: (mind.) sD- [0:10 0:12]
Rebecca McFarland: (mind.) sD- [0:08] & sD [0:09]
Taylor Cole: sD [0:11 (0:12/0:13)]

20.15-21.45, one:
_Mein Sohn_ HELEN (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Kyra [Sophia] Kahre: OO bzw. (relativ kurz) PU [0:08(-)0:09] & (mind.) OH- [0:10] & (sexy bzw.) sBH (mit sD) [(1:22-)1:23]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy [0:41]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Magic Mike (USA 2012)
(mind.)
Cody Horn: sBI [ca. 0:51 0:54]
Mircea Monroe: OO [ca. 1:08]
Olivia Munn: OO [ca. 0:01] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:51] & sBH ? [ca. 1:01]
Riley Keough: sBH [(mind.) ca. 1:08] & OO [ca. 1:26(rO) 1:28]
[unbekannt]: PO (li. Hälfte) [(vermutl.) ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-20.55, zdf_neo:
Unbroken, Kapitel III (BRD © 2021)
Aylin Tezel: NA [0:16] (& sBH- ? (li.) [0:41 (recht kurz)]) & "nPU-NA" od. nPU- [0:41/0:42]
(vermutl.) Marina Sista Tauscher ("Bardame" laut Absp.): OO [0:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:30/)0:31] bzw. sexy bzw. ... [0:31] bzw. sexy [0:32]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO (& {eine} sPO) [0:31-0:32]

ca. 20.15-22.40 und 1.15-3.00, SAT.1:
The Mule (USA/CAN 2018)
Ashley V. Yanez: sBI od. sBH & OO & sPO [ca. 1:03]
Nicole M. Gomez: sBI od. sBH [ca. 1:03]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sexy ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-22.35, RTL:
Pretty Woman (USA 1990)
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:26-0:27] & OH- [(0:28 0:34?) 0:58 1:01(kurz)] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [1:04-1:05] & OH- bzw. OH [1:15-1:17] & sCT(-) (li.) [1:25] & (OO od. eher) Oops [1:27 (2x kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Laura San Giacomo: sexy [(0:36) 0:37 (1:31/1:32)]
(wahrsch.) Shelley Michelle (Julia Roberts' Bodydouble): sPO- & sexy (Slip) & sBH [0:04] (1:01 (und vlt. in weiteren Szenen) könnte auch sie sein)

20.15-21.45 (auch Montag, 23.45-1.18), Das Erste & 20.15-21.50 (auch Montag, 0.00-1.29), ORF 2 & 21.45-23.15 und 3.35-5.10, one:
tatort: Gefangen (BRD © 2020)
Frida-Lovisa Hamann: (mind.) OH- [0:52] (& sexy ? (auf Fotos) [1:14/1:15]) & OH(-) [1:23 1:24] & OH- [1:25]

20.15-22.00 und 1.30-2.50, RTL ZWEI:
The Shallows - Gefahr aus der Tiefe (The Shallows; USA 2016)
Blake Lively: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.; teilw. mit sD) bzw. sPO- bzw. sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:07-1:14 (mit wenigen Unterbrechungen)] & sBA [1:16]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
EIN TISCH IN DER _Provence_: Zwei Ärzte im Aufbruch (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Weinknecht: (sBA- mit) sD [1:01] & sBA(-) (mit sD[-]) [1:02]
Friederike Linke: sBI [1:28]
Helen Woigk: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:44 (recht kurz)]
Valerie Stoll: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01-1:03]

20.15-21.45 und 0.45-2.10, 3sat:
Das Kindermädchen - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2011)
Natalia Wörner: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:24]
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sD [1:01 (1:12)]

20.15-22.15 und 0.25-2.00, PULS 4:
50*ERSTE*DATES {"50" rot} (50 First Dates = Fifty First Dates; USA 2004)
Drew Barrymore: sNIP [(mind.) (0:42) 0:58] & sWS [1:15]
Lynn Collins: sD(-) & sNIP [0:02]
Missi Pyle: sD [(0:18/0:19) 0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:35(kurz) 1:00]

20.55-21.40, zdf_neo:
Unbroken, Kapitel IV (BRD © 2021)
Aylin Tezel: NA [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sexy (Unterhose) [0:42]

21.45-23.15 und 2.10-3.40, 3sat:
Entführt [Teil 1] (BRD © 2009)
Andrea Sawatzki: sD [0:15 0:16] & sBH (mit sD) & sPO [0:32]
Rike Schmid: OH (vlt. NA) [0:04] & sD(-) [0:58 (recht kurz)]

22.00-23.50 und 2.50-4.15, RTL ZWEI:
Johannes Roberts’ 47 Meters Down ([Johannes Roberts’] 47 Meters Down = In the Deep; GB/Dom. Rep. © 2016)
Claire Holt: sBI [0:02] & sBA [0:09 0:36 0:37 0:38 (0:45-0:46) 1:04-1:05 1:21 1:23] & sBA(-) [mehrf.] & sBA- [mehrf.] & sexy
Mandy Moore: sBA (mit sD) [0:02/0:03]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:03]
(oder teilw. eine Minute früher, wenn - wie im Juli 2019 bei RTL - mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang)

ca. 22.05-23.00 und 0.35-1.15, SAT.1 Gold:
Rosewood[: Arteriosklerose und Brokkoli] (Rosewood: [1.15] Atherosclerosis and the Alabama Flim-Flam; USA © 2016)
Jaina Lee Ortiz: sBI (mit sD) [0:15/0:16] & sexy (Bik. unter sCT) [0:16 0:17-0:18]
Joy Bryant: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:30]
Shannon Lucio: sexy [0:36]
[(noch) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:32(/0:33)]
[(mind.) zwei bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:14 0:15]

22.15-0.25 und 2.00-3.45, PULS 4:
Chuck & Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme (I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry; USA 2007)
(mind.)
Candace Kita: sBH [0:19]
Chandra West: sD [0:18/0:19] {kein sBH}
Jamie Chung: sBH [0:19]
Jessica Biel: sD [0:48-0:50 0:51 0:52 0:53-0:54] & (sPO(-) &) sBH (mit sD) [1:00 1:01-1:02]
Jessie O'Donohue: sD [0:01-0:02]
Jina Song: sBH [0:19]
Lena Yada: sBH [0:19]
Mary Pat Gleason: sD(-) [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Michele Karmin {laut IMDb}: sD [0:23]
Rebecca O'Donohue [= Becky O'Donohue]: sD [0:01-0:02]
Tila 'Tequila' Nguyen: sBH [0:19]

ca. 22.55-1.05 und 3.30-5.20, PRO 7:
American Assassin (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Charlotte Vega: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [(mind.) 0:00]
Göksun Çam: OO & sD [ca. 0:49]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.58-0.57, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Mado (FRA/ITA/BRD [1976], © 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nathalie Baye: OO [0:31]
Ottavia Piccolo: NA [0:00] & OH- [0:01-0:02 0:07] & PO (& (kurz) OO- (lO- im Spiegel)) [0:31/0:32] & PO(-) [0:36/0:37]

23.10-23.35, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 4 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Valerie Niehaus: sD(-) od. (li.) sD [0:20 (recht kurz)]

23.15-0.45 und 3.40-5.10, 3sat:
Entführt [Teil 2] (BRD © 2009)
Nina Kunzendorf: sBI (od. sBH ?) [0:27 0:28]

23.15-1.10, ORF 1:
Speed 2: Cruise Control (USA 1997)
(mind.)
Sandra Bullock: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:11 0:12 0:13] & sNIP [0:24 0:26] & sexy [1:21 1:47? 1:49 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:30] bzw. sD [0:34 0:55]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09] bzw. sexy [1:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:34? 1:37(kurz)]

23.35-2.18, Das Erste:
DschungelkinD {so} (BRD(/Malaysia) [2010 od. 2011], © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung (ohne 0:30-1:16):}
Francesca Passingan: OO [(u.a.) ca.2:02 2:23 2:34/2:35]
Nadja Uhl: (mind.) sD- [1:31] & sNIP [?] (re.) [1:31/1:32]
Sina Tkotsch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [2:01-2:03]
[ein(ig)e bzw. zwei bzw. mehrere (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO [0:13 0:14 (0:18/)0:19 0:20 0:22 0:23 0:24 ... 1:20(rO; kurz) 1:24 1:25 1:26 1:38 1:47 1:48 2:01 2:02(-)2:03 2:04-2:05 2:06 2:14 2:18 2:19 2:22 2:23 2:34/2:35]

23.35-0.05, zdf_neo:
Doppelhaushälfte: Schall und Rauch (BRD © 2022)
Minh-Khai Phan-Thi: sBA (od. zumind. sexy) [(0:11) 0:20]

23.50-1.30 und 4.15-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
127 Hours (USA/GB 2010)
Amber Tamblyn: sD(-) [ca. 0:13]
Kate Mara: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [ca. 0:13 1:04(Video)]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.00-0.50, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Die Daltons von Büdringhausen (BRD © 2012)
(Cristina do Rego und Rike Schmid nix)
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:40]

0.25-2.05, Tele 5:
Piranhas {oder: Piranha} (Piranha; USA/NED 1978)
Belinda Balaski: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:54 (sehr kurz)]
Janie Squire: OO bzw. (entfernt) PU (kurz) bzw. OH [0:02-0:04]
Melody Thomas [Scott]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:00 1:03 1:04 1:05 (1:06) 1:07 (1:08) 1:09]
[unbekannt (Heather Menzies[-Urich]'s Bodydouble)]: OO [0:48 (sehr kurz)]
[zahlreiche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [(0:58) 1:10-1:11 1:13 1:16-1:17 1:18-1:20 1:25/1:26]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:12/1:13 1:14-1:15]

0.30-2.15, SWR:
PARADIES: [2.] _Glaube_ (Paradis: Foi; ÖST/BRD/FRA © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Corinna Buzecky, Mirnesa Salihbasic, Monika Gaumann, Renate Artner u./od. Susi Windisch ("Sexpartner im Park"): (... ? bzw.) PU & PO bzw. PO bzw. sBH (bzw. ... ?) [(0:38- )0:39]
(wahrsch.) Elke Sladkovsky bzw. Monica Adigibhe: OO [0:04 bzw. 0:04/0:05]
Maria Hofstätter: sBH bzw. OO [0:01-0:03] & OO [0:40/0:41 1:36] & sUPS (kurz) & sPO(-) bzw. sexy bzw. sPO [1:40-1:42]
Natalija Baranova: sD [1:28 1:29-1:32 1:33-1:35]

0.40-2.25, SRF 1:
Der einzige Zeuge {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Witness} (Witness; USA © 1985)
Kelly McGillis: OH(-) (re.) [1:14] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:15] & OO [1:16]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen, aber von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

2.20-3.45, Das Erste:
Peace, Love & Misunderstanding (USA © 2011)
Catherine Keener: sBH [0:27]
Elizabeth Olsen: sD(-) [0:05]

3.00-4.05, ZDF:
Parfum: Herzakkord (BRD © 2018)
Franziska Brandmeier: OO+ (bzw. (mind.) OH-) [0:11(-0:12)]
Friederike Becht: sexy [0:06/0:07]
Natalia Belitski: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Siri Nase: OO(+) (auf Fotos) [0:02 0:05 0:25] & OO (auf Foto) [0:27] (jew. als Leiche)
Valerie Stoll: sexy [(0:21?) 0:22(kurz) (0:38 0:47)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sPO(-) bzw. sPO (& {jew. eine} sBH (kurz) bzw. ... bzw. sD) [0:10]

4.05-5.00, ZDF:
Parfum: Fesselung (BRD © 2018)
Friederike Becht: sexy [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH & (kurz) OH- [0:26]
Kyra Sophie Kare {so im Absp.} [eigtl. Kyra Sophia Kahre]: sBH- & (kurz) sPO(-) [0:35] & sBH [0:36]
Marita Breuer (60+): (s)BA [0:40]
Siri Nase: OO+ (auf Foto) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & OO (auf Foto) [0:12 (0:20)] & OO+ [0:39] (jew. als Leiche)
Susanne Wuest: (mind.) sexy ([seitl.] PO- ?) [0:41]
Valerie Koch: OO (als Leiche) [0:39]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PO (als Leiche) [0:01 0:39]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sCT(-) [(0:35) 0:36] bzw. sPO bzw. sexy [0:36] & OO(-) [0:38 (kurz)]

5.40-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bussi für den Mörder (BRD 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:03]
Feo Aladag: (mind.) sD- [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Inka Calvi: (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:01/)0:02] & sexy (?) [0:10 (0:11 0:12[kurz])] & OO (in Video) [0:20 (jew. Standbild: ) 0:21 0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:22]

[Das (ungewöhnlich umfangreiche) morgige Frühprogramm ist noch in Arbeit.]


----------



## Anonymos (10 Juli 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 11.(/12.) Juli 2022:

ca. 6.20-7.15 ?, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Bauchgefühl] (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.3] Gut Feeling; USA 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erste Hälfte):}
Caterina Scorsone: sBH [0:00]

6.20-7.00 und 5.45-6.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Wintermärchen (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD [0:10] & sD(-) (re.) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [0:25]

6.45-8.15, one:
Verliebt in Kroatien (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2020)
Jördis Richter: (sNIP ? [0:18 0:19] & sexy ? [0:27 0:29 0:32] & sNIP ? [0:33-0:34 0:35] &) sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:37] (& sexy ? [0:40 0:41 0:44 0:47-0:48 0:49 0:53 1:04 1:05])
Saskia Vester (59): sBA [1:26-1:27]
[unbekannt (1)]: sPO & sBI [0:18] & sBI & (seitl.) sPO [0:21]
[unbekannt (2)]: sBI [0:18 0:19]

ca. 7.20-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die sieben Zwerge des Ekels (TWO and a half MEN: [12.7] Sex with an Animated Ed Asner; USA 2014)
Brenda Koo: sBI [0:06-0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08/0:09]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:18-0:19] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Stone: sBI [0:08/0:09]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Zeiteier {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Katharina Nesytowa: sBI (von hint.) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sNIP [0:02 (recht kurz)]

ca. 7.45-8.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hier kommt der Weihnachtsmann (TWO and a half MEN: [12.8] Family, Bublé, Deep-Fried Turkey; USA 2014)
Alex Rose Wiesel: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Ciera Foster: sBI [0:00/0:01]
Gracie Zane: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Kari Klinkenborg: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

ca. 8.10-8.40 und 4.20-4.40, PRO 7:
New Girl[: Draht zum Volk] (New Girl: [6.9] Es Good; USA © 2016)
Brytni Sarpy: (mind.) sD- [0:14]

ca. 8.40-9.10, PRO 7:
New Girl[: Das beste Geschenk] (New Girl: [6.10] Christmas Eve Eve; USA © 2016)
Hannah Simone: sD(-)

ca. 9.10-9.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Größenwahn ([scrubs]: [[2.19]] My Kingdom; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- (li.) bzw. sexy [0:01]

9.17-9.38, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Kittel ([scrubs]: [[2.5]] My New Coat; USA © 2002)
Britt Erickson (?): sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (kurz]
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:05 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

ca. 9.35-10.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Interpretation ([scrubs]: [[2.20]] My Interpretation; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:17]
Sarah Chalke: (viel) sD [0:03 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.55-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Der Voyeur (BRD/ÖST © 1998)
Christin Amy Artner: sBH (li. bzw. re. Hälfte) [0:02 (als Leiche: ) 0:07(recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (auf Fotos) [0:32 (0:38) 0:41]

9.59-10.24 (auch Dienstag, 9.30-9.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein erster Schritt ([scrubs]: [[2.7]] My First Step; USA © 2002)
Heather Locklear: sD [0:14/0:15]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21 (kurz)]

ca. 10.00-10.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Drama ([scrubs]: [[2.21]] My Drama Queen; USA © 2003)
Amy Smart: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:10])
Judy Reyes: sD [0:20]

10.35-11.25, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Zweite Chancen (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:01] & sD [0:02 0:03]

ca. 11.00-11.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein drittes Jahr ([scrubs]: [[3.1]] My Own American Girl; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.25-11.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.20-9.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue Ära ([scrubs]: [3.2] My Journey; USA © 2003)
Maureen McCormick: sD(-) [0:01 (0:19 [= Absp.])]
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.55-12.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.45-10.10), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Berater ([scrubs]: [[3.3]] My White Whale; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:07] & sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

12.10-13.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Opfer Der {so} Sehnsucht (Charmed: [6.6] My Three Witches; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:35) 0:38/0:39]
Holly Marie Combs: sexy [0:34]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:05-0:06 0:28 0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:36]

12.35-13.25, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Mutterliebe (BRD © 2008)
Alexandra Kamp: OH- (?) [0:28]
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [0:03]

ca. 12.55-13.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.45-11.10), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein großer Fehler ([scrubs]: [[3.5]] My Brother, Where Art Thou?; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:02]

13.00-13.50, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Seelenqualen (Charmed: [6.7] Soul Survivor; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:05 0:10 0:21/0:22 0:25 (0:29-)0:30 0:31 0:33 0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:01] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:05] & sD(-) [0:06] & sNIP- [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 0:35]

ca. 13.20-13.45 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.10-11.40), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Handtaschentrick ([scrubs]: [[3.6]] My Advice to You; USA © 2003)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:13]

ca. 13.45-14.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Tot, tot, Koma, Florida (TWO and a half MEN: [11.13] Bite Me, Supreme Court; USA 2014)
Andrea Carlisle: (mind.) sD- [0:08]
Maria Zyrianova: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Dienstag, ca. 7.05-7.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein ganzer Kerl (TWO and a half MEN: [11.14] Three Fingers of Crème de Menthe; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD [(0:02) 0:03-0:04 (0:05)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:15]
Amber Tamblyn: (s)BA- [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sexy bzw. "sB" (mit sD[-]) [0:13-0:14]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Am Ende siegt die Liebe (BRD © 2000)
Denise Zich: sexy [(0:55 0:56) 1:09 1:10] & (NA bzw.) OO (recht kurz) & PO [(1:22/)1:23]
Johanna May: sBI (mit sD) [0:55-0:56 0:57]

15.55-17.35 (auch Dienstag, 9.10-10.40), SRF 1:
Reiterhof Wildenstein: Die Pferdeflüsterin (BRD © 2019)
Klara Deutschmann: sUPS- [1:02 (kurz)] & OH- & (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- (lO-) [1:03]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:55]

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Dienstag, ca. 8.00-8.25), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Onkel Doktor Cooper (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.11] The Cooper Extraction; USA 2013)
Kaley Cuoco: sBH (mit sD) [0:10/0:11]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Kleine Monster (Charmed: [6.9] Little Monsters; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:03 0:06 0:07 (0:18)] & sexy [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:35] & sNIP [0:38]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:02 0:03]

18.05-19.00, ZDF:
SOKO Potsdam: Robin Hoods (BRD © 2019)
Anja Karmanski: sD [0:39 0:40 0:41]
Katrin Jaehne: (mind.) sPO- (seitl.) [0:01] & sD (li.) [0:02]
Kristin Suckow: sBH [0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:23 (jew. recht kurz)]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Opossum auf Chemo (TWO and a half MEN: [9.14] A Possum on Chemo; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:06]
Sophie Winkleman: sD(-) od. sD [0:18]

20.15-20.45 und 1.25-1.55, one:
Arde Madrid: Nicht auf der Höhe (Arde Madrid: [1.] Poco católica; ESP 2018)
Debi Mazar (50+): OO (zumind. lO) [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.42, 3sat:
Charlotte Link: Das andere Kind, Teil 1 (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Josie Taylor: OH(-) & sBH [0:40] & sBH [0:40/0:41]

20.15-21.45, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Doktorspiele (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Muriel Baumeister: (mind.) sD- [0:32(-)0:33]

20.45-21.15 und 1.55-2.25, one:
Arde Madrid: Ich liebe Mojama (Arde Madrid: [2.] I love mojama; ESP 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy [0:00] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.45-22.15 und 2.55-3.25, one:
Arde Madrid: Gleich zur Party (Arde Madrid: [4.] Directo fiesta; ESP 2018)
Inma Cuesta: sD(-) [0:00] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bild und ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.50, NDR:
Frühstück bei Tiffany (Breakfast at Tiffany’s; USA 1961)
Miss Beverly Hills [= Beverly Powers]: sBH (& OH- ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen [und Bild])

22.25-0.35, SRF 1:
Lizenz zum Töten (Licence to Kill (= License to Kill); GB/USA © 1989)
Carey Lowell: sexy [1:04 1:08 1:09 (1:10) 1:11 1:27 1:28] & sD [(1:30) 1:31 (1:32)] & sNIP [1:39 1:42/1:43] & sexy [1:44] & sNIP (li.) [1:51] & sD(-) [2:04] & (mind.) sD-
Jeannine Bisignano: "sB" & (mind.) sPO- [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52]
Priscilla Barnes: sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Talisa Soto: OH(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:35] & (sehr kurz) NA(+?) (PO- ?) & (recht kurz) OH [0:40] & sD(-) [1:00 1:03 1:04 (1:05) 1:06] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (?)]: sD+ [0:10 (= Vorsp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (nur scheinbar ?) NA(+) bzw. OO- (?) bzw. "sB" [0:08-0:10 (= Vorsp.)]

22.55-23.49, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Zuhause] (Desperate Housewives: [7.15] Farewell Letter; USA 2011)
Brie Mattson: sD(-) [0:25]
Eva Longoria: sD [0:17-0:18 (0:27-0:28)]

23.05-1.00 (auch Dienstag, 0.10-2.05), ZDF:
What Happened to Monday? {oder: Was geschah am Montag?} (What Happened to Monday / Seven Sisters; GB/FRA/BEL/USA 2017)
Noomi Rapace: OO [ca. 1:17] & OO- od. Oops & sexy (Sport-BH) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.10-1.25, mdr:
Traffic - Die Macht des Kartells (Traffic; USA/BRD 2000)
Amy Irving: sCT- (od. zumind. sNIP) [ca. 1:57]
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.20-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Laudatio (BRD 2011)
Heike Trinker: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]

23.26-1.29, ORF 1:
American Sniper (USA 2014)
(mind.)
Sienna Miller: sBH [ca. 0:20] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.30-0.15, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 1] (Undercover: [1.] Camping Zonnedauw; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Anna Drijver: sBH [0:24] & sexy (?) [0:42]
Charlotte Timmers ?: sexy [0:26/0:27]
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:01]

23.45-1.20, SRF zwei:
6 Tage - 7 Nächte {wenn wie vox- und ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version): Sechs Tage - Sieben Nächte} (Six Days Seven Nights = 6 Days 7 Nights; USA 1998)
Anne Heche: sNIP [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:16] & sD(-) [0:30 (kurz)] & sNIP bzw. sWS (sNIP bzw. sCT-) [0:32-0:33 0:34-0:38] & OH(-) [0:38] & sNIP [0:39 0:41] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. unter sWS) [0:55 0:56 0:57] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01 (1:02) 1:03 1:08-1:10 1:12-1:15 1:16 (1:17 1:18 1:19 1:21) 1:22] & sNIP [1:24]
Jacqueline Obradors: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:15 0:16] & "sB" [0:21 0:23 (0:26)] & sD [0:32 (0:33)] & sBH (& sPO) bzw. OH [1:03-1:04]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:02]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:13]
(oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version) infolge gut 20 Sekunden kürzeren Vorspanns bei den Zeitangaben teilw. -1)

23.49-0.36, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Der Sinn des Lebens] (Desperate Housewives: [7.16] Searching; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: (mind.) sD- [0:16 0:17] & sD [0:22-0:24 0:26-0:28]
Teri Hatcher: sD(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:24 (sehr kurz)] & sD od. sD(-) [0:28]
Vanessa Williams: (mind.) sD- [0:36]

23.50-1.35, NDR:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

0.15-1.00, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 2] (Undercover: [2.] Hoogsensitief; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Anna Drijver: NA [0:04/0:05] (& sexy ? [0:06 (0:14/)0:15]) & sD [0:37] & sD(-) (li.) [0:45]
Elise Schaap: sNIP (li. bzw. re.) [0:12 0:13(kurz)] (& OH- ? [0:44])
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:00]

1.05-1.30, ZDF:
Komm schon!: #1 Jens (BRD © 2015)
Marlene Morreis: sD [0:00] & OO [0:01] & sBH & (kurz) sPO- [0:02] & sBH (mit sD) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:15-0:17]

1.30-1.55, ZDF:
Komm schon!: #2 Vera & Michael (BRD © 2015)
Katja Danowski: sD(-) [0:00] & OO [0:01/0:02] & PO & (sehr kurz) nPU (& OO-- ?) [0:02]

1.55-2.20, ZDF:
Komm schon!: #3 Jana & Christoph (BRD © 2015)
Lisa Hagmeister: sD(-) [0:00] & sNIP- bzw. sNIP (& nPU & (seitl.) PO-) [0:00-0:02 (0:01 nPU, 0:02 PO- & (sehr kurz) nPU)] & sNIP (re.) [0:24]

2.05-3.35, arte:
Der Garten der Finzi Contini (Il giardino dei Finzi Contini; ITA/BRD o.J. [1970])
Dominique Sanda: sWS (sCT) [(0:23?) 0:24 0:26] & OO [1:10]

2.25-4.10, ATV:
Dark Tide (USA/Südafr. 2012)
Halle Berry: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl., teilw. mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:02 1:06] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 2.40-4.25 ?, kabel eins:
National Lampoon's Animal House - Ich glaub'[,] mich tritt ein Pferd {so jedenfalls bei RTL-ZWEI-Version} [= Im College sind die Affen los = Animal House {laut IMDb}] (Animal House = National Lampoon's Animal House; USA 1978)
Karen Allen: PO [1:18 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Baur: OO [1:13(lO) 1:14(kurz)]
Martha Smith: sBH [1:34 1:40]
Martha Smith od. Mary Louise Weller: sexy od. sUPS [0:18]
Mary Louise Weller: (sBH bzw.) OO [(0:37-)0:38]
Sarah Holcomb: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:54] & sBH & OO [0:55] & OO [0:56]
Verna Bloom: sexy [0:54/0:55 0:57]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBH [0:37]

2.53-3.35, ORF 1:
Atlanta Medical: Was für ein Alptraum! (The Resident: [2.6] Nightmares; USA 2018)
Julia Campbell (50+): sNIP- [?] (re.) [ca. 0:40] (gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.35-5.20, RTL:
CSI:NY[: Tod in der Badewanne] (CSI:NY: [3.16] Heart of Glass; USA/CAN 2007)
Nicole Mandich: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

4.55-5.30, one:
Arde Madrid: Was ist eine Genehmigung? (Arde Madrid: [8.] What’s autorización?; ESP 2018)
Lucía Muzo: OO [ca. 0:07 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (11 Juli 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 12.(/13.) Juli 2022:

6.30-7.10 und 5.50-6.35, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mutterkind (BRD 2010 od. 2011)
Annette Frier: sD(-)

7.05-7.30, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Goldstein Girls {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Llewellyn Reichman: sNIP [0:04 0:05-0:06 0:08 0:11 0:12 0:13 0:21(kurz) 0:22]
Sarah Bauerett: sD (re.) [0:14] & (mind.) sD-

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: DJ Spacejohn {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Llewellyn Reichman: sNIP- (li.) & sD(-) (li.) [0:02 (jew. kurz)]
Salka Weber: sexy [0:01 (0:02) 0:03(kurz)]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Morgen ist ein neuer Tag (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD [0:04 0:05(kurz) 0:06 (0:07) 0:08 0:09]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eigene Wege (BRD © 2002)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:27]
Claudia Geisler: sexy [0:10]
Jessica Richter: sNIP [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD (re.) & sNIP [0:09]

9.55-10.41, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Das letzte Match (BRD/ÖST © 1998)
Anja Kruse: (sexy ? [0:17] &) sexy (Sport-BH) [0:18] & sBH [0:19 (0:21 [als Leiche])]
Eva Habermann: sexy [0:10/0:11]

9.56-10.18 (auch Mittwoch, 9.10-9.30), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Pudding ([scrubs]: [[2.8]] My Fruit Cups; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller Lawrence: sNIP- (re.) [0:14]
Heather Locklear: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:00]
Julie Hudson: sexy [0:04 (0:05)]
Sarah Chalke: sD (re.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:05] bzw. sD [0:05]

10.18-10.38 (auch Mittwoch, 9.30-9.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Glückstag ([scrubs]: [[2.9]] My Lucky Day; USA © 2002)
Christa Miller Lawrence: sD(-) (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:17 (sehr kurz)]

12.35-13.25, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der große Knall (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexandra Kamp: (OH (li.) bzw.) OO- (lO-; kurz) [(0:45-)0:46]
Ursela Monn (50+): OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:31 (recht kurz)]

13.15-14.00, one:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Hals über Kopf (BRD © 2014)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: Oops (li.) [0:28 (recht kurz)]

13.50-15.30, arte:
Nur ein Hauch von Glück (Le train / Noi due senza domani; FRA/ITA 1973)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Romy Schneider: sexy [...? 0:45] & sWS (sCT-) [0:49-0:50]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sexy (od. sUPS ?) [0:52 1:07]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.15-6.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Resteverwerter der Liebe (TWO and a half MEN: [11.15] Cab Fare and a Bottle of Penicillin; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sexy (?) [0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (in Film) [0:00]
Marin Hinkle: sBH [0:12] & sD(-) [0:15 0:16]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.40-7.05) PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Wie man Alan Harper los wird (TWO and a half MEN: [11.16] How to Get Rid of Alan Harper; USA 2014)
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:08-0:09]

14.55-15.40 und 17.55-18.35, zdf_neo:
MONK: Mr. MONK[,] ein Playboy und viele schöne Mädchen (MONK: [2.8] Mr. Monk Meets the Playboy; USA 2003)
(mind.)
Bitty Schram: sD [0:32 0:33 0:34]
Candice Michelle & Katie Lohmann & Nicholl Hiren ?: sBI [0:10]
Erinn Bartlett: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:13-0:14 0:15] & sBI (auf großem Bild eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:25]
Jennifer Lyons: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:10] & sD [0:37]
Lisa Thornhill: (mind.) sD- [0:28-0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH (auf Fotobild) [0:00] bzw. OH (auf (Bild von) Zschr.-Cover) [0:00 0:07(/0:08) 0:10] bzw. sBI (auf Bild von Zschr.-Cover) [0:10 0:11] bzw. sexy [0:11 0:18 0:27 0:29 0:31]
[(ein(ig)e bzw.) zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [(mind.) (0:10 0:18) 0:25-0:27 (0:29)]

15.40-16.05 (auch Mittwoch, 14.25-14.50), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Alles muss raus] (how i met your mother: [3.19] Everything Must Go; USA 2008)
Britney Spears: sD [0:03 0:04]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

16.10-17.00, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Der Tod mag Krimis (BRD © 2008)
Karin Thaler: sD [0:10(-0:11)] & (mind.) sD- [0:34/0:35]
Senta Auth: sD(-) [0:14]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zwischen Den {so} Zeiten (Charmed: [6.10] Chris-Crossed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:37 (0:38) 0:39]
Marisol Nichols: sD [0:02 0:14-0:15] & OH- [0:20] & sD [0:20-0:21 (0:24) 0:27 0:29 0:30 (0:31 0:33) 0:34 0:35 0:36]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:08 0:09 0:15] & (mind.) OH- [0:26]

ca. 17.25-18.20 ?, sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy: Was man nicht kommen sieht (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.7] Anybody Have a Map?; USA 2018)
Kelly McCreary: sBH [ca. 0:12] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Witchstock (Charmed: [6.11] Witchstock; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sBH- [0:03 0:05] & sNIP [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:38 0:39]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:10]

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nicht in meinen Mund! (TWO and a half MEN: [9.17] Not in My Mouth!; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [(0:02) 0:14]
Sara Erikson: sexy [0:17]

20.05-21.35 und 1.30-2.55, SRF 1:
Der Kommissar und das Meer: Nachtgespenster (BRD © 2019)
Frida Gustavsson: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:57]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:41] bzw. OO [0:41 0:42]

20.15-22.17, Disney Channel:
Aquamarin - Die vernixte erste Liebe (Aquamarine; USA/AUS 2008)
(mind.)
Arielle Kebbel: sBI [in (mind.) zwei Szenen]
Sara Paxton: OH & ...
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.40, ZDF:
Schatz, nimm Du sie! (BRD 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Carolin Kebekus: sexy [0:00 (0:01)] & OH- [0:45] & sexy (in Handyvideo) [0:46 0:49 (jew. kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:00 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:08] & (zumind. sugger. bzw. kurz) OH(-) [1:08-1:09]
Patricia Meeden: sBH [0:25] & sD [0:42]
[unbekannt]: sPO & sBH [0:46/0:47]

ca. 20.15-22.55 ? und 1.20-3.25 ?, kabel eins:
Speed 2: Cruise Control (USA 1997)
(mind.)
Sandra Bullock: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:11 0:12 0:13] & sNIP [0:24 0:26] & sexy [1:21 1:47? 1:49 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:30] bzw. sD [0:34 0:55]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09] bzw. sexy [1:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:34? 1:37(kurz)]

20.15-21.45 und 1.00-2.30, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und das Lied von TOD und LIEBE (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Kelz: sD [(0:40) 0:41 0:42-0:43 0:44]

22.15-23.40 (auch Mittwoch, 0.30-1.55), WDR:
tatort: SCHWERELOS (BRD © 2015)
Aylin Tezel: sBH [(nur) 1:09(-1:10)]

23.15-0.35, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: ALLIANZ für Knete (DDR © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia [eigtl. Silvia] Mißbach: OO [0:40]

23.30-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Das Gewitter (BRD © 2009)
Bettina Lamprecht: sD [0:05]

23.45-1.35 und 2.50-4.40, SRF zwei:
Cowboys & Aliens (USA 2011)
Olivia Wilde: PO [ca. 1:22 (sehr kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.50-1.30, SRF 1:
Gauguin (Gauguin - Voyage de Tahiti; FRA 2017)
(mind.)
Tuheï Adams: OH [ca. 0:29] & OO (lO) [ca. 0:44] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 0:56] & PO [ca. 1:07] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

0.00-1.35, ATV:
Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult - Die nackte Kanone 33 1/3 {so jedenfalls bei kabel-eins-Version} (Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult; USA 1994)
(mind.)
Anna Nicole Smith: sD [0:15(Foto) (0:16)] & sBA (mit sD) [0:43-0:44] & sD [0:45 (0:47-0:48) 0:50 0:51] & sD & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:52] & sD [0:53 (0:57) 1:04]
Julie Strain: sD (unter sCT) [0:22]
Lorali Hart: sD(-) [0:09]
Pia Zadora: sD(-) bzw. sexy [1:02 1:03-1:04]
Priscilla Presley: sexy (?) [0:23-0:24]
Raquel Welch: sexy (?) [0:56 0:57-0:58 0:59-1:01]
(Wylie Small: ~sD od. OH ? [0:11])
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05]

0.12-0.48, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Die Ex-Files] (New Girl: [3.15] Exes; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sD(-) [(0:04-0:05) 0:17 (0:19)]

0.24-2.15, ORF 1:
Böse Zellen (ÖST/BRD/CH © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marion Mitterhammer: PU {laut Mr. Skin} [0:28 ?] & OH- bzw. OH [1:00-1:01] & sD [1:02 1:16]
Ursula Strauss: OO [0:41-0:42] (& sBH ?)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (lO) [1:44-1:45]
[noch zuzuordnen]: sD [0:17]
(leider wird der Film seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr im dt. Fernsehen gesendet ...)

1.10-3.10, arte:
A Bigger Splash (ITA/FRA 2015)
Dakota Johnson: sCT(-)-BH [...] & sWS ("sCT-Wet-BH") [...] & sCT(-) [...] & PU [ca. 1:07] & OO [ca. 1:19 (kurz)] & sBI & sexy
Lily McMenamy: sBI [ca. 0:28] & sBI (sNIP & mit sD)
Tilda Swinton (50+): OO & PO- [0:00] & OO (rO) [ca. 0:35 (kurz)] & OH+ [...] (& sexy ? [...]) & OO [ca. 1:32] & sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.48-3.16, ORF 2:
Brüder II (ÖST © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Susa Meyer: OO [0:14/0:15] (& sUPS- od. nPU- ? [0:44 (sehr kurz)]) & sBA [1:07] & (sBA &) sPO(-) [1:08] & OH- (recht kurz) & sBH & "sCT-nPU" [1:09]

2.00-3.30, Das Erste
Håkan Nesser's Inspektor Barbarotti: Verachtung - Nach dem Roman von Håkan Nesser "Eine ganz andere Geschichte" (BRD © 2011)
(Henriette Confurius, Judith Hoersch und Suzan Anbeh nix)
[unbekannt ("Anna Palme")]: OH- (als Leiche) [0:08 (0:12)]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Juli 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 13.(/14.) Juli 2022:

7.10-7.30, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Piercing {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Llewellyn Reichman: sNIP [0:09 0:10-0:11 0:12 0:13 0:16?]
(Salka Weber: sexy ? [0:20 0:21 0:22])

7.20-8.10, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur [= CSI: Vegas {laut IMDb}]: Blutrausch (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [3.3] Let the Seller Beware; USA © 2002)
Marg Helgenberger: sD(-) [0:39]
Monique Demers: sBH (als Leiche) [0:02 0:03 0:04] & sBI (mit sD) & (in Video) sPO & OH- (kurz) [0:17] & sPO & (kurz) OH(-) (in Video) [0:23] & NA (auf Foto) & (kurz) PO(-?) [0:26]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH- [0:01 (recht kurz)]

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Guillermo {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Jasmin Shakeri: sD(-) [0:09]
Salka Weber: sexy (?) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Bauerett: sUPS od. sPO- [0:06] & sD (re.) [0:09(recht kurz) 0:12-0:13] & NA [0:20/0:21] & sD [0:21] & sD(-) & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & sBA [0:22] & sD(-) [0:23]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der Chef (BRD © 2000)
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) (re.) [0:29 (recht kurz)]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Stille Nacht ... (BRD © 2002)
Anna Bertheau: sexy [0:08 0:09 0:35]
Claudia Wenzel: sD [0:03 (recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP (li.) [0:04]

9.55-10.40, SRF zwei:
Bianca - Wege zum Glück, Kapitel 96 (BRD(/ÖST?) 2005)
Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen: sBH [0:04-0:07] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten)

9.56-10.15 (auch Donnerstag, 9.15-9.35), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Monster ([scrubs]: [[2.10]] My Monster; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

10.15-10.36 (auch Donnerstag, 9.35-9.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Bettbeziehung ([scrubs]: [[2.11]] My Sex Buddy; USA © 2002)
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00] & sBH [0:03] & OH- [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:10]

11.35-12.30, NITRO:
Matlock: Fataler Flirt [Teil 1] (Matlock: [8.2] The Fatal Seduction, Part 1; USA © 1993)
Jeri Lynn Ryan: sBI [0:08 0:09 0:10 0:11/0:12] & sexy [0:15/0:16(-0:17)] & sBI [0:39-0:41]
Jill Novick: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08 (0:09 0:10) 0:12 0:39 (0:40)]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08 0:09 0:10 0:30 0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34 0:39 0:40]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Einspruch für die Liebe (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Richter: sD [(0:25) 0:50]

13.05-13.55, ATV:
NAVY CIS: L.A.: Die Liste der Spione (NCIS: Los Angeles: [7.11] Cancel Christmas; USA 2015)
Christine [Bently] Quinn: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sexy [0:10 0:11 0:13(Foto) 0:14(Foto) (0:22)]

13.50-15.20, arte:
Die Dame, die im Meer spazierte (La vieille qui marchait dans la mer; FRA(/ITA?) 1991)
Géraldine Danon: OO- (rO-) (gemäß Bild)

ca. 13.50-14.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.05-6.30), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Willkommen zuhause, Jake (TWO and a half MEN: [11.17] Welcome Home, Jake; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & sBH [0:19]
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.?) sD- [0:19]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP- (?) [0:11]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [ca. 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:16f.] 

ca. 14.20-14.50 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.30-6.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: [11.18] West Side Story (USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD [0:10-0:11]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:14]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:03 0:04 (0:08-0:09) (0:12-)0:13(-0:14) (0:19)]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Eine HochzeiT platzt selten allein (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Inka Friedrich: (mind.) OH- [0:02] & sD [0:03(kurz) (1:09)]
Teresa Klamert: sD(-) [0:49]

15.16-16.01, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Gefährliche Nachbarn (BRD © 2009)
Anna Kaminski: sD [0:31]
Diana Staehly: (mind.) sD- [0:00(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) 0:42]
Jutta Schmuttermaier: (mind.) sD- [0:08]

15.20-17.05, arte:
Sieben Tage voller Leidenschaft (7 giorni; CH/ITA(/BRD od. FRA) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alessia Barela: sBH (& sPO-) [0:29-0:31] & sBH & OO [0:35] & OO bzw. PU & PO [0:37-0:38] & OO+ od. PU [0:58] & PU(-) (OO- (lO-) & nPU) [0:59]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.50), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Ausflug ins Paradies (Hawaii Five-0: [6.7] Na Kame Hele; USA 2015)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Grace Park (od. [unbekannt] ?): sBI [0:01 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Sarah Carter: sBI [0:03(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:04 0:05-0:06] & sD [0:07] & sexy [0:08 (0:11)] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:12 0:15 0:21 0:22(kurz) 0:24-0:25 0:27 0:28 0:33 0:34 0:35]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Perfekte {so} Mann (Charmed: [6.12] Prince Charmed; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:08/0:09]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:16 (0:19 0:21)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schlechtes Karma (Charmed: [6.13] Used Karma; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:22] & "sB" [0:23-0:24 0:25] & sD(-) [0:26-0:27] & "sB" [0:27 0:28-0:29 0:32 0:33 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD-

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
SOKO KITZBÜHEL: FAMILIENBANDE (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Andrea L'Arronge: sD(-) (re.) [0:02]
Joana Schümer: PO (& (sehr kurz) OO-- (rO--) ?) [0:02] & PO [0:09]

19.15-19.40, Comedy Central:
Malcolm mittendrin: Malcolm, der Held (Malcolm in the Middle [1.1 Pilot]; USA © 2000)
Jane Kaczmarek: (mind.) OH- [0:10 0:11] & OH(-) bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:12-0:13]

20.15-21.55, arte:
La belle saison - Eine Sommerliebe [= Summertime {laut IMDb}] (La belle saison; FRA/BEL 2015)
Cécile De France: PU (& PO) bzw. OO [in mehreren Szenen] & sexy (Unterhose)
Izïa Higelin: PU (& PO) bzw. OO [in mehreren Szenen] & sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Nacktszenen (mind.) ca. 0:08 0:36 0:38 0:49 1:07 1:11 1:13 1:28 (laut Mr. Skin))

20.15-22.25 und 0.50-2.45, NITRO:
Chappie (Südafr./USA 2015)
Yo-Landi Vi$$er [= Yo-Landi Visser = Anri du Toit]: sexy (u.a. Unterhose) (& sPO- ?)
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Fernsehbildsch.)
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung[en])

ca. 20.15-22.55 ? und 1.55-4.05 ?, kabel eins:
American Sniper (USA 2014)
(mind.)
Sienna Miller: sBH [ca. 0:20] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.05-0.30, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Todestoast (TWO and a half MEN: [2.19] A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise; USA 2005)
Jeri Ryan: sD [0:17-0:19]

20.15-21.10, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters[: Schlafwandeln] (ÖST © 2018)
Cornelia Ivancan: (sNIP- ? (li.) [0:00] &) (mind.) sD- [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sNIP [(0:07 0:32) 0:33]

21.10-22.15, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters[: Absturz] (ÖST © 2018)
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (von li. Seite) [0:18]

ca. 21.40-22.05 und 1.10-1.35, PRO 7 MAXX:
The Mick[: Der Saft] (The Mick: [2.15] The Juice; USA © 2018)
Sofia Black-D′Elia: sexy [(0:06-0:07) 0:16(kurz)]
Sophia Ali: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:01-0:02]

22.00-0.15, Tele 5:
Düstere Legenden 2 [= Düstere Legenden 2 - Final Cut - {vox-Version}] (Urban Legends: Final Cut; USA(/CAN?) 2000)
Eva Mendes: sexy od. sNIP- (bzw. sCT- ?) [0:41 0:57]
Jennifer Morrison: sexy [0:18] & (sexy bzw.) OH [(1:09-)1:10]
Jessica Cauffiel: sD(-) od. sD [0:02 (kurz)] & sexy [0:03] & sD [0:04 (kurz)]

ca. 22.05-22.55 ? und 23.55-0.45 ?, sixx:
The Bold Type - Der Weg nach oben[: Aus der Reihe tanzen] (The Bold Type: [3.10] Breaking Through the Noise; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Aisha Dee: sBH [0:08(-)0:09]
Nikohl Boosheri: sBH [0:08] & sD(-) [0:36(recht kurz) 0:38]
Shyrley Rodriguez: sexy [0:07 (recht kurz)]

22.10-23.40, mdr:
tatort: LEVEL X (BRD © 2017)
Caroline Hartig: (unscharf u. etw. entfernt) sBH(-) [1:11 (kurz)]

22.15-0.35 und 2.10-3.55, ATV II:
Die Stunde der Patrioten {oder (wie bei kabel-eins- und ZDF-Version): Patriot Games} (Patriot Games; USA 1992)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Polly Walker: sBH [(0:17-)0:18]

23.20-0.05 und 2.50-3.35, hr
Beforeigners: Die Täuschung (Beforeigners [Episode 2.2]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: PO [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: sexy [0:02] & sPO- bzw. sexy [0:03-0:04] (& sexy ? [0:35 (recht kurz)])

23.25-0.59, ORF 1:
6 Tage - 7 Nächte {wenn wie vox- und ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version): Sechs Tage - Sieben Nächte} (Six Days Seven Nights = 6 Days 7 Nights; USA 1998)
Anne Heche: sNIP [0:04-0:05 0:06 0:16] & sD(-) [0:30 (kurz)] & sNIP bzw. sWS (sNIP bzw. sCT-) [0:32-0:33 0:34-0:38] & OH(-) [0:38] & sNIP [0:39 0:41] & sexy (Bik.-Obertl. unter sWS) [0:55 0:56 0:57] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01 (1:02) 1:03 1:08-1:10 1:12-1:15 1:16 (1:17 1:18 1:19 1:21) 1:22] & sNIP [1:24]
Jacqueline Obradors: sD [0:07 (0:08)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:15 0:16] & "sB" [0:21 0:23 (0:26)] & sD [0:32 (0:33)] & sBH (& sPO) bzw. OH [1:03-1:04]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:02]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:13]
(oder (wie bei kabel-eins-Version) infolge gut 20 Sekunden kürzeren Vorspanns bei den Zeitangaben teilw. -1)

0.25-2.20, BR:
Der Stand der Dinge {oder (wie bei arte-Version): The State of Things} (The State of Things; BRD/... 1982)
Isabelle Weingarten: OO [0:41-0:42]
Rebecca Pauly: OO [0:39 0:43-0:44]

0.25-0.50, Comedy Central:
modern family: Begegnung mit der Vergangenheit (modern family: [10.12] Blasts from the Past; USA © 2019)
Cassidy Gatlin: sD(-) od. sD (in Video) [0:11]
Rachel Bay Jones: sD [0:12]
Sarah Hyland: sD [0:12 (recht kurz)]

0.40-2.05 und 3.35-5.10, SRF zwei:
Intolerable Cruelty - Ein (un)möglicher Härtefall (Intolerable Cruelty; USA 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erste Filmhälfte):}
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sD(-) [(0:16-)0:17] & sD (re.) [0:21 0:22]
Mia Cottet: sBH (mit sD) [0:15 (0:16)]

2.05-3.35, Tele 5:
Maggies Plan (Maggie's Plan; USA 2015)
Greta Gerwig: OO (rO) [ca. 0:29] & sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) (gemäß Bildern (nur OO) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.20-4.10, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: FREIBAD (BRD © 2019)
Charlotte Krause: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:01 0:10 0:30 0:31 0:39 0:45 0:46]
Wanda Perdelwitz: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08/0:09 0:10 0:12-0:13 0:15 0:16 0:17 0:19 0:20 (0:28) 0:29/0:30 0:33(-)0:34 0:35 0:38 (0:39) 0:40]
Yohanna Schwertfeger: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:01 0:02 (jew. Bik.-Obertl.) 0:18-0:19] & sBI (mit sD) & sPO- [0:20 0:21] & sBI [0:28 0:29 0:30] & sBI (& sPO-) [0:32/0:33] & sBI [0:34 0:35 0:38 0:41(Handybild) 0:46(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH [0:16] & OH(-) & sPO- [0:17] bzw. sBI & (mind.) sPO- [0:30 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

ca. 4.10-4.50 ?, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Vendetta (Hawaii Five-0: [2.23] Ua Hala; USA 2012)
Grace Park: sBI [0:00 0:03(= Vorsp.; 2x kurz)]
Taylor Cole: sBH [0:25/0:26]

5.25-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Bussi für den Mörder (BRD 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:03]
Feo Aladag: (mind.) sD- [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Inka Calvi: (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:01/)0:02] & sexy (?) [0:10 (0:11 0:12[kurz])] & OO (in Video) [0:20 (jew. Standbild: ) 0:21 0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:22]

[Wegen zeitraubender Softwareprobleme verzögert sich die Fertigstellung des morgigen Frühprogramms.]


----------



## Anonymos (13 Juli 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 14.(/15.) Juli 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.20-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Endspiel (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]

7.10-7.30, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Bild - Text - Schere {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Llewellyn Reichman: sNIP [(0:14) 0:17]
Salka Weber: sUPS(-?) [0:17]

7.30-7.55, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Zungenkuss nach dem Kotzen {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Jasmin Shakeri: sPO [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:01] & sD (re.) [0:02] & sPO(-) [0:12 0:13]
Llewellyn Reichman: OH- & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.; sNIP) [0:17] & sBI (z.T. sNIP bzw. mit sD) (& sPO) [0:18-0:21] & sNIP [0:21 (0:22)]
Sarah Bauerett: sexy [0:11 0:12 (jew. recht kurz)]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zerreißprobe (BRD © 2000)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) [0:37(/0:38) 0:39]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Gefährliches Geheimnis (BRD © 2002)
Maren Gilzer: sD [0:10-0:11]

9.55-10.45, NITRO:
Matlock: Fataler Flirt, Teil 2 (Matlock: [8.3] The Fatal Seduction, Part 2; USA © 1993)
Jeri Lynn Ryan: sexy [0:11-0:12 0:18-0:19 0:33-0:34]
Jill Novick: sBI [0:11-0:12 0:13 0:17 0:18-0:20] & sexy [0:33-0:34]
Joyce [Leigh] Bowden: sexy [0:14]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10 0:11 0:18 0:19-0:20]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:33(-)0:34(-0:35)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:33 0:34]

9.55-10.16 (auch Freitag, 9.20-9.40), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue alte Freundin ([scrubs]: [[2.12]] My New Old Friend; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: (sexy (?) bzw.) sD [(0:00/)0:01]

10.16-10.36 (auch Freitag, 9.40-10.00), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Theorie ([scrubs]: [[2.13]] My Philosophy; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:07]

ca. 12.00-12.55 ?, kabel eins:
Castle: Mörderische Seifenoper (Castle: [3.18] One Life to Lose; USA 2011)
Rebecca Budig: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD(-) [0:35]
Tamala Jones: sD(-) [0:03]

12.40-13.30, hr:
W A P O BODENSEE: Blutsbrüder (BRD © 2018)
Fiona Coors: sD(-) [0:33]
Sofie Eifertinger: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:04-0:06]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.05-6.30), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Darf ich aus Ihrem Schlauch trinken? (TWO and a half MEN: [11.19] Lan mao shi zai wuding shang; USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01-0:02] & sD [(0:19/)0:20]
Mila Kunis: sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:17]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.30-6.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Therapie am Ozean (TWO and a half MEN: [11.20] Lotta Delis in Little Armenia; USA 2014)
Jamie Luner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08]

14.25-15.15 und 0.30-1.20, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Sport ist Mord (BRD © 2011)
Rike Schmid: sexy [0:35 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00 und 23.35-1.05, hr & 14.30-16.00, rbb:
Ein Luftikus zum Verlieben (BRD © 2005)
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) (li) [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

15.10-16.00 (auch Freitag, 8.20-9.10) SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Menschliche Makel (BRD © 2020)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Camilla Renschke: sexy [0:08]
Katharina Nesytowa: OH [0:01]

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.55-7.20), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Reife Leistung, Playboy! (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.19] The Indecision Amalgamation; USA 2014)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]

16.25-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-13.00), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Räuber und Gendarm (Hawaii Five-0: [6.8] Piko Pau 'iole; USA 2015)
Grace Park (od. [unbekannt] ?): sBI [0:04 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Natalie Daniels: sD [0:08] & sBH (mit sD) [0:08-0:09 (0:35)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Bezaubernde Phoebe (Charmed: [6.15] I Dream of Phoebe; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:02 0:07 0:09 0:13] & sexy [0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18] & sD(-) [0:22] & sexy [0:23 0:24-0:25] & sD(-) bzw. sexy [0:28-0:30] & sexy [0:31]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:11]
Saba Homayoon: sexy [(0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 (0:12/)0:13 0:14]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Schicksalhafte Wünsche (Ghost Whisperer: [4.9] Pieces of You; USA 2008)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sBH od. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:01]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich bin wie Reizhusten (TWO and a half MEN: [10.1] I Changed My Mind About the Milk; USA 2012)
Brit Morgan: sD [0:15 (0:16) 0:17-0:18]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Die letzte Instanz - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2014)
Katharina Müller-Elmau: OH+ [0:49-0:50]
Stefanie Stappenbeck: OH- (RÜ von re. Seite) [0:45 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-22.00, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Skandal! Hochzeitsnacht zu dritt (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: sD [(0:01 0:03) 0:04 0:07-0:09 (0:10-)0:11 0:12 0:13 (0:14-0:15 0:16 0:17 0:50) 1:13(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Osswald: sBH [0:48 (0:49)]
Maria Ehrich: sexy [0:02]
Nora Tschirner: sBH [1:04 (1:05)] & sexy (Slip) [1:17 (1:18)]
Ursela Monn (50+): (mind.) sD- [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.)

20.15-22.35 (auch Freitag, 22.05-0.20), VOX:
Pitch Perfect 2 (USA 2015)
(mind.)
Alexis Knapp: sD [ca. 0:38]
Birgitte Hjort Sørensen: sexy [ca. 0:40]
Rebel Wilson (od. Bodydouble): (s?)PO- [ca. 0:03]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.50 und 0.50-2.50, ATV II:
Liebe zwischen den Meeren {oder (laut Sender): The Light Between Oceans - Liebe zwischen den Meeren} (The Light Between Oceans; NZL/GB/USA/IND 2016)
Alicia Vikander: OH [ca. 0:25] & NA ? [ca. 0:39] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-22.30 / 22.30-22.50, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Annerose, ich will! / Schlesiches Himmelreich (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
(in beiden Folgen sonst nix)

22.10-23.10, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Der Sinn des Lebens] (Desperate Housewives: [7.16] Searching; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: (mind.) sD- [0:16 0:17] & sD [0:22-0:24 0:26-0:28]
Teri Hatcher: sD(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:24 (sehr kurz)] & sD od. sD(-) [0:28]
Vanessa Williams: (mind.) sD- [0:36]

22.25-23.55, 3sat:
Inspektor Jury: Mord im Nebel - Nach dem Roman „Inspektor Jury Lichtet {so} den Nebel“ von Martha Grimes (BRD/ÖST(/IRL) © 2015)
Olga von Luckwald: sD [(nur) 1:27]

22.35-0.50, VOX:
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Die Wiege des Lebens (Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life; USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: sBI [0:03f.] & sD [1:09f.] & {jeweils gemäß Bildern} sNIP & sexy

22.35-23.20, arte:
KU_'_DAMM 63, _TEIL 5_ [der sechsteiligen Fassung] (BRD © 2021)
Emilia Schüle: sPO- (li.) & sD(-) (re.) [0:21]
Maria Ehrich: sexy (?) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

22.50-23.40, NDR:
Morden im Norden: Im Netz (BRD © 2016)
Marie Bendig: (sexy ? [0:00/0:01] &) (wahrsch. jew. Bodydouble) sPO- bzw. sexy bzw. sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH(-) (auf Fotos) [0:18/0:19] & OH bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [0:24] & OH (auf Foto) [0:26] & sBH bzw. sPO- bzw. OH (auf Fotos) [0:30] & sexy (auf Foto) [0:34]

22.50-23.20, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Win-Win für Papi (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Caroline Maria Frier: sD(-) [0:14] & (mind.) sD- [0:16] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:17-0:18 0:19]

23.00-0.30, WDR:
Gloria - Das Leben wartet nicht (Gloria Bell; USA/Chile 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julianne Moore (50+): sBH [0:02] & OO [(0:14-0:15) 0:29] & OO+ [0:34] & OO [1:21] & sBH (re. Hälfte; im Spiegel) [1:24 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:17]

23.00-1.05, zdf_neo:
Besser Geht's Nicht {so} (As Good as It Gets; USA © 1997)
Helen Hunt: sWS (mind. sCT-) [1:01] & (OO- (rO-) ? &) (mind.) PO- [1:42 (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:44] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:45] & (mind.) sD-

23.10-0.05, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Alles ist anders, nichts hat sich geändert {oder: verändert}] (Desperate Housewives: [7.17] Everything's Different, Nothing's Changed; USA 2011)
Felicity Huffman: sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:21 0:22]
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:07-0:09]

23.27-1.14, ORF 1:
Bleed for This {laut Sender; oder: Bleed for This - König der Schmerzen} (Bleed for This; USA 2016)
Christine Evangelista: sBH [ca. 0:02] & OO [ca. 0:06]
Noelle Trudeau: OO & sPO [ca. 0:40] & OO [ca. 0:57]
Tina Casciani: sexy ? [ca. 0:55]
[... Unbekannte (darunter Jessica Rockwood ?)]: OO [ca. 0:40 u./od. 0:57]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern (außer T. C.) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.40, Tele 5:
Born to Raise Hell (USA 2010)
Alexandra Coman: sBH [ca. 0:17 0:40]
Irina Antonie: OO [ca. 0:43f.]
Madalina Mariescu: OO & sPO [ca. 0:10]
Oana Jidoveanu: sBH [ca. 0:17] & sD & sUPS [ca. 0:40]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.25, 3sat:
Der Tote im Spreewald (BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Ratte-Polle: (sD- [0:18] &) sNIP (li.) (& sD-) [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (& (kurz) sD(-) [re.]) [0:19/0:20]
Nadja Uhl: sexy bzw. sNIP [0:22-0:23] & (mind.) sD- [0:24] (& sexy ? [0:41])

0.00-2.00 (auch Freitag, 1.00-2.40), PULS 4:
Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel (Paranoia; USA/FRA/IND 2013)
Amber Heard: OH [ca. 0:47] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.04-1.32, ORF 2:
Paradies in den Bergen (ÖST/BRD © 2004)
Ursula Buschhorn: sexy [0:44] & OH(-) od. sD(-) (li.) [0:46] & sD (re.) [1:03 1:04]

0.05-1.02, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Momente im Wald] (Desperate Housewives: [7.18] Moments in the Woods; USA 2011)
Felicity Huffman: sD(-) [(0:21) 0:26(-)0:27]
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) [(0:13-)0:15]

0.40-2.13, Das Erste:
BEGIERDE - Mord im Zeichen des Zen (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Scheuritzel: sD (li.) [0:42]
Melika Foroutan: OH- [(0:21/)0:22] & sBH [0:22] & sNIP [0:45] & NA (bzw. OH-) [0:46(/0:47)] & (mind.) OH- [0:48]

2.35-3.20, rbb:
Beforeigners: Die Ripper-Theorie (Beforeigners [Episode 2.1]; NOR © 2021)
Dagny Backer Johnsen {laut Mr. Skin}: PU [0:18(-)0:19] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} nPU bzw. OO (auf Fotos) [ca. 0:31] & OO+ od. PU [0:40] (jew. als Leiche)
Krista Kosonen: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:04 0:05] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:15]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (als Leiche) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: nPU (auf Fotos) [0:32]

3.20-4.05, rbb:
Beforeigners: Die Täuschung (Beforeigners [Episode 2.2]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: PO [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: sexy [0:02] & sPO- bzw. sexy [0:03-0:04] (& sexy ? [0:35 (recht kurz)])

4.30-5.55, ATV II:
Zum Teufel mit der Wahrheit! (BRD/Südafr. © 2015)
Ashleigh van der Hoven: sBI [(0:58/)0:59]
Bettina Zimmermann: sexy [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & sPO- [0:08 (recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:25]) & OH+ (OO- (lO-) ?) [0:27 (recht kurz)]
Kristin Graf: sD(-) od. sD [0:09 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:10] & sD [0:11]
Luise Befort: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Roeline Daneel: sD [1:22/1:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA [0:00] bzw. sBH [(1:09/1:10) 1:11(recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (14 Juli 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 15.(/16.) Juli 2022:

6.15-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zigeunerjunge (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21 (0:33 0:34)]

7.15-7.40, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Stein {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Barbara Philipp: sD [0:13 0:14 0:15(-)0:16]
Jasmin Shakeri: OO(-) (lO- & rO[-]) [0:09]
Llewellyn Reichman: sD (re.) [0:01] & sexy (?) [0:08 (recht kurz)]
Salka Weber: sexy [0:10] & sPO(-) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

7.40-8.00, zdf_neo:
Deadlines[: Schmetterlingstage {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Llewellyn Reichman: sNIP [0:13 (0:15 [kurz]) 0:16] & sBH [0:21]
Salka Weber: sUPS- (?) [0:07]
Sarah Bauerett: sBH [0:05 0:09] & sD(-) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sD (li.) [0:19]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Stunden der Angst (BRD © 2000)
Jutta Kammann (50+): sNIP (re.) [0:18]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Allein gegen alle (BRD © 2003)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:06] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.?) sD- [0:24]
(in der Folge danach nix)

ca. 12.20-12.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Verzicht ([scrubs]: [[3.9]] My Dirty Secret; USA © 2003)
Carrie Stroup: sBH (re. mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

12.30-13.58 und 5.35-7.05, mdr:
Unter weißen Segeln: Odyssee der Herzen (BRD © 2005)
Annett Renneberg: sNIP [0:05 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:19] & sBI [0:51 0:53-0:54] & sexy [(1:09-1:10) 1:15]
Katja Giammona: sBA(-) [(0:51) 0:53 (0:56 0:59 1:01/1:02)]
Loretta Stern: sBI [0:51 0:53 0:56]
Michaela May: sNIP [0:46-0:48]
Renan Demirkan: (s)BA- [0:51 0:53 0:54]

12.45-13.35 und 15.40-16.35, zdf_neo:
Death in Paradise: Der letzte Besuch (Death in Paradise / Meurtres au paradis: [5.5] Lost Identity; GB/FRA/USA 2016)
Susie Amy: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

ca. 12.45-13.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Regeln ([scrubs]: [[3.10]] My Rule of Thumb; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:18] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14]

12.50-13.40, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich - Akte Ex: Waschen-Schleudern-Morden {so} (BRD © 2013)
Lucie Heinze: sD [0:01]
Sarah Alles: (mind.) sD- [0:11 0:12 (0:22/)0:23] & sD(-) od. sD [0:29 0:30] & sD(-) [0:33 (0:34) (jew. recht kurz)]
Suzan Anbeh: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:44 0:45 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]

ca. 13.15-13.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein sauberer Abgang ([scrubs]: [[3.11]] My Clean Break; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:17]

13.30-14.15, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ganze Kerle (BRD © 2007)
Paula Schramm: sD [0:02-0:03 0:04 0:08]

13.50-15.35, arte:
Magic Mike (USA 2012)
(mind.)
Cody Horn: sBI [ca. 0:51 0:54]
Mircea Monroe: OO [ca. 1:08]
Olivia Munn: OO [ca. 0:01] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:51] & sBH ? [ca. 1:01]
Riley Keough: sBH [(mind.) ca. 1:08] & OO [ca. 1:26(rO) 1:28]
[unbekannt]: PO (li. Hälfte) [(vermutl.) ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 14.10-14.40 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.25-7.50), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mit Waldi in die Zukunft (TWO and a half MEN: [11.22] Oh WALD-E, Good Times Ahead; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:18]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:15 ca.0:16]

15.35-16.00 (auch Samstag, 15.20-15.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Nicht-Vatertag {oder eher (wie zu hören): Der Kein-Vater-Tag}] (how i met your mother: [4.7] Not a Father's Day; USA 2008)
Alyson Hannigan: sD [0:12 (0:13 0:15)]

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Reiterhof Wildenstein: Neuanfang (BRD © 2020)
Klara Deutschmann: (zumind. sugger.) NA(-?) [0:07]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Piper Und {so} Leo (Charmed: [6.16] The Courtship of Wyatt's Father; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:11]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:01 (0:21) 0:26 0:27 0:28]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klassentreffen (Charmed: [6.17] Hyde School Reunion; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:02/0:03] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD & sNIP [0:06-0:08 0:09 0:10] & sBH (re. Hälfte; unter sCT ?) [0:11 (kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:12] & sD [0:13 (0:14)] & sD(-) (bei (teilw. nur etw.) sBH od. "sB" unter sCT) [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18 0:31] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:31] & (viel) sD [0:31/0:32] & sD & sNIP [0:34(-)0:35 0:36 (0:37/0:38)]
Holly Marie Combs: "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Lesli Margherita: (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:00? 0:01? 0:02] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.30-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauer-Dreier (TWO and a half MEN: [10.3] Four Balls, Two Bats and One Mitt; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14]

19.05-19.30 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein hübsches Kind (TWO and a half MEN: [10.4] You Do Know What the Lollipop Is For; USA 2012)
Miley Cyrus: sD(-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:03-0:05] & sD [0:07-0:09] & sexy [0:11(-)0:12]

19.55-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.55-19.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Frettchen, fass! (TWO and a half MEN: [10.6] Ferrets, Attack!; USA 2012)
Melanie Lynskey: sD [0:01-0:04]

20.15-22.00, zdf_neo:
Chuck & Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme (I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry; USA 2007)
(mind.)
Candace Kita: sBH [0:19]
Chandra West: sD [0:18/0:19] {kein sBH}
Jamie Chung: sBH [0:19]
Jessica Biel: sD [0:48-0:50 0:51 0:52 0:53-0:54] & (sPO(-) &) sBH (mit sD) [1:00-1:02]
Jessie O'Donohue: sD [0:01-0:02]
Jina Song: sBH [0:19]
Lena Yada: sBH [0:19]
Mary Pat Gleason: sD(-) [0:40 (recht kurz)]
Michele Karmin {laut IMDb}: sD [0:23]
Rebecca O'Donohue [= Becky O'Donohue]: sD [0:01-0:02]
Tila 'Tequila' Nguyen: sBH [0:19]

20.15-22.00 und 2.00-3.30, RTL ZWEI:
Dracula Untold (USA/GB/IRL 2014)
Sarah Gadon: sD [ca. 0:08] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.00, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Die Glücksbreze (BRD © 2019)
Ursula Gottwald (50+): (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:25 0:26 (jew. kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:30] 

20.15-22.05, ATV:
Verrückt nach Fixi (BRD 2016)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende und vermutl. nicht ganz vollständige Daten aus erster Durchsicht:}
Lisa Tomaschewsky: sexy [(0:18) 0:19] & sD [0:20 (0:21 0:22?)] & OH(-) (re.) [0:22] & OH & sBH (mit sD) [0:24] & sD(-) [0:24/0:25] & ~sBH (mit sD) [0:25/0:26] & (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sD [0:29(recht kurz) 0:30 0:31 (0:34)] & OH [0:39] & ~sBH (mit sD) & (kurz) sPO- [0:40] & sD [0:41 (0:42) 0:43 0:45-0:46 0:47 0:48 (0:49)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:50] & sD [0:51 0:52 (0:55)] & OH- (?) [0:56] & sBH (mit sD) [1:03] & OH- [1:05]
Ruby O. Fee: (mind.) sD- [0:25-0:26] & sD(-) od. sD [1:02] & sexy [1:03 1:04]
Suzanne Landsfried: sD [0:02]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:14]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14] & (mind.) sPO- [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & {andere?} (mind.) sPO- [1:07]

21.45-23.35 und 1.05-2.50, one:
Blueprint (BRD 2003)
Franka Potente: OO (rO) [1:11 (kurz)]

22.05-23.55, ATV:
American Pie (USA 1999)
{Daten der kabel-eins-Version:}
(Mena Suvari: OH- ? [1:23])
Shannon Elizabeth: (sBH (mit sD) bzw.) OO [0:42-0:44] & OO [0:45 0:46] & OH (re.) [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:48] & OO- (lO-) [0:49] & OH+ [0:50]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:12 0:16 (1:00 1:05)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:06] & sD(-) [(1:08) 1:11 (1:14)] & OH(-) (?) [1:10 1:22] & sexy

22.25-0.10, 3sat:
Public Enemy No. 1: Mordinstinkt (L'instinct de mort / Nemico pubblico n. 1 - L'istinto di morte; FRA/CAN/ITA 2008)
Christine Beaulieu: OH(-)
Florence Thomassin: sD(-) [ca. 0:12] & PO & OO [ca. 0:20]
[unbekannt]: OH
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.45-1.00 (auch Samstag, 2.50-4.40), PULS 4:
Cowboys & Aliens (USA 2011)
Olivia Wilde: PO [ca. 1:22 (sehr kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.20-23.40, RTL UP:
Nikola: die camper {so} (BRD o.J. [2004])
Julia Beerhold: sBH [0:00]

23.35-1.05, one:
_Mein Sohn_ HELEN (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Kyra [Sophia] Kahre: OO bzw. (relativ kurz) PU [0:08(-)0:09] & (mind.) OH- [0:10] & (sexy bzw.) sBH (mit sD) [(1:22-)1:23]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy [0:41]

23.55-1.50, ATV:
Wild Wild West (USA 1999)
Bai Ling [= Ling Bai]: sD [0:28/0:29] & sD & sPO [0:34]
Debra Christofferson: sD [0:35 (0:37 0:38 0:39)]
Garcelle Beauvais: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:03] & OH(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & PO- [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Musetta Vander: sD [(0:54 0:56) 1:01]
Salma Hayek: sD [0:36 (0:37 0:39) 0:48 (0:48/0:49) 0:49-0:50] & PO(-) [0:52]
Sofia Eng: sD [0:13 0:29]
(sowie weitere (noch zuzuordnende) sD-Szenen)

0.00-0.25 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Laudatio (BRD 2011)
Heike Trinker: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]
(wie so oft bei diesem unfähigen Sender fehlen etliche Stunden in der Programmübersicht ...)

0.00-1.55, SRF 1:
Die Körperfresser kommen (Invasion of the Body Snatchers; USA © 1978)
Brooke Adams: OH+ [0:48 (0:49)] & OO [1:40] & PU [1:44]

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
Nikola: haben wir oder haben wir nicht?! (BRD o.J. [2004]
Mariele Millowitsch: OH- [0:02 (recht kurz)]

0.25-0.50 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Das Gewitter (BRD 2009 od. 2011)
Bettina Lamprecht: sD [0:05]

0.26-1.54 (auch Samstag, 2.25-3.53), ORF 1:
Happy Deathday (Happy Death Day; USA 2017)
Jessica Rothe: sBH [ca. 0:01] & NA+ od. PO-- [ca. 0:43]
Rachel Matthews: sexy (Sport-BH) [ca. 0:04]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.35-2.10, BR:
The Iceman (USA 2012)
(mind.)
Ashlynn Ross: OH(-) [ca. 0:36]
Winona Ryder: sD+ (li. Oops- ?) [ca. 0:29]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.35-1.00, RTL UP:
alles atze: Der Lehrer (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:22 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ bzw. ... (jew. auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:07] bzw. sD(-) (li.) [0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

1.00-1.20, RTL UP:
alles atze: Das Juwel (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Gabriele Weinspach: sD(-) [0:06]
Heike Kloss: sexy [0:08 0:09 0:10-0:12]
Ninon Held: sD [(0:02(kurz) 0:09) (0:10-)0:11]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [innerh. Vorsp.]

1.20-1.45, RTL UP:
alles atze: Die Kette (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: (mind.) sD- [0:17 (0:19)]
Ninon Held: sD [0:21-0:22]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

1.50-3.20, mdr:
Einspruch für die Liebe (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Richter: sD [(0:25) 0:50]

1.50-3.15 und 3.15-4.40, ATV:
Shootout - Keine Gnade (Bullet to the Head; USA 2012)
Sarah Shahi: sNIP [0:24 0:25 (0:26)] & NA+ od. OH+ [0:54] & PO (recht kurz) & OO (sehr kurz) [0:55]
Weronika Rosati: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:03] & OH+ [0:04] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & OH+ od. NA+ [0:07] & PO (& OO- (lO-) ?) [0:12]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:08]
[... Unbekannte]: PU od. OO(+) bzw. OO bzw. PO bzw. sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sD(-?) (bzw. ... ?) [0:41-0:45]

ca. 2.55-3.15 und 5.05-5.35, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Nacht (BRD 2003)
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) od. sD [0:13]

ca. 3.00-4.25, PRO 7:
Jackie Chan's First Strike {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut PRO 7): First Strike - Jackie Chans Erstschlag} (Ging chat goo si 4: Ji gaan daan yam mo = Jing cha gu shi 4: Zhi jian dan ren wu = Police Story 4: First Strike (= Jackie Chan's First Strike); Hongkong 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Chen Chun Wu [= Annie Wu]: sBI [0:26 0:27/0:28]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:27]

3.05-4.35, one:
Sugarlove (BRD © 2021)
Barbara Auer (60+): OO [0:03-0:04 0:05]
Cosima Henman: (sNIP ? (re.) (auf Foto) [0:14] &) OO [0:25 0:26 0:27(recht kurz)] & sexy [0:31] & sNIP(-?) [0:32 (recht kurz)] & OO+ (& (recht kurz) PO) [0:32(-)0:33] & OO [0:34] & sexy [0:36 0:39 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:49 0:55?(recht kurz)] & OO (auf Handybild) [0:58] & sD(-) od. sD [0:59 (sehr kurz)] & OO (auf Handybild) [1:05 (recht kurz)] & OO & (recht kurz) sPO (li. Hälfte) [1:13] & OH+ [1:14] & OO(-?) (rO[-?]) [1:15 (sehr kurz)] & OO [1:16 1:17-1:18 1:19] (& OH- ? [1:20/1:21]) & OO (auf Handybild) [1:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (auf Foto) [0:13 0:14] bzw. sexy (auf Foto) [0:14] bzw. sexy od. ... (auf Foto) [0:14 1:16]

3.37-5.09, ORF 1:
DUFF - Hast Du keine, bist Du eine! (The DUFF; USA 2015)
Mae Whitman: (mind.) sD- & sexy (gemäß Bild)

ca. 3.40-4.00, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Guten Morgen (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: (s)BA (?) [0:09/0:10]
Shirin Soraya: sexy (?) [0:04] & sBI [0:09/0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]

ca. 4.30-5.05 ?, kabel eins:
Bosch[: Schwarzes Echo] (Bosch: [1.2] Chapter Two: Lost Light; USA © 2015)
Annie Wersching: sD (li.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & OH(+?) & PO (bzw. OH[-]) [0:26(-0:27)]

[Fortsetzung erst im Laufe der Nacht oder morgen früh zeitlich möglich]


----------



## Anonymos (16 Juli 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 16.(/17.) Juli 2022:

9.10-10.05, mdr:
Barfuß ins Bett, 12. Folge (DDR © 1990)
Gerit Kling: sBI(-) [0:18] & sBI- [0:19] & sexy [0:22] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:24-0:25] & sNIP- (re.) [0:31(recht kurz) 0:33]
Jeanine [eigtl. Jeannette] Arndt: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Susann Upplegger [eigtl. Uplegger]: sBA [0:18 0:19] & sexy [0:22]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:18]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Bahrain (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. [mit sD]) & sNIP(-?) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

9.50-10.15, Comedy Central:
Malcolm mittendrin: Malcolm, der Held (Malcolm in the Middle [1.1 Pilot]; USA © 2000)
Jane Kaczmarek: (mind.) OH- [0:10 0:11] & OH(-) bzw. (mind.) OH- [0:12-0:13]

10.15-11.45, WDR:
Zimmer mit Stall: Ab in die Berge (BRD © 2018)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD(-) od. sD [0:21] & OH(-) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & sUPS- [0:42 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:43]
Alina Abgarjan: sexy (?) [0:27 (0:37)]

11.30-13.00, 3sat:
Ein Hund kam in die Küche (ÖST(/BRD) © 2001)
Andrea Eckert: PO [0:06] & PO & PU [0:07] & sNIP [0:08-0:09] & PO (kurz) & OO+ [0:21] & PO & PU [0:31] & OH(-) [1:01] & PO- & OO+ [1:04]
Nicole Marischka: PO & NA+ [0:31] & NA+ [0:32] & sWS (li. sNIP[-?]) [0:33] & OO (lO) [1:07] & OH- [1:08-1:09]

11.45-13.15 und 2.25-3.55, WDR:
Der Ranger - Paradies Heimat: Vaterliebe (BRD © 2018)
Liza Tzschirner: (sNIP ? [(0:21/)0:22] &) OH(-?) (re.) [0:45 (2x recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:46])

12.00-13.30 und 0.55-2.25, BR:
Meine Tochter und der Millionär (BRD © 2009)
Anja Knauer: sexy [?] (tls. rückenfrei) [0:11 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:19 0:21 0:23 0:24 0:30] & sBI (mit sD) [0:57-0:58] & sD [1:24 1:25]
Ulrike Grote: sD [(0:42 0:43[kurz]) 1:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA (von hint.) [0:06] bzw. sD (re.) [0:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:06]

12.15-13.40, ZDF:
Butter bei die Fische (BRD © 2009)
Elena Uhlig: sD [0:49]
Ulrike Kriener (50+): sD [(1:18/)1:19]

13.00-14.30 und 3.30-5.03, Das Erste:
Besser spät als nie (BRD © 2015)
Nele Mueller-Stöfen: (s)BA- [0:00-0:01] & sD (li.) [0:03] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:52 (recht kurz)] & (s)BA- (auf Foto(s)) [0:57 0:58]

ca. 13.20-14.20 ?, kabel eins:
Castle: Mörderische Seifenoper (Castle: [3.18] One Life to Lose; USA 2011)
Rebecca Budig: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD(-) [0:35]
Tamala Jones: sD(-) od. sD [0:03]

ca. 15.50-16.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mütter an der Kletterwand (TWO and a half MEN: [12.9] Bouncy, Bouncy, Bouncy, Lyndsey; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:15/0:16]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD [0:17-0:19]
[einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 (0:12-)0:13 0:14]

18.35-20.15 und 23.15-0.50 (auch Sonntag, 5.55-7.30), one:
Monsieur Pierre GEHT ONLINE [= Flora 63 {laut IMDb}] (un profil pour deux; FRA/BRD/BEL © 2017)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Fanny Valette: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:28]
Stéphanie Crayencour: sBH [0:21] & sexy [0:22 0:23(kurz)] & OO [0:51] & sD (li.) [0:54/0:55]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (auf Foto bzw. Werbeplakat) [0:59 1:05 1:16]

19.20-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 17.30-18.00), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Menschenflüsterin (TWO and a half MEN: [10.7] Avoid the Chinese Mustard; USA 2012)
Miley Cyrus: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:11] & sD [0:15 0:16-0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

19.25-20.15 und 23.55-0.50, ATV II:
Lucifer[: Versteckte Gefahren] (Lucifer: [2.1] Everything's Coming Up Lucifer; USA 2016)
(mind.)
Jessica Sula: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:15]
Lesley-Ann Brandt: sexy [ca. 0:33] & sD [ca. 0:42]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy od. "sB" [ca. 0:42]

19.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 18.00-18.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Arm, aber schön (TWO and a half MEN: [10.8] Something My Gynecologist Said; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:00-0:01]

20.15-22.30, Tele 5:
Self/less - Der Fremde in mir (Self/less = Selfless; USA 2015)
Mariana Paola Vicente: OH & sPO [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.10, zdf_neo:
DUPLICiTY - Gemeinsame Geheimsache (Duplicity; USA/BRD 2009)
Julia Roberts: sD(-) [0:00(/0:01)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & OH- [(0:33-)0:34] & (mind.) sD- [0:59 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (Julia Roberts' Bodydouble)]: OH bzw. PO- [0:34/0:35]

20.15-22.05 und 0.00-1.30, ServusTV:
Wild Target - Romanze in Blei {Vorsp.} = Wild Target {Absp.-Ende} [= Wild Target - Sein schärfstes Ziel {DVD-Titel}] (Wild Target; GB © 2010)
Emily Blunt: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:16(/0:17)] & sexy [0:35 0:36] & (mind.) sD- [0:36] & sD od. sD(-) (li.) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:13] & sD(-) (re.) [1:22 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.25 (auch Sonntag, 13.55-15.55), VOX:
Amber Stevens [West]: sBI [ca. 1:26] & (mind.?) sexy (laut Mr. Skin)
Mickey Facchinello: sBI (& sexy ?) (laut Mr. Skin [früher])
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (gemäß Bild)

ca. 20.15-21.10 und 23.55-0.40, SAT.1 Gold:
Der letzte Bulle: Kita des Grauens (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Karoline Schuch: sexy [0:13 0:14] & sBH- (mit sD) [0:14]

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 1.05-2.35), BR:
GRIESSNOCKERL[-]AFFÄRE (BRD(/ÖST) © 2017)
(Lilith Stangenberg und Lisa Maria Potthoff nix)
Melanie Reischl {laut IMDb; nicht im Absp.}: sD [0:08 0:09]

20.15-21.45 und 0.55-2.25, WDR:
Spurlos in Marseille (BRD(/FRA) © 2020)
Jeanne Tremsal: sD(-) (li.) (auf Smartphone) [0:58]
Sabrina Amali: sD(-) [0:47 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH (od. "sB" ?) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [0:38]

20.15-21.45 und 0.25-1.55, Das Erste:
HARTER BROCKEN: Die Fälscherin (BRD © 2020)
Katharina Heyer: sexy [0:41 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.05 (auch Sonntag, 11.15-12.55), ATV II:
Rockstars zähmt man nicht (BRD © 2017)
Cristina do Rego: OH [1:04]
[eine (vlt. zwei) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:19]

20.15-22.35 und 1.00-2.50, PULS 4:
Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom; USA(/GB?/Macau/Sri Lanka) © 1984)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kate Capshaw: sexy [0:01 0:10(kurz) 0:12] & sWS (sNIP [bzw. sCT- ?]) [0:29 0:30] & sNIP (re.) [0:49 0:50 0:52] & sexy [...? 1:36-1:38] & sD(-) [1:38 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:39 1:40] & sD(-) od. sD [1:41 (recht kurz)] & sexy [(1:42 1:43) 1:44 1:45] & (mind.) sD-
[vier Unbekannte]: sexy [0:37(-)0:38 (0:39-0:40)]

22.00-23.25, BR:
Maria MaFiosi (BRD © 2017)
Carol Schuler: sD(-) [0:10 (sehr kurz)]
Rosetta Pedone: sD [0:49 (0:50) 0:51]
Sabrina Khalil: sD [0:34-0:37]

22.05-0.00 und 1.30-3.10, ServusTV:
Beast (GB © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jessie Buckley: sBH (li. Hälfte) ? (sehr kurz) & OH(+?) [1:16] & OO [1:17 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:19] & sD(-)

22.10-0.00 und 2.20-4.15, zdf_neo:
Tränen der Sonne (Tears of the Sun; USA 2003)
Allison Dean: OO [(vor?) ca. 0:56] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf längerem "Director's (Extended) Cut" beruhende) Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.20-2.05, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Mutterkind (BRD 2010 od. 2011)
Annette Frier: sD(-)

ca. 22.15-23.15 ? und 4.05-4.45 ?, kabel eins:
Lethal Weapon: Stille kracht (Lethal Weapon: [2.10] Wreck the Halls; USA 2017)
(mind.)
Chelsea Tavares: "sB" (mit sD[-]) [ca. 0:16] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.45, VOX:
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Die Wiege des Lebens (Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life; USA/GB/BRD/JAP 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: sBI [0:03f.] & sD [1:09f.] & {jeweils gemäß Bildern} sNIP & sexy

22.36-0.45, Disney Channel:
Aquamarin - Die vernixte erste Liebe (Aquamarine; USA/AUS 2008)
(mind.)
Arielle Kebbel: sBI [in (mind.) zwei Szenen]
Sara Paxton: OH & ...
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.15-0.55, WDR:
†od {so} den Hippies!! Es lebe der Punk! (BRD © 2015)
Anna-Maria Hirsch: (sBI bzw.) OO [(0:19/)0:20] & sBI [0:22-0:23 0:26-0:27] & OO [0:37 (recht kurz)] & "sB" mit Oops (re.) [0:39-0:40] & sD [(0:47-)0:48] & OO+ & PO [0:49]
Emilia Schüle: "sB" [0:22/0:23 0:24 0:38 0:39] & ~"sB" [0:55-0:57 0:58] & sexy [(0:58) 1:00]
Sonja Bertram: sBI [0:22-0:23] & sPO(-) & sBI [0:25] & sBI [0:26-0:27]
Thelma Buabeng: sBI [0:22 0:23 0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt]: sPO & "sB" bzw. OO [0:21/0:22]

23.21-1.04, ORF 1:
Flatliners (USA/CAN 2017)
Ellen Page: sexy (Sport-BH)
Jenny Raven: OH [(mind.?) ca. 0:48] & ...
Kiersey Clemons: (mind.) OH- & sD(-?) (bei Sport-BH)
Nina Dobrev: sBA (mit sD[-?]) [ca. 1:09] & OH- & sBH & sD(-) (bei Sport-BH)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.25-0.55, BR:
Die Büffel sind los! (BRD © 2016)
Anna Unterberger: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:01] & "sB" (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)) (z.T. mit sD) [0:04 0:05-0:07 (0:08)] & sD(-) [0:08/0:09] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:12] & "sB" (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)) (mit sD) [0:20] & sexy ("sB" unter sCT) [0:21(-0:22)] & sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29)] & sD & {andere Szene} "sB" (od. ~sBI) [0:38] & sD [0:39 0:40 (0:41) 0:44 (0:45)] & "sB" (od. ~sBI) [0:45] & sD [0:49 (0:50 0:52) (0:53-)0:54 (0:55-0:56 0:57)] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) & sPO- [(1:18- )1:19] & (mind.) sD-
Nora Boeckler: sD(-) [0:24 (0:26) 0:27] & sD [0:38 0:55/0:56 1:22]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [1:18-1:19 (1:20)]

23.30-0.55, rbb:
Zomer - Nichts wie raus! (Zomer; NED 2014)
Jade Olieberg: sBH [ca. 1:11] & NA [ca. 1:14] & OH (li.) [ca. 1:17]
Lisa Smit: OH- [ca. 0:16] & NA+ [ca. 0:18]
Lisanne Sweere: sD [ca. 0:03]
Sigrid ten Napel: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:04 0:25 0:29] & sBH [ca. 1:11] & NA [ca. 1:14 1:17]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. OH ?) [ca. 0:25]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

0.10-2.00, SRF zwei:
The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift / Wild Speed X3: Tokyo Drift; USA/BRD/JAP 2006)
Caroline de Souza Correa: sD
Nathalie Kelley: sUPS-
Nikki Griffin: sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sPO(-?) bzw. sD bzw. sexy (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.20-1.50 und 3.20-4.50, SWR:
Wann ist der Mann ein Mann ? {so} (BRD © 2002)
Esther Schweins: sD [0:12-0:13 0:15] & sexy [0:29-0:30]
Julia Bremermann: sD(-) od. OH [0:04] & sD(-) [(0:25) 0:34]
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Plakat od. Poster) [0:09-0:10 0:11]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (auf kleineren Plakaten od. Postern) [0:11]

0.20-2.00, ZDF:
Morning Glory (USA 2010)
Rachel McAdams: sexy (Unterhose) [in drei Szenen, u.a. ca. 0:46] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.25-2.00, Tele 5:
Crawlspace (AUS © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Amber Clayton: sBH (mit sD) [0:14 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:20/0:21] & sBH (mit sD) [1:07 1:12(recht kurz)]
Elise Jansen: sBH (mit sD) [1:08 1:12] & sD(-) [1:12 (recht kurz)]
(sofern nicht - wie vor einigen Jahren - einer der anderen "Crawlspace"-Filme gesendet wird ...)

ca. 0.35-2.25 und 4.05-5.45, SAT.1:
Abraham Lincoln: Vampirjäger (Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter; USA 2012)
Alex Lombard: OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:12]
Raevin Stinson: OO od. Oops
[(noch ?) unbekannt (als Leiche)]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.50-1.20, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 1 (ESP © 2018)
Debi Mazar (50+): OO (lO) [0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29-0:30]
Inma Cuesta: sBH [0:07]

0.50-2.15, ATV II:
Die HochzeitsVERplaner {so} (BRD(/ITA) © 2017)
Jana Julie Kilka: sD [ca. 0:43-0:44 (0:49)] & sBI [0:50 0:52(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sD [0:59 (1:00) 1:02 (1:24)]
Rebecca Immanuel: OH(-) [0:38] & sD(-?) [0:54]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO & PU bzw. PO & (kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) bzw. PO [0:32]

1.15-2.00, rbb:
Beforeigners: Der Reisende (Beforeigners [Episode 2.4]; NOR © 2021)
Lisette Pagler: OO [0:34]

1.20-1.50, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 2 (ESP © 2018)
Anna Castillo: sexy [0:00]
Debi Mazar (50+): sD [0:05 (0:06) 0:08 0:09 (0:11)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:23 (0:27)]

1.30-2.15, hr:
W A P O BODENSEE: Blutsbrüder (BRD © 2018)
Fiona Coors: sD(-) [0:33]
Sofie Eifertinger: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:04-0:06]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03]

1.55-3.22, ORF 2:
Paradies in den Bergen (ÖST/BRD © 2004)
Ursula Buschhorn: sexy [0:44] & OH(-) od. sD(-) (li.) [0:46] & sD (re.) [1:03 1:04]

2.20-2.45, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 4 (ESP © 2018)
Inma Cuesta: sD(-) [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:21])

2.45-3.35, rbb:
Beforeigners: Der Riss (Beforeigners [Episode 2.6]; NOR © 2021)
Hedda Stiernstedt: OH(-) (li.) [0:32]
Ylva Bjørkaas Thedin: sexy [0:46]
[unbekannt (1)]: PU [0:24] & OO- (lO-) [0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: PU & (etw. dunkel) PO(-?) [0:24] & OO [0:25] & PU [0:26]

3.20-4.40, Tele 5:
Der nächste Herr, dieselbe Dame (BRD 1968)
hat sicherlich erwähnenswerte Szenen und vlt. auch Nacktszenen

3.45-5.20, NITRO:
Dead in Tombstone 2 {oder: Dead Again in Tombstone} (Dead Again in Tombstone; USA 2017)
Elizabeth Lavender: sNIP (& nPU(-) ?) & OO(-) (zumind. lO[-]) [ca. 0:31] & OO [ca. 0:33]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OO- (zumind. rO-) [ca. 0:31] bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 0:33]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.45-5.15, ATV II:
die masche mit der Liebe (BRD 2007)
Anja Franke: (mind.) sD- [1:11 (recht kurz)]
Anja Kling: sD(-) [0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:31 0:53 1:13 1:14-1:15 1:16-1:19]
Anett Heilfort: sD(-) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Gerit Kling: (mind.) sD- [0:20] & sNIP [0:23]

4.15-4.50, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 8 (ESP 2018)
Lucía Muzo: OO [ca. 0:07 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
erwähnenswerte Szenen wahrsch. auch in weiteren Folgen dieser Serie [für acht Folgen auf einmal weder am Montag noch heute Zeit])

4.40-5.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Optimisten (BRD © 2012)
Alexandra von Schwerin: sD [0:30 (recht kurz)]
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:40]


----------



## Anonymos (16 Juli 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 17.(/18.) Juli 2022:

ca. 5.50-7.35, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Mexiko]: Stunden der Entscheidung (ÖST?/BRD © 2000)
Carolina Vera Squella: sNIP [0:27 (0:30)]
Hilde Van Mieghem: PO & OO(+?) [0:01] & sBA [(0:02) 0:03/0:04] & OO [(0:15) 0:16] & (s)BA(-) [(0:38?) 0:39] & sNIP [0:56 1:01] & sexy (?) [1:05 1:20]
Simone Heher: sexy [1:15 1:16]

8.55-10.25, WDR:
Vater werden ist nicht schwer... (BRD © 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Schlattner: sD(-) [0:53]

9.07-10.02 und 1.37-2.32, ORF 2:
Gustav Klimt - Der Geheimnisvolle / Mysterieusement [eigtl. Mystérieusement] Klimt {so jedenfalls bei arte-Version} (ÖST/BRD(/FRA?) © 2012)
Anna Nowak: OO [0:00/0:01] & PO & PU [0:27] & PU [0:29] & PO [0:48-0:49]
Johanna Susicky: sD [(0:35) 0:39]
[unbekannt]: PO (li. Hälfte) [0:08]

10.25-11.55, WDR:
Die Dienstagsfrauen: Zwischen Kraut und Rüben (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Clelia Sarto: (mind.) sD- [0:15]
Janna Striebeck: sBH {laut Hörfassung} od. sBI (sNIP & mit sD) [0:25] & sD(-) [0:35]

10.50-14.05, ATV:
Alexander (USA/BRD/NED/FRA/GB/ITA 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelina Jolie: (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:40] (laut Mr. Skin)
Rosario Dawson: OO bzw. PU (& PO) [1:29-1:32]

13.20-14.45, rbb:
TigErmÄnncHEn sucHt TigErwEibcHEn {so} (BRD(/ÖST) © 2002)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD(-) [0:02 (0:05)] & sUPS [0:51 (kurz)] & sD(-) [0:52]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [(0:47/)0:48 {andere:} (0:47/0:48 0:49)]

ca. 13.25-15.45, SAT.1:
Prakti.com (The Internship; USA 2013)
Jessica Szohr: sBH (wohl kaum sBI [so Mr. Skin]) [(u.a.) ca. 1:07] (oder nur in "Unrated Version"?)
[... Unbekannte]: (mind.) sexy
(falls die deutschsprachige Fernsehversion nicht auf der amerikan. Kinofassung (worin offenbar kein OO), sondern auf der gut fünf Minuten längeren "Unrated Version" (= "Unrated Blu-ray Edition") beruht, außerdem:
Chasty Ballesteros: OO [ca. 1:03]
Heather (Rae) Young: OO [ca. 1:03]
Tiara Ramos: OO [ca. 1:03]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sPO bzw. ...)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; (wahrsch. ungenaue) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

13.25-14.10, RTL UP:
Medicopter 117 - Jedes Leben zählt: Die Geiselnahme (BRD/ÖST o.J. [1997 od. 1998])
Anja Freese: sD(-) [0:17] & sBH [0:34-0:35]

14.05-16.10, ATV:
Wild Wild West (USA 1999)
Bai Ling [= Ling Bai]: sD [0:28/0:29] & sD & sPO [0:34]
Debra Christofferson: sD [0:35 (0:37 0:38 0:39)]
Garcelle Beauvais: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:03] & OH(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & PO- [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Musetta Vander: sD [(0:54 0:56) 1:01]
Salma Hayek: sD [0:36 (0:37 0:39) 0:48 (0:48/0:49) 0:49-0:50] & PO(-) [0:52]
Sofia Eng: sD [0:13 0:29]
(sowie weitere (noch zuzuordnende) sD-Szenen)

ca. 14.20-14.50, PRO 7:
Check. Check: DER IMAGEFILM (BRD © 2020)
Petra Kleinert: sNIP- [0:20 0:21?]
Sara Fazilat: (mind.) sD- [0:17]

14.34-16.03, ORF 2:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wohin du auch gehst (BRD(/ÖST) © 2010)
Nadine Warmuth: OO- (lO-) [0:53 (kurz)]
Sophie Schütt: sD(-) od. sD

14.45-16.15, rbb:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DAS GEHEIMNIS (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:00-0:02]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [0:18 0:20] & sD [1:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:04] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:06 {andere:} 0:16] bzw. sBI [1:19]

ca. 14.50-15.20, PRO 7:
Check. Check: MISS PARADISO (BRD © 2020)
Doris Golpashin: (mind.) sD- [0:20]
Sara Fazilat: sD [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:13] & sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)]

15.00-16.30, WDR:
Bonusfamilie, Kapitel 3 & Kapitel 4 (BRD © 2019)
Inez Bjørg David: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:35 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:40 0:41] & sexy [1:28 (sehr kurz)]

16.10-17.55, ATV:
American Pie (USA 1999)
{Daten der kabel-eins-Version:}
(Mena Suvari: OH- ? [1:23])
Shannon Elizabeth: (sBH (mit sD) bzw.) OO [0:42-0:44] & OO [0:45 0:46] & OH (re.) [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:48] & OO- (lO-) [0:49] & OH+ [0:50]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:12 0:16 (1:00 1:05)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:06] & sD(-) [(1:08) 1:11 (1:14)] & OH(-) (?) [1:10 1:22] & sexy

17.55-19.45, ATV:
Verrückt nach Fixi (BRD 2016)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende und vermutl. nicht ganz vollständige Daten aus erster Durchsicht:}
Lisa Tomaschewsky: sexy [(0:18) 0:19] & sD [0:20 (0:21 0:22?)] & OH(-) (re.) [0:22] & OH & sBH (mit sD) [0:24] & sD(-) [0:24/0:25] & ~sBH (mit sD) [0:25/0:26] & (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sD [0:29(recht kurz) 0:30 0:31 (0:34)] & OH [0:39] & ~sBH (mit sD) & (kurz) sPO- [0:40] & sD [0:41 (0:42) 0:43 0:45-0:46 0:47 0:48 (0:49)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:50] & sD [0:51 0:52 (0:55)] & OH- (?) [0:56] & sBH (mit sD) [1:03] & OH- [1:05]
Ruby O. Fee: (mind.) sD- [0:25-0:26] & sD(-) od. sD [1:02] & sexy [1:03 1:04]
Suzanne Landsfried: sD [0:02]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:14]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14] & (mind.) sPO- [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & {andere?} (mind.) sPO- [1:07]

18.25-18.55 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Paparazzi-Falle (TWO and a half MEN: [10.9] I Scream When I Pee; USA 2012)
April Bowlby: sBI (auf Foto) [0:03] & sD (re.) [0:04-0:05]

20.05-21.40, SRF 1:
Wolkenbruchs wunderliche Reise in die Arme einer Schickse (CH(/BRD?) 2018)
Lea Whitcher (Braendle): (mind.) OH- (gemäß Bild)
Meytal Gal (Swisa): OH (re.) [ca. 0:53] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.50 ? und 1.05-2.55 ?, sixx:
Chocolat {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut IMDb): Chocolat ... Ein kleiner Biss genügt} (Chocolat; GB/USA 2000)
Christianne Gadd [= Christianne Oliveira]: (mind.) OO- (dunkel) [0:37]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-22.50 und 0.20-2.40, RTL:
Fast & Furious 6 (Furious 6 = Furious VI = Fast & Furious 6 = Fast and the Furious VI; USA {laut IMDb} u./od. ESP/GB {laut Mr. Skin} 2013)
Elsa Pataky: OH [ca. 0:07]
Gina Carano: sD
Michelle Rodriguez: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.25 und 2.20-4.00, RTL ZWEI:
Mamma Mia! (USA/GB/BRD 2008)
Amanda Seyfried: sBA [0:38(-)0:39 0:40 0:41 0:42-0:45 (0:44 mit sD)] & sD(-) [1:11 1:13] & (mind.) sD-
Ashley Lilley: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05/1:06 1:08]
Christine Baranski (50+): sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:18] & sBA bzw. (s)BA(-) [1:05-1:08] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]
Meryl Streep: sD(-) [0:55]
Rachel McDowall: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:08]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy

20.15-21.50, arte:
Love Story (USA 1970)
Ali MacGraw: (mind.) OH- [ca. 0:15 (kurz)] & sD(-?) [ca. 1:20] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

20.15-21.45 (auch Montag, 23.50-1.20), Das Erste & 20.15-21.50 (auch Montag, 0.08-1.37), ORF 2 & 21.50-23.20 und 4.00-5.30, one:
tatort: Borowski und der Fluch der weißen Möwe (BRD © 2020)
Almila Bagriacik [eigtl. Bağrıaçık]: sD od. sD(-) (re.) [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:35]

21.01-22.46, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Debout sur la montagne (FRA 2019)
Pauline Lorillard: OO (zumind. lO) (gemäß Bild)

22.25-0.35 und 4.00-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again (GB/USA 2018)
Amanda Seyfried: sD(-) [1:35 1:36]
Amanda Seyfried od. Lily James: sD(-) [1:18] (Notizen unklar ...)
Lily James: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf drei Fotos) [0:24] & sexy bzw. sD bzw. (mind.) sD- (od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) ?) [0:39 0:40 0:42-0:43 0:44?] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:45-0:46 0:47] & sexy [0:49 0:52] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:06] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf zwei Fotos) [1:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy [1:15 (1:16)]

ca. 22.45-1.00 und 2.20-4.10, SAT.1: 
Colonia Dignidad - Es gibt kein Zurück (Colonia / The Colony; BRD/FRA/LUX/GB 2015)
Emma Watson: sexy [0:09] & sBH [0:31] & OH- (od. NA ?) [0:54 (recht kurz)]

ca. 22.50-1.05 ? und 2.55-4.35 ?, sixx:
Casanova (USA(/ITA?) 2005)
Lauren Cohan: sD & {andere Szene} (nur bei "günstigem" Bildformat ["more open aspect ratio"]) Oops (re.) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.10-1.09, ORF 1:
Der weiße Hai {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): JAWS - Der Weiße Hai} (Jaws; USA 1975)
Lorraine Gary: sBA
Susan Backlinie ("Christine 'Chrissie' Watkins"): OH+ & (dunkel) PO [0:02] & OH+ (kurz) & (Denise Cheshire ("Swimming Chrissie - First Victim (uncredited)" {laut IMDb}) ?) NA+ (dunkel PU- ?) [0:03] & OO- (zumind. lO-) [0:04 (kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

23.50-2.13, Das Erste:
die Päpstin (La papessa / La mujer papa {_oder_ La papisa ?}; BRD/ITA/ESP © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Geisler[-Bading] od. eher Bodydouble: OH(-) (re.) [1:03]
Johanna Wokalek: sexy [...] & PO [1:52]

0.04-0.32, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Prince] (New Girl: [3.14] Prince; USA © 2014)
Alessandra Ambrosio: (mind.) sD- [0:13]
Ana Beatriz Barros: sexy (?) [0:12/0:13]

0.05-1.37, ORF 2:
Klimt (BRD/ÖST/GB/FRA © 2005)
(mind.)
Ariella Hirshfeld: PU & PO [0:05-0:06] & PU (& PO ?) [0:48]
Charlotte Sieglin: OO- & PO [0:05-0:06] & PU (& PO) [0:47 0:48]
Georgia Reeve (als Saffron Burrows' Double): nPU (& (kurz) OO- ?) [0:24] & PO [0:26/0:27] & PU [0:28 (kurz)]
Julie Bräuning: PU & PO [0:05-0:06]
Saffron Burrows: OO(-) (lO[-]) od. Oops [0:25] & PO [0:28]
Verena Mundhenke: PU [0:05-0:06] & PU (& PO) [0:47 0:48]
Veronica Ferres: sexy [0:19]
[unbekannt ("Anna")]: PU & (mind.) PO- [1:08]
[unbekannt]: PO & PU [1:18]

0.25-1.50, zdf_neo:
Robert B. Parker's Jesse Stone: Alte Wunden ([Robert B. Parker's] Jesse Stone: Sea Change; USA 2007)
Sean Young: sBI [0:29 0:46 (0:47)]

0.32-1.00, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Die Ex-Files] (New Girl: [3.15] Exes; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sD(-) [(0:04-0:05) 0:17 (0:19)]

0.35-2.20, RTL ZWEI:
Dumm und Dümmehr (Dumb and Dumber To; USA 2014)
Allison Rene: sD (li.)
Rachel Melvin: sBH [ca. 1:02]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 1.00-2.20, SAT.1:
Red Eye {wenn wie PRO7- und ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei ARD-Version): Red Eye - Nachtflug in den Tod} (Red Eye; USA © 2005)
Rachel McAdams: sBH [0:10] & sUPS (höchstwahrsch. Stuntdouble [laut Absp.: Sonja Munsterman]) & (mind.) sD- [1:10]

ca. 2.15-3.53, Das Erste:
Das Blaue vom Himmel (BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Juta Vanaga: OO [0:32 (0:33)]
Karoline Herfurth: OO (lO) [1:26]
[unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto(s)) [0:31 0:32 0:33]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO+ (jew. auf Foto) [0:33]


----------



## Anonymos (17 Juli 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 18.(/19.) Juli 2022:

ca. 7.15-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mütter an der Kletterwand (TWO and a half MEN: [12.9] Bouncy, Bouncy, Bouncy, Lyndsey; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:15/0:16]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD [0:17-0:19]
[einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 (0:12-)0:13 0:14]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
WIR[: Kriegerin {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Eva Maria Jost: sexy [(0:02) 0:08 0:09 (0:11 0:12) 0:14 (0:16)]
Katharina Nesytowa: sBI (von hint.) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

9.00-10.35, SRF 1:
Reiterhof Wildenstein: Neuanfang (BRD © 2020)
Klara Deutschmann: (zumind. sugger.) NA(-?) [0:07]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Costa Rica (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: OH- & ~sBA & sBI- & sexy
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- & sexy (Bik.-Hose)

ca. 9.35-10.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegin ([scrubs]: [[3.8]] My Friend the Doctor; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 10.00-10.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Verzicht ([scrubs]: [[3.9]] My Dirty Secret; USA © 2003)
Carrie Stroup: sBH (re. mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

10.09-10.31 (auch Dienstag, 9.25-9.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Karma ([scrubs]: [[2.16]] My Karma; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: OH(-) od. sD (re.) [0:20]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
unter weissen SegelN: Urlaubsfahrt Ins Glück (BRD © 2004)
Christine Neubauer: sD [(1:15/1:16) 1:20-1:21]
(Esther Seibt: (s)BA- [0:31 0:32 0:38 0:57 0:58-1:00 1:15 1:16-1:17 1:19 1:20 1:21]) {kein sBA}
Frauke Schönhals: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:57 0:58/0:59]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: sD(-) [0:25] & sBA(-) (sNIP) [0:29/0:30] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:30 0:33] & sBI [0:35] & sexy [0:52] & sBI [0:53 0:55 (0:56)]
Katharina Schubert: (sBA- [0:00] &) sD [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sBA(-) [0:29/0:30] & sD [0:39] & sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:41] & sD [0:42(kurz) (0:47 1:19)]
Marion Mitterhammer: sBA [0:38 0:57 0:58 0:59]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:29] bzw. OH- (im Hintergr.) [0:51]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [(mind.) 0:00 0:01 (0:14 0:28) 0:54 1:11 1:17 1:18 1:19 1:20 1:21]

ca. 10.30-10.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Regeln ([scrubs]: [[3.10]] My Rule of Thumb; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:18] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14]

ca. 10.55-11.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein sauberer Abgang ([scrubs]: [[3.11]] My Clean Break; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:17]

13.35-14.20, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Herzrasen (BRD © 2007)
Claudia Rieschel (50+): sBH [0:28]

13.45-15.20, arte:
Ich will Dich (BRD o.J. [2013 od. 2014])
Erika Marozsán: sBH [0:10 0:23(mit sD)] & OO(+?) [0:30] & sBA [0:33] & (sBA- mit) sD (zumind. li.) [0:34] & OO [0:52-0:53]
Ina Weisse: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:10] & OO(+?) & PO [0:30] & sBA [0:33] & nPU- od. sUPS- (sehr kurz) & OO [0:53] & (mind.) sD- & sUPS- [1:12 (recht kurz)] & sD (li.) [1:14] & OH(-) (li.) [1:15] & sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [1:23]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.40-7.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Heiratsantrag (TWO and a half MEN: [12.1] The Ol' Mexican Spinach; USA 2014)
Malea Rose [= Malea Richardson]: sD [0:02]
Rachele Brooke Smith: sexy [0:02]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Der Terminator aus Ulan Bator (BRD © 2011)
Charlotte Brand (?): sBH [0:00 0:01]
Nadine Arents: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:12-0:14]

15.20-17.05, arte:
Sieben Tage voller Leidenschaft (7 giorni; CH/ITA(/BRD od. FRA) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alessia Barela: sBH (& sPO-) [0:29-0:31] & sBH & OO [0:35] & OO bzw. PU & PO [0:37-0:38] & OO+ od. PU [0:58] & PU(-) (OO- (lO-) & nPU) [0:59]

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Spinne (Charmed: [6.18] Spin City; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:14] & sD(-) [0:16 (kurz)] & sNIP- [0:25 0:29]
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:15/0:16 0:28 0:30)]
Kate Everard od. Scout Taylor-Compton: sD(-) [(0:23 0:29) 0:30 (0:31) 0:32 (0:37)]

17.11-17.34 (auch Dienstag, 16.29-16.51), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Penny und die Physiker (the BIG BANG THEORY [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:16 (0:19/0:20)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Tribunal (Charmed: [6.19] Crimes & Witch Demeanors; USA 2004)
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [(0:00) 0:01] & sNIP- [0:09]

17.34-17.54 (auch Dienstag, 16.51-17.12), ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Chaos-Theorie (the BIG BANG THEORY: [1.2] The Big Bran Hypothesis; USA 2007)
Kaley Cuoco: sD & sNIP

18.50-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 12.55-13.15), Comedy Central:
modern family: 15 Prozent (modern family: [1.13] Fifteen Percent; USA © 2010)
Julie Bowen: sBH [0:00]
Sofia Vergara: sD(-) [0:10]

19.00-19.25 (auch Dienstag, 17.00-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Leben ist kein Musical (TWO and a half MEN: [10.13] Grab a Feather and Get in Line; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD(-)
Madison Riley: sBH
Sofia Mattsson: sBH
[unbekannt]: sD
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer hat in meinen Busch gepinkelt? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.14] Run, Steven Staven! Run!; USA 2013)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07 0:17-0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [(0:12) 0:13]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Verhängnis {oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Damage} (Damage / Fatale; GB/FRA © 1992)
Juliette Binoche: sexy [0:12/0:13 0:21-0:24] & (NA bzw. OH(-) bzw.) OO- (lO-) [(0:24-)0:26] & OH- [0:30(-0:31)] & sexy (?) [0:32] & (NA bzw.) PU & PO [(0:50-)0:51] & sNIP [1:00 1:01] & (sNIP- ? bzw.) OO+ [(1:25/)1:26] & OO [1:27-1:28]
Miranda Richardson: sexy [1:35] & (sNIP & OH- bzw.) OO [(1:36-)1:37]
(oder - wie in der im Febr. 2008 gesendeten Filmversion (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. eine Minute früher [als bei ZDF-/3sat-Version])

{*Nachtrag *(in der Hektik übersehen):}
20.15-22.20, Das Erste: 
Lindenberg! Mach dein Ding (BRD 2020)
Carol Schuler: OO- (lO-)
Ella Rumpf: sBA & sexy
Ponny Distakul ?: OO+ (lO)
Ruby O. Fee: OH & sexy (Slip)
Saskia Rosendahl: (mind.) OO-
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Charlotte Link: Das andere Kind, Teil 2 (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hannah Steele: OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:03]
Josie Taylor: sBH [0:01] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Marie Bäumer: sBH & (kurz) OH- [0:36] & OO (rO) [0:37] & sBH [0:40]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: SCHWERE STUNDEN (BRD © 2001)
Sigrid M. Schnückel: sD (re.) [0:29]
Susanne Schlenzig: sexy ? [0:23]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] (sonst ist sie in dieser Serie nicht mehr zu sehen)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-23.20 ? und 0.35-3.00 ?, kabel eins:
Batman Begins (USA/GB 2005)
Katie Holmes: sNIP [(u.a.) ca. 1:29] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.25 (auch Dienstag, 22.00-0.00), ATV:
Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile (Fast & Furious; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung bzw. gemäß Bildern:}
Gal Gadot: sNIP [0:49/0:50] & sCT- (?) [0:51]
Holly Weber: sD [0:33] & sexy
Jordana Brewster: sD(-) [0:19]
Michelle Rodriguez: sD [0:01]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: ... bzw. sexy

20.45-21.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 6 (ESP © 2018)
Cristina Alarcón: sBA [0:24-0:27]
Elsy Cabral Gomes da Silva: sBA [0:23 ...]
Inma Cuesta: sexy [0:11?(kurz) 0:15] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:16-0:17 0:18]
Svitlana Pelyshok: sBA (?) [0:23 ...]
(heute keine Zeit mehr für vollständige Analyse)

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: FLUCHT WIDER WILLEN (BRD 2001)
Edina Robinson: sBH (gemäß Bild)

21.10-22.05, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Hereinspaziert zu Dressuren und Blessuren! (Bones: [4.11] Double Trouble in the Panhandle; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD [zieml. oft]

21.40-22.15, one:
Arde Madrid, Capítulo 8 (ESP 2018)
Lucía Muzo: OO [ca. 0:07 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
erwähnenswerte Szenen vlt. auch in den beiden anderen Folgen dieser (ärgerlich: schwarzweißen) Serie, mit der der Sender ohne Sinn für vernünftige Programmgestaltung nervt)

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: ZEIT DER FRÖSCHE (BRD © 2018)
Livia Matthes: sBH (mit sD) [0:52]

21.54-22.52, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Schlecht verborgene Lügen] (Desperate Housewives: [7.19] The Lies Ill-Concealed; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sBH- [0:31]
Teri Hatcher: sBH [(0:00/)0:01] & sD [0:07] (& vlt. NA (evtl. Bodydouble) [0:19])
[unbekannt]: sD [0:08 (recht kurz)]

22.00-22.55, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: FEUER UND FLAMME (BRD © 2001)
Edina Robinson: PO & OO [0:10] & sexy [0:12/0:13 0:22 (0:27(kurz) 0:28) 0:33] & (mind.?) OH- ? [0:39]
Katrein Frenzel: OO [0:10] & OH(-/+?) [0:39]
Katy Karrenbauer: sBH- (li. mit sD) [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) & sUPS [0:31] & sD [0:32] & sD(-) [0:37 (recht kurz)]
Sanna Englund: sNIP- (re.) [0:00]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH(-) (im Spiegel) [0:03] bzw. PO [0:04]

22.00-23.40, NDR:
Arabeske ([Stanley Donen's] Arabesque; USA 1966)
Sophia Loren: OH(-) & sD & sexy (?) (gemäß Bildern)

22.15-23.40, ZDF:
DIE HÖLLE - Inferno (Die Hölle; ÖST/BRD © 2017)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Stephani Burkhard ?: sPO & sBH & OO [0:02] & sPO & OO [0:03] & OO [0:03/0:04] & OO(-) (als Leiche) [0:06 0:07]
Violetta Schurawlow: NA [0:13] & sexy (Sport-BH) [0:13/0:14] & OO(-) [0:38] & sexy [0:38/0:39] & OO [0:41] & sexy (Slip) [1:03 1:04 1:05 1:06]

22.15-23.45, one:
Gefangen (BRD © 2020)
Antje Traue: sBA [0:17] & sD(-) (re.) [0:18] & sexy [1:09/1:10 (1:11?)]
[unbekannt] (od. Katharina Behrens ?): sexy [0:34]

22.25-0.55 (auch Dienstag, 1.45-3.40), ATV:
Pain & Gain (USA 2013)
Andrea Bennetti: OO [ca. 0:19]
Bar Paly: ~sBA (teilw. mit sD) (& sPO ?) [ca. 0:19f.] & sBI [...] & sexy (Unterhose ?) & {andere Szene} (mind.) sPO- [ca. 0:43] & sBH od. sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:46] & (mind.) sPO- & {andere Szene} sBH (mit sD) & PO [ca. 1:05] & sPO (wohl nicht PO) [ca. 1:09] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 1:09] & sD [...] & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 1:13]
Jennifer Nicole Lee: (mind.) sD-
Keili Lefkovitz: sD (li.) [...] & sUPS ? [ca. 1:31] & sD [ca. 1:35]
Nikki Benz: OO [ca. 0:19]
Rebel Wilson: sD [ca. 1:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto)
Vannessa Nevader: OO [ca. 0:19]
Yolanthe Cabau: sexy
[(jew.) unbekannt]: nPU- (od. Fake-Schamhaare) bzw. OH
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Courtney O'Connor, Gwendalyn Barker, Jessica Dykstra u./od. Rubber Doll (jew. "Dancer")]: OO bzw. sPO bzw. sBH u./od. "sB" bzw. sBI bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.30 und 3.45-5.45, SRF 1:
GoldenEye (GB/USA 1995)
Famke Janssen: sD [0:17 0:18 0:19] & sexy [0:22 1:02]
Izabella Scorupco: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:33 (1:34)] & sD(-) (od. OH ?) [1:35]
[drei bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: (etw.) sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:57 0:58]

22.52-23.46, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Gift] (Desperate Housewives: [7.20] I'll Swallow Poison on Sunday; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:22-0:24 0:26 0:27 0:30-0:31]
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) [0:12/0:13 0:14/0:15]

22.55-23.40, RTLplus:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: GLAUBE, HOFFNUNG, LIEBE (BRD © 2001)
Edina Robinson: ~sD(-) od. OH(-) [0:00] & OH(-) [0:01] & sNIP (re.) [0:44(-)0:45]
Katja Schmitz: sNIP- [0:23(kurz) 0:25 0:26?]
Katrein Frenzel: ~sD od. OH [0:00]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.00-0.30, WDR:
Der Bozen[-]Krimi: Zündstoff (BRD © 2020)
Charleen Deetz: sD(-) [0:53(recht kurz) 0:54(li.)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [1:09 (recht kurz)]

23.25-0.10, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 3] (Undercover: [3.] Italian Designer Drugs; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Anna Drijver: (mind.) sD- [0:02]
(Elise Schaap: sexy ? [0:37 0:38])
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:01]

23.35-0.20, mdr:
Schneller als die Angst: Ratten (BRD © 2021)
Friederike Becht: (mind.) OH- [0:01] & sD(-) [0:02] & OO(-) (wohl lO[-]) [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Hannah Ehrlichmann: OO+ & PO bzw. OO [0:04(-)0:05]
Judith Shoemaker: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:26]
Sarah Bauerett: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:34]
(Zeiten inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte;
Erwähnenswertes vlt. auch in der noch nicht gesehenen Folge davor)

23.40-0.35, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: WAHRE FREUNDSCHAFT (BRD 2001)
Christine Schuberth: sNIP (li.) [0:40] & sNIP- [0:44]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

23.45-1.30, SRF zwei:
American Pie: Das Klassentreffen (American Reunion; USA 2012)
Ali Cobrin: sD [0:31] & sPO & sD [0:39] & OO [0:40] & OH- [0:41 0:42] & sPO & OO [0:44] & OO [0:46]
Alyson Hannigan: sBH [0:01] & sD(-) [1:30/1:31] & sexy [1:34] & sD [1:36]
Dania Ramirez: sD [0:15 0:21 0:22] & sBI [0:23 0:24] & sD [... 1:32]
Jennifer Coolidge: sD [(1:02/)1:03 1:05-1:06 1:13]
Jennifer (Sun) Bell: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:32 0:35 0:37]
Katrina Bowden: sBI (& sPO) [0:05-0:06] & sBI & sPO- [0:23] & OH(-) [0:24] & OH [0:25]
Mena Suvari: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; sNIP) [0:24(-)0:25]
Shannon Elizabeth: (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:35]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [1:08/1:09]
Valarie Kobrovsky: sBH [0:37 0:38]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: OH bzw. OH- bzw. sD bzw. sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {einige} sPO bzw. sPO-)

23.55-1.10, ZDF:
Liebesfilm (BRD © 2018)
Katharina Sporrer: sD(-) [0:40]
Lana Cooper: OH- (recht kurz) & sD & (sehr kurz) Oops- (li.) [0:05] & sexy [(0:46/)0:47? 1:06 1:07]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:36 0:37]

0.10-1.05, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 4] (Undercover: [4.] Legio Patria Nostra; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Elise Schaap: sexy (?) [0:11 0:12] & sNIP [0:15 0:16 0:17 (0:20) 0:21]
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:01]

0.20-2.10, mdr:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Das Fenster zum Hof (Alfred Hitchcock’s Rear Window; USA © 1954)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Georgine Darcy: OH- & sBH od. "sB" [0:02] & sBH od. "sB" [0:04-0:05 0:13 0:35 0:49 0:54] & sexy [1:46]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07-0:08 0:13]

0.30-2.00, WDR:
Der Kroatien[-]Krimi: Der Mädchenmörder von Krac (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Emily Kusche: OH- (tls. RÜ) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Helen Woigk: sUPS(-?) [0:47 (sehr kurz)]

0.41-1.02, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Das Doppeldate] (New Girl: [3.3] Double Date; USA © 2013)
Zooey Deschanel: sBH [0:02 (0:03)]

0.55-2.35 und 2.35-4.15, ATV:
SON OF A GUN (AUS(/...?) © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia Vikander: (mind.) sD- [0:35] & sD [0:36] & OO [0:48] & OO(-) [0:50]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... (recht kurz) bzw. ... (im Hintergr.) [0:47] bzw. sexy [0:47/0:48] bzw. sBI [0:48]
[mehrere bzw. ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:36 0:37]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:34]

1.10-3.55, ZDF:
Das Boot [2. Staffel, Folge 1: Überlebensstrategien & Folge 2: Unbequeme Allianzen & Folge 3: Sabotage] (BRD/Malta/CZE(/FRA) © 2020)
Vicky Krieps: OO (rO) [0:59] & OH(-) [1:00 (kurz)] (jew. als Leiche)
[unbekannt (1)]: OO [0:16 0:17]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO- (rO-) od. Oops [0:16] & OO (rO) [0:17 (kurz)] & (sBH &) OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:21/0:22]
[unbekannt (3)]: sBH [0:16]
[unbekannt (4)]: sBH (überw. nur li. Hälfte) [(0:16/)0:17 0:21 0:22]
[unbekannt (5) (od. (1) ?)]: OO (lO) [(0:21/)0:22]

1.25-2.10 und 3.30-4.15, ATV II:
Homeland[: Das Schließfach] (Homeland: [5.4] Why Is This Night Different?; USA(/BRD) © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Herrmann: sPO & sBH (mit sD) [0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. sPO bzw. ... [0:28]
(außer mit Claire Danes übrigens auch mit Aylin Tezel und Emily Cox)

1.40-3.25, Tele 5:
Self/less - Der Fremde in mir (Self/less = Selfless; USA 2015)
Mariana Paola Vicente: OH & sPO [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm frühestens nach Mitternacht Zeit ...]


----------



## Anonymos (19 Juli 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 19.(/20.) Juli 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.40-6.30, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Auf der Flucht (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) od. sD [0:17] & sD(-) [0:19]

7.10-7.35, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das F-Wort (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: OO [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:02] & sexy [0:05 0:06] & sUPS [0:15 (kurz)] & sPO- [0:16 (kurz)]

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Dickpic (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sBH [0:00 0:01(-)0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:21 (0:22)]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Warum lügst du? (BRD © 2003)
Jenny-Marie Muck: OH(-) (li.) & sNIP (re.) [0:19 (jew. recht kurz)] & sNIP (li.) [0:20]
Roswitha Schreiner: sD(-) & (li.) sD [0:04 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zu nah an der Sonne (BRD © 2003)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:22]
Hendrikje Fitz: sBH [0:15]

ca. 9.50-10.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Offenbarung ([scrubs]: [[3.13]] My Porcelain God; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sexy [0:22 0:23 (0:24 = Absp.)]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
unter weissen SegelN: Kompass Der Liebe (BRD © 2004)
Eleonore Weisgerber: (s)BA- [1:01] & OH(-) [1:14-1:15]
Esther Seibt: (etw. entfernt) sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:43 (recht kurz)] & (s)BA- [1:00] & sBA (von hint.) [1:03] & (s)BA- [1:23]
Ivonne Schönherr: sexy od. sNIP- (?) [0:21-0:22] & sNIP [0:22] & sD(-) [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sNIP & OH & (im Spiegel kurz) OO- [0:37] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} sBI (im Wasser) [0:40] & sNIP- [0:42] & (etw. entfernt) sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:58] & sBI [0:59 1:00 (jew. Bik.-Obertl.) 1:01] & sD(-) [1:19 1:20/1:21 1:23 1:24(kurz)]
Julia Palmer-Stoll: sexy [0:30 (0:31)] & {od. [unbekannt] ?} sBI (im Wasser) [0:40] & sUPS [0:57 0:59(kurz)] & sBI [1:01] & sexy [1:13 1:14 1:21 1:22 1:24]
Stefanie Schmid: OO [0:38] & OH [(0:39) 0:40] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:00]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:59] bzw. sexy [1:11 1:13(kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:11 1:13-1:14]

10.25-10.46 (auch Mittwoch, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Größenwahn ([scrubs]: [[2.19]] My Kingdom; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- (li.) bzw. sexy [0:01]

ca. 10.50-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine sexistischen Kollegen ([scrubs]: [[3.15]] My Tormented Mentor; USA © 2004)
Bellamy Young: sD(-) [0:01/0:02 (0:18 = Absp.)]
Embeth Davidtz: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:07-0:08]
Julie Warner: sBH [0:07-0:08]

ca. 11.05-12.00 ? (auch Mittwoch, ca. 10.10-11.05 ?), kabel eins:
Castle[: Lieben und Sterben in L.A.] (Castle: [3.22] To Love and Die in L.A.; USA 2011)
Stana Katic: sBA (mit sD) [0:29(-0:30)]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:29 (0:30) 0:31]

ca. 11.15-11.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Schmetterling ([scrubs]: [[3.16]] My Butterfly; USA © 2004)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:03 0:11 0:12 0:19(= Absp.)]

11.30-12.10, ATV II:
Charmed[: Feenstaub] (Charmed: [1.13] Manic Pixie Nightmare; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Aleyse Shannon: sD(-) (re.) [0:04]
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:04] & sD [0:04/0:05]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Gestern waren wir Fremde (BRD © 2012)
Anna Maria Sturm: sNIP [(1:01) 1:03 (1:04)]
Lisa Wagner: sBH (etw. unscharf) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO bzw. OO [0:14/0:15] & sPO(-?) (bei hautfarbenem Slip) od. PO [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:43] & sBH (recht dunkel) [0:53] & sUPS [0:55 (recht kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:56-0:57]

13.50-15.20, arte:
BUSTER - Ein Gauner mit Herz (BUSTER; GB © 1988)
Julie Walters: OH- (?) [1:20]
Stephanie Lawrence: sD [(0:55) 0:56] & sD(+?) [0:57]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:02] (in der längeren mdr-Version gibt es noch eine weitere Szene)
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBA

ca. 13.50-14.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.10-6.35), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Traumpaar (TWO and a half MEN: [12.3] Glamping in a Yurt; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:14/0:15 0:16/0:17 0:18]

14.30-16.00 und 2.15-3.45, hr:
Wie buchstabiert man Liebe ? {so} (BRD © 2001)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Suzanne von Borsody: OO- (zumind. rO-) [0:52 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:18 1:19]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Suche Mann für meine Frau (BRD © 2005)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD [0:13 (0:14) 0:15 0:16 (0:17 0:22)]
Tanja Schumann: OH(-) [0:55-0:56] & (mind.) OH- (recht kurz) bzw. OH- [0:57-0:58] & OH- [0:59]

15.10-15.55, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Auf der Flucht (BRD © 2007)
Jutta Fastian: sBI [0:19] & sD(-) od. sD [0:25] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:27] & OH(-) (li.) [0:32]

15.20-17.05, arte:
Immer Drama um Tamara (‵Tamara Drewe′; GB © 2010)
Bronagh Gallagher: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01]
Gemma Arterton: OH(-) [0:13] & sUPS- & (s?)PO- [0:19 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sexy (od. (re.) sPO-- ?) [0:22] & sNIP (li.) [0:41] & NA(+?) (OO-- (rO--) ?) [1:07] & PO(-) [1:10] & OH- [1:12] & sD [1:35 (recht kurz)]
Jessica Barden: sexy [0:56]
Tamsin Greig: sNIP- (li.) [0:08 0:10(kurz)]

15.40-16.40, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Die Ehe der Dominika House (House M.D.: [8.13] Man of the House; USA 2012)
Karolina Wydra: sexy [(0:14/)0:15] & sBI [0:17 (0:18 [etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 0:24(Foto)] & sexy [0:40]
Odette Annable: sD [0:17 0:18]

16.00-17.35 (auch Mittwoch, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Vier Jahreszeiten: [3.] Winterwende ([Rosamunde Pilcher's] Four Seasons; GB/BRD 2009)
Natalia Wörner: sD(-)
Paula Kalenberg: sD

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.20-7.50), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Vegas-Weekend (the BIG BANG THEORY: [8.5] The Focus Attenuation; USA 2014)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Magische Männer (Charmed: [6.20] A Wrong Day's Journey Into Right; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:01 (0:02) 0:05/0:06 (0:12?) 0:16-0:17 (0:19 0:23-0:24 0:25)] & (sNIP bzw.) sD(-) & sNIP- [(0:26/)0:27] & sD(-) od. sD [0:35]
Jennifer O'Dell: (mind.) sD- [0:14 0:15]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03] & sNIP [0:08/0:09 (0:10)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sD(-) bzw. sexy

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.30-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Vorteil: Fettes, fliegendes Baby (TWO and a half MEN: [10.16] Advantage: Fat, Flying Baby; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: (mind.) sD- [0:09(-)0:10]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:13 (0:16)] & sD [0:17]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tragen Schafe Lippenstift? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.19] Big Episode: Someone Stole a Spoon; USA 2013)
Jelly Howie: OH [0:09]
Kelly Rohrbach: sD [0:12]

20.15-21.40 und 0.50-2.20, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und die ENGEL des TODES (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christina Hecke: (sexy od. (zumind. sugger.) NA bzw.) Oops od. OO(-) (rO[-]) [(1:18- )1:19]

20.15-22.00, 3sat:
Der Auftrag (BRD(/ITA) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Bederke: sNIP [0:42]
Sina Bianca Hentschel: (sexy ? [0:46] &) OH (li.) od. NA [1:00]

20.15-21.55 (auch Mittwoch, 22.35-0.15), NITRO:
La soupe aux choux - Louis und seine ausserirdischen Kohlköpfe [= Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe {SuperRTL-Version}] (La soupe aux choux; FRA 1981)
Christine Dejoux: sBH od. sBI [0:54] 

20.15-22.00 und 0.00-1.45, ATV:
Bad Neighbors 2 (Neighbors 2: Sorority Rising; USA(/China?) 2016)
(mind.)
Awkwafina [= Nora Lum]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Chloë Grace Moretz: sBI [ca. 0:31]
Kiersey Clemons: sBI [ca. 0:31]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI [ca. 0:31]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.05-21.50 und 2.33-3.16, ORF 1:
SOKO KİTZBÜHEL: AKANAMO MUSS STERBEN (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
Noemi Krausz: OH- (als Leiche) [0:12]
Zoe Straub: sBI (zumind. von hint.; unter Wasser) [0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:34 (recht kurz)]

22.20-23.50, NDR:
Polizeiruf 110: Die Gurkenkönigin (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jennifer Ulrich: sBH [0:15]
Lisa Wagner: sBH [1:11]
Susanne Lothar: sUPS [1:13]

22.25-1.20, 3sat:
Das Programm (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
Paula Kalenberg: OH [0:52(/0:53)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.55-23.40, mdr:
Schneller als die Angst: Inferno (BRD © 2021)
Hannah Ehrlichmann: PO [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH- [0:04 0:05] (& sexy ? [0:11/0:12])
Judith Shoemaker: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01 (kurz)]
(Erwähnenswertes vlt. auch in der (noch nicht gesehenen) Folge danach)

23.43-0.28, ORF 1:
Arthurs Gesetz [Folge 1] (BRD 2018)
Cristina do Rego: OO(-) (lO(-) (kurz) & rO(-)) & OH- & sUPS- (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

23.55-1.25, WDR:
tatort: ZWEIKAMPF (BRD o.J. [1973 od. 1974])
Jean Clark: sD [0:48] (& sCT- ? [0:49]) & PO [0:50]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.55-1.55, SRF 1:
Bacalaureat (Bacalaureat / Baccalauréat; RUM/FRA/BEL 2016)
Mãlina (od. Mălina ?) Manovici: sBH [ca. 0:06]
Maria (od. Maria-Victoria ?) Dragus [eigtl. Drăguș ?]: PO [ca. 0:18]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.00-2.05, ZDF:
Die Maske des Zorro (The Mask of Zorro; USA/BRD 1998)
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sD [... 1:32 (1:33) 1:34] & OO (rO) [1:35 (sehr kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:36 (recht kurz)] & sUPS
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.30-2.30, hr:
Network (USA 1976)
Faye Dunaway: OO [1:10(-1:11)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)


----------



## Anonymos (19 Juli 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 20.(/21.) Juli 2022:

6.30-7.10 und 5.35-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Karoshi (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: "nPU-NA" (& (kurz) nPU- ?) & sexy (Slip) [0:00] & sD(-) (li.) [0:04] & sD [0:11] & sD(-) [0:18/0:19] & sD(-) od. sD [0:20] & sD [0:23/0:24] & sD(-) [0:25(kurz) 0:35] & sD(-) od. sD [0:36] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39]

7.10-7.35, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Svadhisthana (BRD © 2022)
Leonie Wesselow: sUPS- ? [0:23 (sehr kurz)]
Meriel Hinsching: sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Nagmeh Alaei: sD(-) [0:16 0:19 (0:21)]

7.35-7.55, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Paket (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sexy (?) [0:00]

8.10-9.05, VOX:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur [= CSI: Vegas {laut IMDb}]: Wer zuletzt lacht (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [3.20] Last Laugh; USA 2003)
Sandra Purpuro: OO(-/+?) od. PU(-?) [0:12 (zu kurz)] & (jew. als Leiche) NA & PO [0:29] & OH od. NA [0:30] & OO-(/+?) [0:35]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein leichtfertiges Versprechen (BRD © 2003)
Arzu Bazman: sNIP- (re.) [0:41-0:42]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Frischer Wind (BRD © 2003)
Cheryl Shepard: sNIP & OO (rO) [0:19 (recht kurz)]

10.06-10.27 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Interpretation ([scrubs]: [[2.20]] My Interpretation; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:17]
Sarah Chalke: (viel) sD [0:03 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.27-10.48 (auch Donnerstag, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Drama ([scrubs]: [[2.21]] My Drama Queen; USA © 2003)
Amy Smart: sD [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:10])
Judy Reyes: sD [0:20]

12.25-13.58, mdr:
Wir sind doch Schwestern - frei nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Anne Gesthuysen (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anke Retzlaff: OH- [0:37]
Caroline Ebner: sD (li.) [0:39 (kurz)] & PO(+?) [0:40] 

12.25-13.10, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Herzstolpern (BRD © 2019)
Kyra Sophie [eigtl. Sophia] Kahre: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:14-0:15]

13.45-15.25, arte:
Love Story (USA 1970)
Ali MacGraw: OH(-) (re.) [ca. 0:15 (kurz)] & sD(-?) [ca. 1:20] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

14.30-16.00 und 0.25-1.55, hr:
Wieder im Amt - Der Job seines Lebens 2 (BRD © 2004)
Deborah Kaufmann: sD(-) [0:08] & sNIP- (re.) [0:36] & sD od. sD(-) [0:52]
Irina Platon: sD [0:22]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sD(-) [1:25]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Luises Versprechen (BRD © 2010)
Freya Trampert: sD [0:07]
Vaile Fuchs: sexy [0:34]

15.10-16.00 und 1.10-2.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Abführmittel (BRD © 2012)
Nele Kiper: sD (li.) [0:06(-0:07)] & sD(-) [0:16(-)0:17 0:36]

16.00-17.35 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-10.55), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Vier Jahreszeiten: [4.] Das Geschenk des Frühlings ([Rosamunde Pilcher's] Four Seasons; GB/BRD 2009)
Natalia Wörner: sD
Paula Kalenberg: sD

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gute Und Böse {so} Welt, Teil 1 (Charmed: [6.22] It's a Bad, Bad, Bad, Bad World, Part 1; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Rose McGowan: sD & sNIP [0:00] & sD [0:05 (0:20 0:27)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO- [0:28] bzw. sPO(-) [0:29 0:30]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy [0:28 0:30 (0:31)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.30-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mund weg von meiner Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [10.20] Bazinga! That's From a TV Show; USA 2013)
Emily Osment: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:07-0:10 0:11 0:14-0:15 0:16]

18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, 13.45-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Das feuchte Grab (Ghost Whisperer: [4.13] Body of Water; USA 2009)
Emma Bell: sexy [0:03 0:04]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:31]

19.30-19.55 (auch Donnerstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Unterwäsche der Stars (TWO and a half MEN: [10.22] My Bodacious Vidalia; USA 2013)
Amanda Detmer: sD [0:09] & (mind.) sD-

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Backen mit Oma (TWO and a half MEN: [10.23] Cows, Prepare to Be Tipped; USA 2013)
Hilary Duff: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:09-0:10]

20.15-21.35 (auch Donnerstag, 15.15-16.35), arte:
Die Affäre (Partir; FRA(/ESP) © 2008)
Daisy Broom: (etw. entfernt) sBI [0:02]
Helene [eigtl. Hélène] Babu: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:50 (recht kurz)]
Kristin Scott Thomas: sBH [0:13 0:14/0:15] & OO*+* (bzw. (mind.) OO- [lO-]) [0:25(-0:26)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:36] & sD(-) [0:39] & PO (& nPU- ?) bzw. OO- (rO-) [0:40-0:41] & NA & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:46] & sNIP- [0:47] & Oops- (re.) (od. zumind. sD+) [0:50 (recht kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:18/1:19 (= Absp.)] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: sexy (Slip) [0:22]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Misswahl (BRD © 2007)
Adina Vetter: sBA [0:01-0:02 (0:03?)] & sD(-) [0:09]
Gunda Ebert: sNIP [(0:29-)0:30]
Katja Rosin: sBA [0:01-0:02 (0:03?)] & sBH [0:09 0:10]
Larissa Breidbach: sBA [(0:01?) 0:02 (0:03?)] & (mind.) OH- [0:08] & sexy (Slip) [0:57] & sBA [1:19 1:21 (1:22) 1:23]
Natascha Bub: sD [0:46 0:47 0:49 (0:50)]
Tanja Lanäus: (mind.) sD- [0:48]
Vijessna Ferkic: sBA [0:01-0:02 (0:03?)] & sexy [0:23 0:24 (0:30-0:31?)] & sBH [1:02-1:04] & sBA [1:19(-)1:20 1:21 (1:22) 1:23 1:24(/1:25)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:30-0:31]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sBA- [0:00]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBA [0:01-0:02 (0:03) 0:08 1:18/1:19 (1:20) 1:21 1:22 1:23]

ca. 20.15-23.00 ? und 2.10-4.10 ?, kabel eins:
X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit (X-Men: Days of Future Past; USA/GB/CAN 2014)
Jan Gerste: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:17]
Jennifer Lawrence: ~OH od. ~NA ? (od. zumind. sexy) [mehrf.] & sD & sPO(-?) (allerdings ganzer Körper jeweils mit blauer Farbe)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.15, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters[ Die dunkle Seite] (ÖST © 2018)
Daniela Meschtscherjakov: sD [(0:37) 0:38]
Kristina Bangert: sNIP [0:43 (0:44) 0:45-0:46]

20.15-21.49, ORF 2:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Der magische Bus (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Isabella Krieger: sBH (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & (mind.) OH- & sBH [1:03]

22.00-23.30, SWR:
tatort: MORD EX MACHINA (BRD © 2018)
Julia Koschitz: (mind.) sD- [0:03] & (mind.) PO- (seitl.) [1:08] & sD(-) [1:19]

22.05-0.05 (auch Donnerstag, 2.00-3.30), ATV II:
Mickey Blue Eyes - Mafioso wider Willen (Mickey Blue Eyes; GB/USA 1999)
Jeanne Tripplehorn: sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.10-23.00, mdr:
Schneller als die Angst: Treibjagd (BRD © 2021)
Friederike Becht: OH- [0:29 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:47-0:48]
(Erwähnenswertes vlt. auch in der (noch nicht gesehenen) Folge danach)

ca. 23.00-2.05 ?, kabel eins:
Watchmen - Die Wächter (Watchmen; USA 2009)
Apollonia Vanova: (mind.) sD-
Carla Gugino: sD [ca. 0:35] & sexy
Leah Gibson: sexy ?
Lori Watt: sBH [ca. 1:25]
Malin Akerman [= Malin (Maria) Åkerman]: OH [ca. 0:54] & OO (rO) & PO [ca. 1:38] & sexy [ca. 1:41] & OO & PO [ca. 1:44] & NA & (sehr? kurz) OO(-?) (rO) [ca. 1:48] & sexy
Tara Frederick: OO [ca. 0:51]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; (vermutl. auf längerem "Director's Cut" beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.25-0.00, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Lesung (BRD 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Bettina Lamprecht: sD

23.27-1.34 (auch Donnerstag, 1.07-3.14), ORF 1:
The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung [= The Rock - Entscheidung auf Alcatraz {DVD-Titel}] (The Rock; USA 1996)
Vanessa Marcil: sBH [ca. 0:26] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.30-1.00, SRF zwei:
Trainspotting {wenn wie ARD- und ZDF-Version; oder (laut IMDb): Trainspotting - Neue Helden} (Trainspotting; GB 1996)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Kelly Macdonald: OO [0:25 (2x)] & OO & PO & (recht kurz) nPU [0:26]
Pauline Lynch: OO (in Video) [0:19] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:25 (0:26/0:27)]
Shirley Henderson: sD (li.) [0:25]

23.40-1.10, WDR:
Das Leben danach (BRD © 2017)
Jella Haase: sD(-) [0:05] & sBH (mit sD) [0:31] & OO [0:52] & OO- (rO-) [0:53] & OH- [?] (ob. RÜ) [0:54] & sD(-) [1:06] & sD & sBH (re. Hälfte; mit sD) [1:08]

23.57-0.42, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 1] (BRD © 2017)
Franziska Holitschke {laut Mr. Skin u.a.; nicht im Absp.}: PO- & OO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) od. PU [0:07] & OH(-) [0:08 (recht kurz)]
Laura Kiehne: OO- (lO-) [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Liv Lisa Fries: (s?)PO (recht kurz) & OO- (rO-; sehr kurz) [0:01] & sexy (?) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sUPS- od. sexy [0:16]
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: OO [0:22] & OO- [0:38] (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH(-) bzw. OH- (auf Filmstreifen) [0:36] bzw. PO bzw. NA ? bzw. OO (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:38]
[etliche Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:24]

0.05-1.55 und 1.55-3.35, ATV II:
Vier Brüder (Four Brothers; USA 2005)
Sofia Vergara: sBH & (kurz) sPO- [0:14] & sBH (mit sD) [(0:50-)0:51]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:47-0:48]

0.10-1.40 (auch Donnerstag, 2.20-3.40), Tele 5:
Havenhurst (USA © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jennifer Blanc: OO [0:10] & sD [0:21]
Julie Benz: OH(-) (li.) [0:11] & sD(-) od. sD [0:25]

0.15-2.05, arte:
Verhängnis {oder (wie bei 3sat-Version): Damage - Verhängnis} (Damage / Fatale; GB/FRA © 1992)
Juliette Binoche: sexy [0:12/0:13 0:21-0:24] & (NA bzw. OH(-) bzw.) OO- (lO-) [(0:24-)0:26] & OH- [0:30(-0:31)] & sexy (?) [0:32] & (NA bzw.) PU & PO [(0:50-)0:51] & sNIP [1:00 1:01] & (sNIP- ? bzw.) OO+ [(1:25/)1:26] & OO [1:27-1:28]
Miranda Richardson: sexy [1:35] & (sNIP & OH- bzw.) OO [(1:36-)1:37]
(oder - wie in der im Febr. 2008 gesendeten Filmversion (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. eine Minute früher [als bei ZDF-/3sat-Version])

0.25-2.05, BR:
Kurzfilmnacht: Seltsame Geschichten
_darin u.a._
Oskarreif (BRD © 2015)
Anja Lehmann (Lena Ehlers’ Bodydouble): OO [0:04]
_und_
Die Statue, die mir wuchs (BRD o.J. [2018?])
Merle Wasmuth: PO (li. Hälfte) [0:00] & (... bzw.) PU [(0:01-)0:02] & NA [0:04] & PU (auf Fotos) [0:07] & sD (auf Foto) [0:11] & OO [0:19 (recht kurz)] & OO+ [0:20] & OO (lO) [0:21] & sD [0:25 0:26]

0.40-1.15, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Macht] (Exit: [1.] Steril; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder [eigtl. Helinder]: OO [0:02 0:03] & ... [0:04]

0.42-1.28, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 2] (BRD © 2017)
Franziska Holitschke: PO- & NA [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Liv Lisa Fries: sexy (od. PO-- ?) [0:08] & OO [0:41]
Sophie Pfennigstorf: sD [0:40]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) bzw. PU od. OO bzw. OH+ bzw. OO (auf (anderem) Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:30] bzw. OO {zwei} bzw. … [0:40]
[vier Unbekannte]: OH (& sPO) [0:35-0:37]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:28 0:31 0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36 0:37 0:38 0:39]

1.55-3.50, Tele 5:
Mütter und Töchter (Mother and Child / Madres e hijas; USA/ESP 2009)
Kerry Washington: OO (rO) [0:10]
Naomi Watts: sD [0:27(-)0:29] & PO & PU [0:30] & PO- [0:44] & sBH [1:05]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:01 1:42]

2.20-2.55, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Absturz] (Exit: [4.] Jeppe {laut IMDb; oder: Face off ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:03 (recht kurz)]

2.35-3.20, SWR:
Großstadtrevier: DRAH DI NET UM (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Jeanne Goursaud: sD [0:08]
Vita Tepel: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:06/0:07 0:42 0:44]

2.55-3.30, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Lügen] (Exit: [5.] Hermine {laut IMDb; oder: Hun er en hore ?}; NOR 2019)
Ellen Hellinder: (s?)PO- [0:19 (sehr kurz)] & OO (lO) & sPO [0:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:19 0:22 0:23] bzw. sexy [0:19 0:20 (0:31)] bzw. sBH [(0:19) 0:31] bzw. sBH(-) (li. mit sD) [0:19 0:22 0:23 (0:31)] bzw. sBH- (mit sD) [0:22]

3.30-5.00 (auch Donnerstag, 6.45-8.15), one:
Unterwegs mit Elsa (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia von Rittberg: sBI- (im Wasser) [(1:25) 1:26]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:58 0:59 1:00]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:26/)0:27 0:59-1:00] & sD [1:00]

3.35-5.05, ATV II:
Rockstars zähmt man nicht (BRD © 2017)
Cristina do Rego: OH [1:04]
[eine (vlt. zwei) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:19]

4.05-4.35, zdf_neo:
EXIT - EINE NRK-SERIE[: Auszeit] (Exit: [7.] Dagen derpå {laut Mr. Skin; oder (laut IMDb): Downfall}; NOR 2019)
Daria Zlokazova: sBI (& sPO- [?]) [0:19 0:20-0:22 (0:23 0:24) 0:25]
Ellen Hellinder: PO [0:30] {kein OO}
Julie Chantal Levin-Erichsen: NA [0:28] & PO (mit nPU- ?) & OO [0:29]
[unbekannt]: sBH (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO & OO [0:27] & sPO [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:19] bzw. sD [0:27]


----------



## Anonymos (20 Juli 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 21.(/22.) Juli 2022:

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Die Bombe (BRD © 2022)
Leonie Wesselow: sBH(-) (re. Hälfte) & sUPS [0:01 (sehr kurz bzw. 2x recht kurz)] & sUPS- [0:10 (sehr kurz)]
Meriel Hinsching: sNIP- (li.) & sD(-) (re.) [0:00] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:09 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:12] & sD(-) (re.) [0:13] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:14 (sehr kurz)]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Die eigenen vier Wände (BRD © 2003)
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [(0:00?-)0:01 0:04 0:16]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
unter weissen SegelN: Odyssee Der Herzen (BRD © 2005)
Annett Renneberg: sNIP [0:05 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:19] & sBI [0:51 0:53-0:54] & sexy [(1:09-1:10) 1:15]
Katja Giammona: sBA(-) [(0:51) 0:53 (0:56 0:59 1:01/1:02)]
Loretta Stern: sBI [0:51 0:53 0:56]
Michaela May: sNIP [0:46-0:48]
Renan Demirkan: (s)BA- [0:51 0:53 0:54]

10.28-10.49 (auch Freitag, 9.40-10.00), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein drittes Jahr ([scrubs]: [[3.1]] My Own American Girl; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)]

12.55-13.40 und 1.25-2.10, hr:
die anwälte: selbstjustiz (BRD o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Bremermann: (sexy (?) bzw.) sBH [(0:03/)0:04]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
Rentnercops: Langfristig untragbar (BRD © 2020)
Katrin Heß: sD(-) [0:00] & sexy [0:01] & sD [0:05 (recht kurz)] (danach nix)

ca. 13.45-14.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die sieben Zwerge des Ekels (TWO and a half MEN: [12.7] Sex with an Animated Ed Asner; USA 2014)
Brenda Koo: sBI [0:06-0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08/0:09]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:18-0:19] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Stone: sBI [0:08/0:09] 

ca. 14.15-14.40 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.35-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hier kommt der Weihnachtsmann (TWO and a half MEN: [12.8] Family, Bublé, Deep-Fried Turkey; USA 2014)
Alex Rose Wiesel: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Ciera Foster: sBI [0:00/0:01]
Gracie Zane: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Kari Klinkenborg: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

14.15-15.05, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zu neuen Ufern (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nadine Warmuth: (OH- ? [0:01] &) OH(-) & (mind.) sPO- [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00 und 2.30-3.55, rbb:
Verliebte Diebe (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andrea Lamár: sD(-) od. sD [0:07]
Gudrun Landgrebe: sD(-) [0:46]
[unbekannt (1)]: sBH (od. sBI) [0:23] & sBH (od. sBI) & sPO (fast PO) [0:24]
[unbekannt (2)]: sexy [0:23 0:25]
[unbekannt (3)]: sBH [0:23 0:24] & sBH & (seitl.) sPO [0:25]

14.30-16.00 und 23.30-1.00, hr:
Willkommen bei den Honeckers (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cornelia Gröschel: sexy [0:05] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Trug und Schluss (House M.D.: [8.18] Body and Soul; USA 2012)
Karolina Wydra: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Henker & Richter: Rufmord (BRD © 2012)
Isabel Vollmer: sD (auf Foto(s)) [0:18 (0:19)] & sD(-) [0:41 0:42 (jew. recht kurz)]

15.45-16.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Schmerzensgrenzen (House M.D. [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2004)
Jennifer Morrison: sD(-) (gemäß Bildern)

16.05-17.35 (auch Freitag, 9.20-10.45), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Wind über den Schären (BRD © 2004)
Anja Knauer: sD(-) [0:19 (recht kurz)]
Valerie Niehaus: sD od. sD(-) [0:32] & sD(-) [0:33 0:36 0:37] & OH- [0:42/0:43]

(16.15-17.05 (auch Freitag, 10.40-11.30), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Nachwirkungen (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Jane Chirwa: sexy ? [0:01])

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.05-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blinder Zorn (Charmed: [7.1] A Call to Arms; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05 (0:06)] & sD(-) [0:18 0:26 0:31] & sexy [0:37]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:33]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:32]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Nackte Tatsachen (Charmed: [7.2] The Bare Witch Project; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:25/0:26 0:33 0:34] & NA bzw. OH [0:38-0:39] & sNIP-
Kristen Miller: NA [0:03 0:04] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & NA [0:14] & OH (vlt. NA) [0:16] & NA [0:24 0:25 0:32] & OH [0:36/0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP (li.) [0:29] & sexy [0:38]

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL: SLACKLINE _(ÖST/BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur Anfang und Ende):}
Kristina Sprenger: sD [0:42]

18.15-18.45 (auch Freitag, 16.25-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [11.1] Nangnangnangnang; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [zieml. oft]
Lilah Richcreek: sBH [am Ende]

19.00-19.25 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Buddha lugt aus seinem Tempel (TWO and a half MEN: [11.2] I Think I Banged Lucille Ball; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:17-)0:18]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP (re.) [0:19]
Shanti Lowry: sBH (mit sD) [0:07]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Strip-Poker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.4] Clank, Clank, Drunken Skank; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:03] & (mind.) sD-
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (re.) [0:06 0:07/0:08]
Jennifer Aspen: sD(-) [0:13]
Molly Stanton: (mind.) sD- [am Anfang]
Nicole Travolta: sD [am Anfang] & sD(-) [0:09] & OH- (in Video) [ca. 0:16]
Tara Perry: sD [am Anfang & 0:09]

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Oh Gott! Mein Mann hat mich nackt gesehen! (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: sD(-) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:35] & sD [(0:36) 0:37 (0:38)] & (mind.) sD-

20.15-22.05 (auch Freitag, 22.05-23.55), VOX:
Pitch Perfect 3 (USA 2017)
(mind.)
Hannah Fairlight: sBI [ca. 0:55]
Ruby Rose: sBI [ca. 0:55]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.00, NITRO:
S.W.A.T.: Einsatz in Mexiko (S.W.A.T.: [2.12] Los Huesos; USA 2019)
Essined Aponte: sBA (mit sD) [ca. 0:13] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.50, PULS 4:
Inside Man (USA 2006)
(mind.)
Kim Director: sD [ca. 0:49]
Rozanne Sher: sBH [ca. 0:19]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 0:19] bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.10-22.05, RTL UP:
Doctor’s Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Mist! Wieder einen Frosch erwischt! (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: sD(-) [0:22]

21.45-22.45, arte:
Real Humans - Echte Menschen [Folge 1] (Äkta människor [1.1]; SWE © 2012)
Eva Röse (?): (mind.) OH- [0:44]
Lisette Pagler: OO [0:18 0:19 0:20(kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- (rO-) (od. Fake) bzw. sBH (von re. Seite/hint.) [0:24] bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) (auf ~Foto) [0:40 0:42(kurz)]

22.00-22.50, NDR:
Morden im Norden: Tödliches Vertrauen (BRD © 2016)
Annika Martens: sD(-) [0:04 0:09-0:10]
Nina Gnädig: (mind.) sD- [0:31 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:40]

22.05-0.55, VOX:
The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung [= The Rock - Entscheidung auf Alcatraz {DVD-Titel}] (The Rock; USA 1996)
Vanessa Marcil: sBH [ca. 0:26] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.05-22.30, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Männertage (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Brigitte Zeh: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08]
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

22.15-0.40, Tele 5:
RoboCop 2 {oder: Robocop 2} (USA 1990)
Angie Bolling: sexy od. sUPS [ca. 0:14] (& sD ?)
Belinda Bauer: sUPS od. sexy [ca. 0:45]
Fabiana Udenio: sBI (mit sD) & sPO- [ca. 1:06]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-23.55, 3sat:
Inspektor Jury: der {so} Tod des Harlekins (BRD/ÖST(/IRL) © 2017)
Eimear Morrissey: sBH [0:40-0:41]
Gemma Leah Devereux: OH [0:52]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy od. sBH(-) ? [0:40] bzw. sD [0:42 (recht kurz)]

22.30-22.55, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Karate-Conny (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:01(= Vorsp.; recht kurz) (0:03)]

22.45-23.45, arte:
Real Humans - Echte Menschen [Folge 2] (Äkta människor [1.2]; SWE © 2012)
Camilla Larsson: sD [0:37(kurz) 0:44]
Lisette Pagler: OO [0:06]
Pia Halvorsen: sD [0:21 0:47]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBA (von hint.) [0:20]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OH bzw. sD bzw. ... [0:17 0:18]

22.50-23.35, NITRO:
S.W.A.T.: Korrupt (S.W.A.T.: [2.15] Fallen; USA 2019)
Michelly Farias: sBH (gemäß Bild)

22.55-0.35 (auch Freitag, 4.30-6.15), zdf_neo:
Die Hochzeit meines besten Freundes (My Best Friend's Wedding; USA 1997)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Filmdrittel)}:
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:13/0:14]
Rachel Griffiths: sD(-) [0:17/0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]

22.55-23.20, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Praxis Doktor Schlauchboot (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Anna Julia Antonucci: sD(-)
Caroline Maria Frier: sD(-)
Susanna Okonowski (?): sBI
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO; auf Fotobild) bzw. sD(-?)

23.04-23.59, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Trügerische Sicherheit] (Desperate Housewives: [7.22] And Lots of Security ...; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [0:10]

23.20-23.45, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Bye Bye Bein (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Anna Julia Antonucci: sD(-) (re.) [0:01]
Caroline Maria Frier: sD(-?) [0:20 (sehr kurz)]

23.29-1.08, ORF 1:
Wanted (USA/BRD 2008)
Angelina Jolie: PO [ca. 0:45]
Kristen Hager: sBH [ca. 0:02]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.35-1.10, SRF zwei:
Kill the Boss 2 (Horrible Bosses 2; USA 2014)
(mind.)
Cassandra Starr: sBI
Jennifer Aniston: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:21]
Keeley Hazell: sD
Lindsay Sloane: sBI
Nicole Domecus: sBI
Sasha Casares: sBI
Shelby Chesnes: sD(-) od. sD
Tatum Miranda: sBI
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) oder Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.25, 3sat:
Spreewaldkrimi: Die Tränen der Fische (BRD © 2011)
Jenny Schily: OO- (lO-) & PO [0:11 (jew. recht kurz)]

23.59-0.56, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Partytime] (Desperate Housewives: [7.23] Come on Over for Dinner; USA 2011)
Marcia Cross: sD [0:30]
Teri Hatcher: sD [(0:22 0:23) (0:34-)0:35]
Vanessa Williams: sD [0:17-0:19 0:20 0:24 0:25/0:26 (0:30) (0:32-)0:33 (0:34)]

0.00-0.25, Comedy Central:
modern family: 15 Prozent (modern family: [1.13] Fifteen Percent; USA © 2010)
Julie Bowen: sBH [0:00]
Sofia Vergara: sD(-) [0:10]

0.02-1.30, ORF 2:
Eine ganz heiße Nummer (BRD/ÖST © 2011)
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD od. sD(-) [0:11]
Monika Gruber: sD(-) [0:12 0:24]
Rosalie Thomass: sD [0:10 0:11 (0:15)]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PU (& PO) (im Fernsehen) [0:50]

0.40-2.05 (auch Freitag, 3.05-4.30), Tele 5:
Agent Red - Ein tödlicher Auftrag (Agent Red = Captured; USA(/CAN?) © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Filmdrittel):}
Natalie Radford: OO [0:19] & sPO & OH(-) & sD(-) (li.) [0:20] & sPO(-?) (re. Hälfte; sehr kurz) & (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sD(-) (re.) [0:22 (recht kurz)]

0.45-1.45, arte:
Real Humans - Echte Menschen [Folge 4] (Äkta människor [1.4]; SWE © 2012)
(vermutl.) Jane Timglas: OO- (lO-) [0:20] & OO [0:21] & OO- (lO-) [0:22] & sD [0:45] & OO(-) [0:51]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBA [0:50 (0:51)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:19] bzw. ... [0:39]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OH [0:19 0:39]

1.45-3.30, arte:
Border {oder: Grenze} (Gräns / Grænse; SWE/DAN 2018)
Eva Melander: PU & PO [ca. 0:20] & PO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) [ca. 0:59] & PU & PO [ca. 1:04] & OO [ca. 1:18] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.00-4.30 (auch Freitag, 7.40-9.05), one:
Winnetous Weiber (BRD © 2014)
Josephin Busch: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

3.30-4.55, ATV II:
Die HochzeitsVERplaner {so} (BRD(/ITA) © 2017)
Jana Julie Kilka: sD [ca. 0:43-0:44 (0:49)] & sBI [0:50 0:52(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sD [0:59 (1:00) 1:02 (1:24)]
Rebecca Immanuel: OH(-) [0:38] & sD(-?) [0:54]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO & PU bzw. PO & (kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) bzw. PO [0:32]

5.00-5.40, SRF zwei:
RoyalPains: Hanks zukünftiger Kollege (RoyalPains: [4.13] Something Fishy This Way Comes; USA 2012)
Kat Foster: (vlt.) sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung [aus dieser Folge ?])

[Das morgige Frühprogramm ist noch in Arbeit ...]


----------



## Anonymos (21 Juli 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 22.(/23.) Juli 2022:

6.15-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Geld her, oder... (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28 0:29]

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Der Delfin (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sBH (mit sD) [0:03 0:04] & sexy [(mind.) 0:18]

7.35-8.00, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Der Schichtsalat (BRD © 2022)
Nagmeh Alaei: sexy (?) [0:08-0:09]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Sehnsüchte (BRD © 2003)
Jasmin Jacob: "sB" & (unter sCT[-]) sPO [0:05-0:06] & "sB" [0:07(kurz) (0:08)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") & (unter sCT-) sPO [0:40 0:41]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Sekunden der Ewigkeit (BRD © 2000)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Mediha Cetin: sD [0:41]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eifersucht (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexa Maria Surholt: sD(-) (re.) [0:13]

9.54-10.41, ORF 2:
Kommissar REX: BLINDE WUT (ÖST/BRD 1999)
Bojana Golenac: sNIP [(0:00-)0:01 0:02 0:03] & sD+ (li.) [0:04] & sD(+?) (re.) [0:14 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) [0:17/0:18] & sNIP [(0:26) 0:28] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:32]

10.01-10.22, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue Ära ([scrubs]: [3.2] My Journey; USA © 2003)
Maureen McCormick: sD(-) [0:01 (0:19 [= Absp.])]
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]

10.22-10.42, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Berater ([scrubs]: [[3.3]] My White Whale; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:07] & sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

10.25-11.55, SWR & 12.30-13.58 und 5.25-6.55, mdr:
unter weissen SegelN {so}: Frühlingsgefühle (BRD © 2006)
Esther Seibt: sBI [0:09] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:27]
Gerit Kling: (mind.) sD-
Ivonne Schönherr: sexy [0:33] & sWS (li. sCT(-) & re. sNIP) [0:59]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:11 (recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:28]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (sPO &) "sB" [0:52]

12.35-13.25, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Große Erwartungen (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: sBH [0:07]

ca. 12.50-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wahren Gefühle ([scrubs]: [[3.20]] My Fault; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sD [0:03 0:04 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 13.20-13.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rückzieher ([scrubs]: [[3.21]] My Self-Examination; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Tara Reid: sD [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14 0:15]

ca. 13.45-14.15, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mütter an der Kletterwand (TWO and a half MEN: [12.9] Bouncy, Bouncy, Bouncy, Lyndsey; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:15/0:16]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD [0:17-0:19]
[einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 (0:12-)0:13 0:14]

14.30-16.00 und 3.45-5.15, hr:
Wohin der Weg mich führt (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Johanna Christine Gehlen: Oops od. OO- (lO-) (im Spiegel) [1:08 (sehr kurz)] (0:44 trotz nasser Kleidung nix)

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Unterwegs mit Elsa (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia von Rittberg: sBI- (im Wasser) [(1:25) 1:26]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:58 0:59 1:00]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:26/)0:27 0:59-1:00] & sD [1:00]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Das Ende danach? (House M.D.: [1.3] Occam's Razor; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Alexis Thorpe: sexy (Slip) [0:00-0:01]

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer auf Zypern (BRD © 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Annika Blendl: sBI [0:41/0:42]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Rivalitätszauber (Charmed: [7.3] Cheaper by the Coven; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:37 (kurz)]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" [0:15-0:16 0:28(-)0:29]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch Der {so} Piraten (Charmed: [7.4] Charrrmed!; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18/0:19 0:22-0:23 0:25-0:26 0:27 0:29] & sCT- [0:38]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:07 0:21 (0:37)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.25-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Schwesternschaft (Ghost Whisperer: [4.15] Greek Tragedy; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sexy (BH (teilw. mit sD) unter sCT) [0:19/0:20 0:23/0:24]

18.41-20.25, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Debout sur la montagne (FRA 2019)
Pauline Lorillard: OO (zumind. lO) (gemäß Bild)

19.30-19.55 (auch Samstag, 18.20-18.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mein erstes Mal (TWO and a half MEN: [11.7] Some Kind of Lesbian Zombie; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [(0:00-)0:01] & sD [0:06/0:07]
Madison Dylan: sD(-) [(0:04-)0:05] & sBH [0:12 0:14-0:15]

20.15-22.50 und 3.10-5.15 , RTL ZWEI:
Attraction (Притяжение [= Pritjaženie]; RUS 2017)
Irina Starshenbaum: sD(-?) & sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:13] & sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:18] & NA+ (& OO- (rO-) ?) [ca. 0:51] & sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:26] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.00, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wolfratshauser Königsblau (BRD 2019)
Christiane Brammer: (mind.) sD- [0:04] & sD(-) [0:05 (0:06) 0:14/0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:22-0:23] & sD(-) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sD [(0:31) 0:35-0:36] & (mind.) sD- [0:39] & sD(-) [0:40-0:41]

20.15-22.05 (auch Samstag, 12.30-14.20), ORF III:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Das Fenster zum Hof (Alfred Hitchcock’s Rear Window; USA © 1954)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Georgine Darcy: OH- & sBH od. "sB" [0:02] & sBH od. "sB" [0:04-0:05 0:13 0:35 0:49 0:54] & sexy [1:46]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07-0:08 0:13]

22.00-23.55 (auch Samstag, 2.45-4.10), Tele 5:
Shark Lake (USA 2015)
Melissa Bolona: sBI (mit sD) & sPO (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

22.32-0.37, 3sat:
Public Enemy No. 1: Todestrieb ([Mesrine:] L'ennemi public n° 1; FRA/CAN 2008)
Helena Soubeyrand: OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:21 (sehr? kurz)]
Ludivine Sagnier: OO & (mind.) PO- [ca. 1:11] & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.10-23.40, zdf_neo:
Exit: Alles auf Anfang (Exit: [2.3] Tro mot seg selv; NOR 2021)
Alice Abia: OO [ca. 0:01]
Ellen Helinder: OO & PO [ca. 0:29]
Sonja Wanda: OO [ca. 0:01]
Thale Myhre: OO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
für die sieben (!) anderen Folgen keine Zeit mehr)

0.00-2.00, SRF 1:
Ian Fleming's Moonraker - Streng geheim {so jedenfalls bei ARD-Version} ([Ian Fleming's] Moonraker; GB/FRA 1979)
{Szenenauswahl:}
Blanche Ravalec: sD [1:07]
Corinne Clery: sD(-) [0:11 0:16] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:25]
Emily Bolton: sexy [0:55]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sD

0.15-1.45, Das Erste:
Kommissarin Louise Boni [eigtl. Bonì]: jäger in der nacht {so} (BRD © 2016)
Livia Matthes: OO [0:01] & OO- [0:02]
Melika Foroutan: sBH*-* (überw. dunkel) [1:22/1:23 1:24 1:25]

0.37-2.06, 3sat:
NACHTSCHICHT: Das tote Mädchen (BRD © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa Maria Potthoff: sD (& sPO unter sCT) [0:41/0:42]

0.40-1.00, RTL UP:
alles atze: Das Straßenfest (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: sD [0:10]
Ninon Held: sD(-) [0:16 (recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]

0.46-2.13, ORF 2:
Die schöne Braut in Schwarz, Teil 1 (BRD 2001 {laut ORF} od. 2004 {laut IMDb})
Anja Stöhr: PU [0:00? 0:17-0:18] & OO (od. PU ?) [0:45 od. 0:49]
Claudia Michelsen: OH [0:20 od. 0:21]
Iris Berben: NA+ [0:22] & sBH [0:23] & sBA [0:25 od. 0:26]
Merima Terzic od. [unbekannt]: sexy ? [0:19 ?] & OO [0:45 od. 0:49]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU [0:28 0:31-0:33 od. 0:29 0:32]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus drei bzw. zwei Quellen [da man den Film seit einer Ewigkeit in Deutschland nicht mehr zu sehen bekommt])

0.50-1.15, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Lesung (BRD 2012)
Bettina Lamprecht: sD (re.) (auf Notebook) [0:12]

1.00-1.25, RTL UP:
alles atze: Die Behindertenwerkstatt (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) 0:16]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

1.15-3.10, RTL ZWEI:
28 Tage später (28 Days Later ... = 28 Days Later; GB 2002)
Naomie Harris: sBH [ca. 1:28] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[eine od. einige Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß (widersprüchl.) Szenenbeschreibungen)

1.15-1.35, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die SMS (BRD © 2012)
Isabel Vollmer: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:03(kurz) 0:04 0:05(kurz)]

1.25-1.45, RTL UP:
alles atze: Plätes Geburtstag (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Heike Kloss: (mind.) sD- [0:11]
Ninon Held: (mind.) sD- [0:05 0:06] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:08 0:09 0:13-0:14 0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:17]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [innerh. Vorsp.]

1.50-3.20, mdr:
Gestern waren wir Fremde (BRD © 2012)
Anna Maria Sturm: sNIP [(1:01) 1:03 (1:04)]
Lisa Wagner: sBH (etw. unscharf) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO bzw. OO [0:14/0:15] & sPO(-?) (bei hautfarbenem Slip) od. PO [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:43] & sBH (recht dunkel) [0:53] & sUPS [0:55 (recht kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:56-0:57]

ca. 4.00-4.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Wochenende (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH [0:15]
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) [0:06 0:07] & sBH [0:14]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:20]

[Das morgige Frühprogramm muss noch ausgearbeit werden ...]


----------



## Anonymos (22 Juli 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 23. Juli 2022:

5.50-6.30 und 4.55-5.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Lesen und Schreiben (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD [0:00] & sD(-) [0:13 0:16 0:17 0:29 (0:30 0:31) 0:33 0:42]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) bzw. sD [0:42]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:41 0:42]

9.00-10.30, one:
Unterwegs mit Elsa (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia von Rittberg: sBI- (im Wasser) [(1:25) 1:26]
Michaela May (60+): sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:58 0:59 1:00]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [(0:26/)0:27 0:59-1:00] & sD [1:00]

9.00-10.30 und 1.10-2.40, rbb:
Unzertrennlich nach Verona (BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: (mind.) sD- [0:47 (0:48)]

10.15-11.45 und 2.25-3.55, WDR:
Zimmer mit Stall: Tierisch gute Ferien (BRD © 2019)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD [0:20(-0:21) (0:24)] & (mind.) sD-
Amelie Plaas-Link: sexy od. OH- ? [0:52]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD [0:06(recht kurz) 0:18]

10.35-12.00, ORF 2:
Eine ganz heiße Nummer (BRD/ÖST © 2011)
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD od. sD(-) [0:11]
Monika Gruber: sD(-) [0:12 0:24]
Rosalie Thomass: sD [0:10 0:11 (0:15)]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PU (& PO) (im Fernsehen) [0:50]

11.45-13.15 und 1.00-2.25, WDR:
Der Ranger - Paradies Heimat: Entscheidungen (BRD © 2020)
Denise Zich: sD(-) [0:11 (recht kurz)]
Liza Tzschirner: sD [0:23/0:24]

12.05-13.35, Das Erste:
Der Schwarzwaldhof (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Saskia Vester: sD [0:56]

12.15-13.40, ZDF:
Nägel mit Köppen (BRD © 2012)
Elena Uhlig: sD(-) [(0:34 [sehr kurz]) 0:35 (0:36)] & sD [1:08(recht kurz) 1:20 1:21] & sD(-) [1:22 1:26 (1:27)]
Ulrike Kriener (50+): OO [0:52 (recht kurz)]
Ulrike Kriener (jung) od. [unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- (auf Foto[montage?]) [1:01 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Zeitungsfoto) [0:54]

12.30-14.00 und 23.20-0.45, SWR:
Mutter auf Streife (BRD © 2015)
Mira Bartuschek: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:38 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:49 0:50] & sNIP- [0:51/0:52] & sD [0:56 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:24 (recht kurz)]

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Nebel über Schloss Kilrush (BRD(/ÖST) © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerstin Gähte: sD(-) od. sD [1:06]
Lara Joy Körner: OH(-) [1:02 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.15-16.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Männergruppe (TWO and a half MEN: [12.11] For Whom the Booty Calls; USA 2015)
Nikki Leigh: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05] & sD [0:19]

18.27-19.20, ORF 1:
VIER FRAUEN und ein †odesfall {so}: LIEBESKNOCHEN (ÖST © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Brigitte Jaufenthaler: sD(-) (re.) [0:02]

18.50-19.15 (auch Sonntag, 17.50-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Hals- und Beinbruch (TWO and a half MEN: [11.9] Numero Uno Accidente Lawyer; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [0:03/0:04]
Kate Miner: sBH(-) [0:16-0:17 0:18]

19.15-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 18.20-18.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

19.25-20.15, ZDF:
Lena Lorenz: Ein Fall von Liebe, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
Marie-Christine Friedrich: sBH(-) [0:38 (recht kurz)]

19.45-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]


20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.45-2.15), BR:

DIE DIVA, Thailand und wir! (BRD/ÖST © 2016)

Anneke Kim Sarnau: sexy [1:00-1:01 1:06 1:10] & sD (li.) [1:11] & sD(-) (re.) [1:12] & sBH (re. mit sD) [(1:19/)1:20] & (sexy (in Video) bzw.) OH- [(1:26/)1:27]

[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)


20.15-22.15, Super RTL:

Midnight Sun - Alles für dich (Midnight Sun; USA 2018)

Bella Thorne: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:48 ... (zwei Szenen)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


20.15-21.45 und 3.45-5.15, SWR:

NORD bei NORDWEST: Estonia (BRD © 2016)

{aus nicht vollständiger Sichtung:}

Marleen Lohse: sBH [1:08 1:09]


20.15-21.45, NDR:

Ein Hausboot zum Verlieben (BRD © 2009)

{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}

Julia Koschitz: sD(-) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:07/0:08] & sBI [1:02-1:03(Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) 1:09(Zeitungsfoto; recht kurz) 1:16(Zeitungsfoto) (1:19[Zeitungsfotos & (in Flashback) etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:20(Zeitungsfotos)]


20.15-22.00 (auch Sonntag, 13.10-14.50), ATV II:

GUT ZU VÖGELN (BRD 2016)

{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten aus erster Durchsicht:}

(mind.)

Anja Knauer: sD [(0:23/)0:24 (0:25) 0:26] (& OH- ? [0:39]) & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:40] & sBH [0:46] & sNIP [1:05]

Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sexy (?) [0:17]

Birte Glang: OH+ [0:05 0:06]

Lore Richter: sPO(-) & sBI (od. "sB") [0:48-0:49] & sBI (od. "sB") [0:58 0:59]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy [0:56] bzw. sBI [0:5X ca.0:59]


21.45-23.20, WDR:

Die Welt der Wunderlichs (BRD/CH © 2016)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Andreja Schneider: sD(-) [0:10(-)0:11]

Bea Brych: sD [0:15] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:17 (recht kurz)]


21.50-23.20 und 2.15-3.45, SWR:

Die Bestatterin: Der Tod zahlt alle Schulden (BRD © 2019)

Caroline Junghanns: (mind.?) sD- [1:00 (recht kurz)]

[unbekannt ("Penelope")]: "sB" [1:11-1:13]

[unbekannt]: sD [1:11]


22.00-0.05, BR:

Kirschblüten - Hanami (BRD © 2007)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

[unbekannt (1)]: nPU [0:59] & PO & nPU [1:00]

[unbekannt (2)]: PO & OO bzw. OO+ [1:00-1:01]

[unbekannt (3)]: PU [1:00(-)1:01]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sUPS bzw. sexy [0:59]

[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:59]


22.00-23.30 und 2.45-4.15, zdf_neo:

Maximum Risk (USA 1996)

Natasha Henstridge: sBH [0:32 (0:33)] & sBH & OO (rO; im Spiegel) [0:44] & sBH & OO & {wenn wie SAT.1-Bildformat} PO- (od. {falls Fullscreen-Format} PO) [1:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. sexy [0:35]


22.00-23.20 (auch Sonntag, 2.25-3.45), one:

Good People (USA/GB/DAN/SWE 2014)

Kate Hudson: PO [ca. 0:30] & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


22.00-22.55, ATV II:

Lucifer[: Lügen haben kurze Beine] (Lucifer: [2.2] Liar, Liar, Slutty Dress on Fire; USA 2016)

Lesley-Ann Brandt: sexy [0:23 (0:25?) 0:26 0:28 0:29]

Tricia Helfer: sD [0:05-0:06 0:07] & (mind.) OH- (vlt. NA) [0:08] & sD (li.) [0:08-0:09] & sD(-) [0:23] & sD(-) bzw. sD (?) [0:33-0:35] & sD(-) [0:40-0:42]

[unbekannt]: ... [0:29 (recht kurz)]


ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.20-2.05, SAT.1 Gold:

Danni Lowinski!: Endspiel (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])

Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]


22.30-0.40 (auch Sonntag, 2.20-4.00), PULS 4:

Die Bourne[-]Verschwörung {wenn wie RTL(-ZWEI)-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): The Bourne Supremacy - Die Bourne[-]Verschwörung} (The Bourne Supremacy; USA/BRD 2004)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Franka Potente: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 (0:17)]

[... Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy (bzw. sBA ?)


22.35-0.10 und 2.05-4.30, ServusTV:

The Call {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut ServusTV): The Call - Leg nicht auf!} (The Call; USA 2013)

Abigail Breslin: (sBH- mit) sD [0:50 0:51] & sBH (mit sD) [1:01-1:03 1:17 1:18 1:19 1:20 1:21 1:22 1:23-1:24]

Halle Berry: (mind.) sD- [1:12]


22.55-23.45, ATV II:

Lucifer[: Sündenfresser] (Lucifer: [2.3] Sin-Eater; USA 2016)

(mind.)

Bree Woodill: ("sB-" od. sBH- ? mit) sD (in Video) [0:15]

Lesley-Ann Brandt: sD [(0:17) 0:18 (0:24) 0:25]

Veronika London: sBH [0:01]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBI (in Video) [0:09]

[einige Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sBH u./od. "sB" [0:19/0:20 (0:20/0:21)]


ca. 23.05-23.50 und 2.05-2.45, SAT.1 Gold:

Danni Lowinski!: Zigeunerjunge (BRD © 2012)

Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21 (0:33 0:34)]


23.20-1.00, WDR:

Das Blaue vom Himmel (BRD © 2011)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Juta Vanaga: OO [0:32 (0:33)]

Karoline Herfurth: OO (lO) [1:26]

[unbekannt]: PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto(s)) [0:31 0:32 0:33]

[drei Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO+ (jew. auf Foto) [0:33]


23.30-1.00, rbb:

Princess Cyd (USA 2017)

Jessie Pinnick: sBI [(mind.) ca. 1:13] & ... [ca. 1:15] & OH (& sexy ?)

Malic White: sexy (Sport-BH) od. sBH [ca. 0:32] & sBI [ca. 1:13] & sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) & OO [ca. 1:15]

Rebecca Spence: PO & OO [ca. 0:42] & sBA

(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)


23.55-1.25 und 3.05-4.35, Das Erste:

ENGELMACHER - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2016)

Lisa Maria Potthoff: PO (sehr kurz) & OO+ [0:47] & (NA(+) bzw.) PO (recht kurz) & nPU (sehr kurz) [(0:48- )0:49]


23.55-1.50, SRF 1:

Get Carter {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (laut SRF): Get Carter - Jack rechnet ab (oder (laut IMDb): Jack rechnet ab)} (Get Carter; GB 1971)

(mind.)

Britt Ekland: sBH [0:28] & sBH & OO [0:29] & OO [0:30]

Dorothy White: sBH & OO(-) [1:24] & OO(-) [1:25] & OO [1:29]

Geraldine Moffatt: PO & OO [0:58/0:59] & OO bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) PO & (recht kurz) PU [1:00-1:01] & OO (in Schw.-W.-Film) [1:02 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:03] & sBH (in Schw.-W.-Film) [1:03 1:04] & (OH+ (vlt. NA+) bzw.) OO [(1:04-)1:06]

Rosemarie Dunham: OH(+?) [0:45 (sehr kurz)]


0.05-1.55, BR:

Kirschblüten & Dämonen (BRD © 2018)

{aus Teilsichtung:}

Aya Irizuki: sexy (Unterhose) [0:38] & sBH (& "sCT(-)-PO") [0:39(-0:40)]


0.15-2.25, mdr:

Sanft schläft der Tod (BRD © 2016)

Marleen Lohse: sBH [0:05] & OO (lO) [0:57]

Ute Willing (50+): sNIP [1:34 1:35 1:36]


ca. 0.35-1.30 ?, kabel eins:

Lethal Weapon: Die Doppelbaileys (Lethal Weapon: [2.14] Double Shot of Baileys; USA 2018)

Alisha Wainwright: sBH [0:00] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


0.40-2.05 (auch Sonntag, 11.25-13.10), ATV II:

Herztöne (BRD 2013)

Jennifer Ulrich: sD(-) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sUPS & sBH & (recht kurz) OO [0:15] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:16 (recht kurz)] (& OH ? [0:32 (recht kurz)]) & sexy [(0:37?) 0:56 (0:57)]

Mira Bartuschek: sBH [0:37 (recht kurz)]

[unbekannt]: sD (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:18]


0.45-2.15, SWR:

Wiedersehen in Malaysia (BRD © 2013)

Raven Hanson: sD (re.) [0:53]


1.16-2.50, ORF 2:

Die schöne Braut in Schwarz, Teil 2 (BRD 2001 {laut ORF} od. 2004 {laut IMDb})

Anja Stöhr od. [unbekannt]: OH- ? [0:37 ?] & OO+ od. PU [1:26]

Claudia Michelsen: sBH [0:56 1:25] & PU [1:29-1:30]

Iris Berben: sBA [0:09 0:13?] & sexy ? [0:27] & sD ? [0:29] & NA od. PO+ [1:02]

Merima Terzic od. [unbekannt]: OO od. PU [0:37] & OO od. OO+ [1:26-1:27]

(ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)


1.30-3.03, Das Erste:

Confidence - Coup in L.A. [= Confidence {kabel-eins-/PRO7-Version}] (Confidence = CONfidence; USA/CAN/BRD 2003)

(mind.)

Melissa Lawner: sBH od. sBI [0:19-0:21 (0:22)]

Michelle Ruben: OO & sPO- [0:06]

Nicole (Marie) Lenz: sBH od. sBI & sPO [0:19-0:21 (0:22)]

Rachel Weisz: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:07 0:25 0:28 0:30 0:33 0:34 0:37 1:25]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (auf Bildsch.) [0:16] bzw. sexy [0:24]

[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (od. "sB" od. sBH) [0:35/0:36 1:16]



2.05-3.35 (auch Sonntag, 4.10-5.40), ATV II:

Küsse a {so} la carte (BRD 2008)

Janine Kunze: sBH & (etwas entfernt im Wasser) NA(+?) (od. zumind. OH[+?]) [0:41]


3.12-3.54, ORF 1:

Lethal Weapon: Schräge Vögel (Lethal Weapon: [2.7] Birdwatching; USA 2017)

Sarati [= Sarah Ashley Toups]: sBI (mit sD) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)


3.35-5.05 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-4.10), ATV II:

Liebe in anderen Umständen (BRD © 2009)

Isabell Gerschke: (mind.?) sD- [0:07 0:08 1:18]

Ulrike Folkerts: sexy [0:00] & (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:05] & sexy [0:18 0:43] & sNIP (re.) [0:45] & sexy [0:57] & (mind.) sD- [1:02]

[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO bzw. sD+ (auf ~Poster) [0:38 0:39]


ca. 4.15-6.00, SAT.1:

The Devil's Double (BEL/NED 2011)

Amrita Ac(h)aria: sBH [ca. 0:45 (od. 0:28 ?)]

Ludivine Sagnier: sexy (sBI od. sBH unter sCT) [ca. 0:05] & sD(-?) [ca. 0:16] & OO- & PO [ca. 0:56 (od. 0:46 ?)]

[mehrere Unbekannte]: PU bzw. OO bzw. PO bzw. ... [ca. 1:20 (od. 1:10 ?)]

(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin (teils widersprüchl.) bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")


[Heute keine Zeit (und Lust), die Unmenge an (von der Software hinzugefügten) überflüssigen Leerzeilen zu entfernen.]


----------



## Anonymos (23 Juli 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 24.(/25.) Juli 2022:

ca. 5.50-7.40, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Cuba]: Todfreunde (ÖST?/BRD © 2001)
Julia Thurnau: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:09 (0:12)] & sexy bzw. sNIP- [0:18-0:19 (0:20) 0:21] & (sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw.) OO(-?) & PO [(0:26-)0:28] & sBI [0:33(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:40 0:41(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sexy (?) [0:55] & sNIP [0:59] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:01-1:02] & sNIP [1:18-1:19 (1:26)]
Olivia Silhavy: sexy [1:08]
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:46 (0:48)]

5.50-7.25, mdr:
Wir sind doch Schwestern - frei nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Anne Gesthuysen (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anke Retzlaff: OH- [0:37]
Caroline Ebner: sD (li.) [0:39 (kurz)] & PO(+?) [0:40]

5.50-7.15, rbb:
Orangentage (Uzly a pomerance / Uzly a pomarance; CZE/BRD/Slovak. © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emilie Neumeister: OH(-) bzw. (recht kurz) OH(+?) [0:57(-)0:58] & sBI [1:23(-1:24)]

5.55-6.35 und 5.30-6.20, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Nazi (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:05 0:08 0:11 0:12 (zumeist recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19]
Nadja Becker: sexy (?) [0:19]

6.00-7.50, SRF zwei:
Shakespeare in Love (USA(/GB?) 1998)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sD [0:25] & OO [0:45] & OO+ [0:46/0:47] & sexy [0:50 (kurz)] & OO [0:51(rO) 0:52 0:53] & sD [0:57 (1:26 1:47)]
Jill Baker: sD(-) [0:24]
Sandra Reinton: OO- od. Oops [0:17] & sD [(1:01/)1:02 1:03 (1:32)]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:29]
[zwei (mir) Unbekannte (Lucy Speed, Patricia Potter u./od. Rachel Clarke ?)]: sD [1:06 1:07]

9.00-10.30, rbb:
Da[,] wo wir zu Hause sind (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Evamaria Salcher: sBA [0:14-0:16]

10.05-10.55 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der Kuss des Krokodils (BRD © 2008)
Elisabeth Lanz: sD(-) (li.) & (mind.) sPO- (seitl.) [0:11] & sD [0:32]

11.05-12.35 (auch Montag, 11.05-12.35), one:
Winnetous Weiber (BRD © 2014)
Josephin Busch: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

12.15-13.45 und 2.15-3.45, SWR:
Reiterhof Wildenstein: Die Pferdeflüsterin (BRD © 2019)
Klara Deutschmann: sUPS- [1:02 (kurz)] & OH- & (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- (lO-) [1:03]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:55]

12.30-13.20, RTL UP:
Medicopter 117 - Jedes Leben zählt: Flug in die Hölle (BRD/ÖST o.J. [1997 od. 1998])
Sabine Petzl: PO & (recht kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:17] & NA [0:19]

12.30-14.00, hr:
Zimmer mit Stall: Schwein gehabt (BRD © 2021)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: (mind.) sD- [0:01]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD(-) [0:09 0:10]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
_Der Schwarzwaldhof_: Falsches Spiel (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Saskia Vester: sD [0:01 (recht kurz)]

14.33-16.05, ORF 1:
Meine Frau[,] unsere Kinder und ich (Little Fockers (= Meet the Parents: Little Fockers); USA © 2010)
Barbra Streisand: sD [1:13]
Jessica Alba: sexy [?] (auf Foto) [0:53] & sBH [1:09 1:10] & (sBH &) sPO- [1:11/1:12] & sBH [1:12]
Olga Fonda: sBI (mit sD) [0:12/0:13]
Teri Polo: sNIP [0:21? 0:23(kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09 (0:10)]
[drei bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:11 1:14]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE ENTSCHEIDUNG (BRD/Mauritius © 2019)
Anja Knauer: sBI [0:27]
Dennenesch Zoudé: sD(-) [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:25 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt ("Susan")]: sBA (mit sD) [0:10-0:11] & sBA (mit sD+ [re.]) [0:12] & sBA (mit sD) [0:13-0:14] & sD [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sBA [1:06]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12 0:13-0:14]

15.00-16.30, WDR:
Bonusfamilie, Kapitel 5 & Kapitel 6 (BRD © 2019)
Anna Schäfer: sBH (mit sD) [0:23-0:24]
Inez Bjørg David: sNIP [(0:11) 0:12 1:25-1:26]
Maxine Kazis: sBH [1:06]

15.50-17.40, one:
_TO THE_ *WONDER* - _DIE_ *WEGE* _DER_ *LIEBE* (To the Wonder; USA © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Olga Kurylenko: sBI [0:23/0:24] & sD [(0:25) 0:26] & OO (rO) & PO [1:05] & sBI & sPO(-?) [ca. 1:19] & sexy [1:26] & OH- [1:30/1:31]
Rachel McAdams: OO [0:46]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [ca. 0:21] bzw. sBI [ca. 0:24]

16.13-18.00, ORF 1:
Hollywood Cops [= Hollywood Mordkommission {laut IMDb}] (Hollywood Homicide; USA 2003)
Lena Olin: sBH (mit sD)
Ragan Wallake [= Ragan Brooks]: OH+ (vlt. NA+; (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) ?) [ca. 0:56]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

18.50-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tot, tot, Koma, Florida (TWO and a half MEN: [11.13] Bite Me, Supreme Court; USA 2014)
Andrea Carlisle: (mind.) sD- [0:08]
Maria Zyrianova: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]

19.20-19.45 (auch Montag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein ganzer Kerl (TWO and a half MEN: [11.14] Three Fingers of Crème de Menthe; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD [(0:02) 0:03-0:04 (0:05)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:15]
Amber Tamblyn: (s)BA- [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sexy bzw. "sB" (mit sD[-]) [0:13-0:14]

19.45-20.15 (auch Montag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Resteverwerter der Liebe (TWO and a half MEN: [11.15] Cab Fare and a Bottle of Penicillin; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sexy (?) [0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (in Film) [0:00]
Marin Hinkle: sBH [0:12] & sD(-) [0:15 0:16]

20.05-21.45, SRF 1:
FLITZER (CH © 2017)
Anouk Welvaart: OH (wenn mit Slip) od. NA (mit Bodypainting) [1:08]
Doro Müggler: sBH [1:01]
Eliane Iten: sPO & sBH [0:41 (recht kurz)] & OO+ & PO [0:44] & sPO- (re.) & sBH- (?) [0:51]
Luna Wedler: sexy [0:03] & sD(-) [0:23]
Mateja Mikusic: sNIP & PO [0:49]
Simone Kern: sBH (mit Oops) & OO [0:46] & sBH & OO [0:49] & PO [0:50]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:49]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:49]

20.15-21.45 (auch Montag, 0.55-2.28), Das Erste & 20.15-21.50 (auch Montag, 0.00-1.29), ORF 2 & 21.45-23.15 und 3.45-5.15, one:
tatort: ANNE UND DER TOD (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Marie Schubert: sexy (Unterhose) [1:21] & PU & sBH (mit sD) [1:22] & sBH (von re. Seite; auf Handybild) [1:24]

20.15-22.00, Tele 5:
open water (USA © 2004)
Blanchard Ryan: sBI [0:03] & PU [0:07] & OH- [?] (ob. RÜ) [0:10] & sD (re.) [0:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:04 0:05]

20.15-23.05 und 1.50-5.05, RTL ZWEI:
Sex and the City (USA 2008)
Cynthia Nixon: sexy [0:23 0:24] & sBA (auch mit etw. (Fake-)Schamhaar) [0:59-1:00] & OO [1:50] & sD(-) [(2:10) 2:11]
Jennifer Hudson: sD [(1:09) 1:25 2:04]
Kim Cattrall: NA ? [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sBA [0:03] & sBI [0:27-0:28] & sD(-) [0:54] & sBA(-) [0:59-1:00] & sD [1:00-1:01 1:02-1:03] & sBA(-) [1:05] & OH(-) [1:11-1:12] & sD(-) [1:35] & NA bzw. OH [1:41-1:42] & sBI [1:50-1:52] & sD(-) bzw. sD [1:52-1:54]
Kristin Davis: sD [0:08 0:38 0:50(kurz)] & sBA [0:59-1:00] & sexy & {andere Szene} OH od. NA [1:04]
Michelle Minjung Kim: sBI & OO [1:18]
Monica Mayhem: PO & OO- (rO-) [0:28]
Ryder Skye: OO [1:42]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sBH [0:01] & sexy [0:19 0:31] & sD(-) [0:31] & sBA(-) [0:59-1:00]

20.15-22.15, arte:
Zerrissene Umarmungen (Los abrazos rotos; ESP o.J. [2008 od. 2009])
Kira Miró: OO [0:05 (2x)]
Penélope Cruz: sD [0:27-0:28] & OO- (lO-) [0:50 (recht kurz)] & OO [0:54] & sD(-) [0:55 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [1:14/1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:20 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (li. mit sD; auf Foto) [0:26] bzw. sBI bzw. sBA [1:19] bzw. sexy [1:30]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:30]

ca. 20.15-22.00 ? und 23.55-1.40 ?, sixx:
Mr. Right (USA 2015)
Anna Kendrick: sD {nicht sBH} [0:00] & OH (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-22.35, PRO 7:
Gemini Man (USA(/China?) 2019)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead: sBH [ca. 1:01]
Theodora Miranne: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Katie Fforde: Ziemlich beste Freundinnen (BRD(/USA) © 2018)
Henriette Richter-Röhl: sD (li.) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:20 (recht kurz)]

21.00-21.50 und 0.25-1.15, NITRO:
CSI:NY: Freier Fall (CSI:NY: [3.1] People with Money; USA 2006)
Charity Rahmer: sBH od. "sB"
Heidi Moneymaker: sBH & OH+
Katie Gill: sBH (als Leiche)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung)

21.20-23.15, SRF zwei:
Bombshell - Das Ende des Schweigens (Bombshell; CAN/USA 2019)
Charlize Theron: sD
Margot Robbie: sBH [ca. 0:29] & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.55-0.10, PULS 4:
Dark Shadows (USA/AUS 2012)
Eva Green: sD & sexy (& (zumind. etw.) sBH od. "sB" ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.00-23.35 (auch Montag, 3.00-4.15), Tele 5:
Killer Beach (The Sand; USA 2015)
Brooke Butler: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:05f. 0:40 0:51]
Cynthia Murell: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:40]
Meagan Holder: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:40 0:51]
Nikki Leigh: sBI & OO (lO) [ca. 0:02] & OO [ca. 0:05f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.00-23.55 ? und 1.40-3.10 ?, sixx:
Ganz weit hinten (The Way Way Back = The Way, Way Back; USA 2013)
Allison Janney (50+): sD (bei etw. Bik.-Obertl. od. BH-Rand)
Amanda Peet: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:13]
Andria Blackman: sBI (& Oops- ? [re.]) [ca. 0:38]
AnnaSophia Robb: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [ca. 0:10] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Ava Deluca-Verley: sBI [ca. 0:10]
Devon Werden: sBI [ca. 0:10]
Zoe Levin: sBI [ca. 0:10] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.30-0.50 und 2.35-4.25, SAT.1:
Verschwörung (The Girl in the Spider’s Web; BRD/SWE/USA/GB/CAN 2018)
Andreja Pejic: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:11] & sexy od. (s)PO--
Claire Foy: PO & ...
Sonja Chan: PU (kurz u. etw. entfernt) & PO [ca. 0:01]
Vicky Krieps: sexy ?
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.30-23.15, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Waldhaus Amore (BRD © 2012)
Friederike Linke: sBH [0:27(recht kurz) (0:28)]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:30]

22.50-0.35 und 2.55-4.30, RTL:
Wild Card (USA 2015)
(mind.)
Diana Durango: PU & PO [ca. 0:34]
Dominik García-Lorido: sD (zumind. re.) & (kurz) sUPS(-?) [ca. 0:07] & ...
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PU [ca. 0:34]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf längerer Filmversion ("Extended Cut") beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.05-1.50, RTL ZWEI:
Sex and the City 2 (USA 2010)
(mind.)
Alice Eve: sNIP [0:22-0:24] & sWS (sCT) [0:28/0:29] & sNIP [0:31 (2:12)]
Cynthia Nixon: sexy (?) [0:06 0:07 (0:10)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:14] & sexy [0:17]
Kim Cattrall: sD(-) (li.) [0:03] & OO- (rO-) [0:18] & sexy [0:32? 0:33] & sBA (od. zumind. sexy) [1:19-1:21] & sexy [1:48] & sNIP- (re.) [1:51-1:52 (1:54)] & sD(-) [1:56/1:57 1:58 1:59 2:00] & sD [2:01(-2:02)] & sexy (?) [2:12] & (mind.) sD-
Kristin Davis: sNIP [0:02] & sexy [1:24] & sD(-) bzw. sD (?) [(1:40) 1:44-1:45] & sD(-) [1:52/1:53 (1:55/1:56 2:07)]
Liza Minnelli: sexy (?) [0:12-0:14]
Nadine Isenegger: sexy (?) [0:12-0:14]
Natalie Lomonte: sexy (?) [0:12-0:14]
Sarah Jessica Parker: sD (recht kurz) (bzw. sD(-)) [0:33(-0:35)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:39] & sD(-) [0:41-0:42 0:43] & sBH (mit sD) [0:44(-0:46)] & sNIP (?) [0:47] & sexy [0:51] & sD(-) [0:53(-)0:54 1:23-1:24 1:35(-)1:36] & sD [1:37] & sD(-) (bzw. sD) [1:40-1:42 1:43-1:45] & sexy (?) [2:06] & sNIP- (?) [2:07] & sexy (BH unter sCT-) [2:07/2:08] & (mind.) sD-
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [2:04]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [1:29 (1:30)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [1:19-1:21]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [1:26 (1:27) 1:28 1:29 1:30 {nur eine:} 1:31]

23.10-1.15, arte:
Lucía und der Sex (Lucía y el sexo; ESP(/FRA) © 2001)
Diana Suárez: PO & PU (in Video) [0:58/0:59] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) & PO bzw. OO(-) (auf Videocover) [1:00] & OO & PO (in Video) [1:01] & OO [1:17] & PU & PO [1:24]
Elena Anaya: PU [0:57] & PO & PU [0:58-0:59] & PU [1:00] & sD [1:02 1:03] & sD (mit Oops- od. OO-- ?) & (s?)PO [1:08] & sD [1:09] & sD & (s?)PO [1:10 1:11] & sD [1:12] & OO [1:17] (& sexy ? [1:24]) & OO (rO) [1:25 (recht kurz)] & PU [1:31]
Najwa Nimri: PU & PO [0:12] & (mind.) OH- [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & OH(-) [1:13] & sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [(1:45) (1:46/)1:47 (1:48 1:49 1:52) 1:54 1:56]
Paz Vega: OO bzw. PO (auf Fotos) [0:06] & sexy [0:08] & sD(-) (re.) & PU- & PO- [0:09] & OO bzw. PU [0:22/0:23] & PU & PO- bzw. OO(+) [0:24-0:26] & OO & PO (z.T. auf Fotos) [0:28] & sBH bzw. PU & PO bzw. OO+ [0:29-0:31] & PU [0:45 0:57] & sNIP [(1:15) 1:16/1:17] & sCT- [1:26/1:27] & PO & PU bzw. NA [1:28-1:30]

23.15-0.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Frau auf der Couch (BRD © 2013)
Constanze Behrends: sexy [0:12-0:13 (0:31)]

23.15-1.10, SRF zwei:
Männertrip (Get Him to the Greek; USA 2010)
{teilw. vorläufige Daten aus nicht ganz vollständiger erster Sichtung:}
Christine (T.) Nguyen, Diana Terranova, Giuseppina Castiglione u./od. [unbekannt]: sPO u./od. OO [0:57 0:58]
Elisabeth Moss: (mind.) sD- bzw. sexy (Slip) [1:20/1:21]
Meddy Ford: OO [0:24 (recht kurz)]
Rose Byrne: ~sBA [0:00 0:01] & OH- (auf ~Foto) [0:02] & sexy
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:24] bzw. sexy [0:56]
[vier (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:54]

0.10-0.37, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Das Doppeldate] (New Girl: [3.3] Double Date; USA © 2013)
Zooey Deschanel: sBH [0:02 (0:03)]

0.10-2.20, PULS 4:
Inside Man (USA 2006)
(mind.)
Kim Director: sD [ca. 0:49]
Rozanne Sher: sBH [ca. 0:19]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBH [ca. 0:19] bzw. sD
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.15-1.45, mdr:
Lang lebe die Königin (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Drittel und Filmende):}
Marlene Morreis: sBA [0:01 0:02] & sD [0:22] & sexy (BH und Unterhose von hint.) bzw. sBH- (im Wasser) [0:27-0:28]
[vier Unbekannte]: "sB" od. ~sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:22]

0.30-2.15, SWR
Trash Detective (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Luzie Buck: OH- (zumind. ob. RÜ) (in Handyvideo) [1:20 1:25]
[... Unbekannte]: ... bzw. OO (auf Poster) [(mind.?) ca. 0:04f. 0:44f.]

0.35-2.55, RTL:
Lord of War - Händler des Todes {wenn wie arte-Version; oder (wie bei vox-Version): Lord of War} (Lord of War; USA/FRA/BRD © 2005)
Annelene Terblanche: OO (lO) od. Oops [0:35 (kurz)]
Bridget Moynahan: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:28-0:29] & sexy (?) [0:48-0:49] & OH od. NA [1:02] & OH- od. NA [1:23]
Carlin April: OO- (rO-) [1:19 (kurz)]
Jasmine Burgess & Liya Kebede: sexy bzw. sPO- [0:54] & sexy [0:55]
Lize Jooste: OO- (lO-) [0:13]
Tanya Finch: OO(-) (lO[-]) & PO [0:13/0:14]
[unbekannt]: sPO- [0:12]
[zwei Unbekannte] (od. Debbie Jones & Mirriam Ngomani ?): "sB" [0:50{eine} 0:51 (0:53){eine} 1:15 1:17]
(oder - wie bei vox-Version - teilw. eine Minute früher)

[Der heutige zdf_neo-Irrsinn (alle acht (!) Folgen einer Serie auf einmal) wird boykottiert.]


----------



## Anonymos (24 Juli 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 25.(/26.) Juli 2022:

6.20-7.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Babystorno (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: (mind.?) sD-
Nadja Becker: sBH- (mit sD[-]) [0:21 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:22]

ca. 7.25-7.55 und 13.50-14.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.50-7.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Männergruppe (TWO and a half MEN: [12.11] For Whom the Booty Calls; USA 2015)
Nikki Leigh: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05] & sD [0:19]

7.45-8.05, zdf_neo:
WIR[: GöGa {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2021)
Katharina Nesytowa: sBH(-) [0:00] & sBI (von hint.) [0:04 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Le-Thanh Ho: sexy (od. sBH--) [0:04 (0:06) 0:13 0:14(kurz) 0:16]

8.30-10.00, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer auf Zypern (BRD © 2017)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Annika Blendl: sBI [0:41/0:42]

9.00-9.45, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Die letzte Chance (BRD © 2000)
Friderikke Maria Weber [= Friderikke(-)Maria Hörbe]: sBH [0:09 0:10(kurz) 0:11-0:12] & sexy [0:20/0:21]

ca. 9.15-9.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Freundin Carla ([scrubs]: [[3.17]] My Moment of Un-Truth; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:11 0:19(= Absp.)]

9.25-9.46, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine neue Ära ([scrubs]: [3.2] My Journey; USA © 2003)
Maureen McCormick: sD(-) [0:01 (0:19 [= Absp.])]
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Freund Turk ([scrubs]: [[3.18]] His Story II; USA © 2004)
Aloma Wright: sD(-) (li.) [0:02(kurz) 0:19(= Absp.)]
Bellamy Young: sexy (?) [0:16]
Sarah Chalke: sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH- [0:17/0:18]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:00]

9.46-10.06, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Berater ([scrubs]: [[3.3]] My White Whale; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:07] & sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine kniffligste Entscheidung ([scrubs]: [[3.19]] My Choosiest Choice of All; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00/0:01]
Sarah Chalke: OH- [0:00]
Tara Reid: sD [0:02] & sD(-) [(0:06 [kurz]) 0:10]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
_Utta Danella_ - Große Gefühle: Der Sommer des glücklichen Narren (BRD © 2003)
Katharina Schubert: sD [0:16 (0:40 0:41[kurz]) 0:42 1:06(/1:07) (1:08 1:09[kurz] 1:11[kurz]) 1:12 1:13(kurz)]
Katja Woywood: OO(-) (zumind. lO[-]) & (mind.?) PO- [0:20 (jew. recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:59] & sexy (Slip) [1:05] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [1:07] & OO (rO) [1:08] & OH- (?) [1:09 (kurz)] & Oops od. OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:10 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (Slip) [1:10/1:11]
(oder teilw. 1 Min. früher, wenn der "Utta Danella"-Trailer am Anfang fehlt)

10.33-10.53 (auch Dienstag, 9.50-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein großer Fehler ([scrubs]: [[3.5]] My Brother, Where Art Thou?; USA © 2003)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:02]

ca. 10.35-11.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wahren Gefühle ([scrubs]: [[3.20]] My Fault; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sD [0:03 0:04 0:19(= Absp.)]

ca. 11.00-11.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Rückzieher ([scrubs]: [[3.21]] My Self-Examination; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- [0:12] & sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16]
Tara Reid: sD [0:00 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14 0:15]

ca. 11.30-11.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.25-9.50), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein bester Freund heiratet ([scrubs]: [[3.22]] My Best Friend's Wedding; USA © 2004)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:07]

ca. 11.55-12.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.50-10.20), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Psychiaterin ([scrubs]: [[4.1]] My Old Friend's New Friend; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:00 0:01] & sD(-) (li.) [0:23 (= Absp.)]

12.10-13.00, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Rivalitätszauber (Charmed: [7.3] Cheaper by the Coven; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:37 (kurz)]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" [0:15-0:16 0:28(-)0:29]

ca. 12.25-12.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.20-10.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Beförderung ([scrubs]: [[4.2]] My Office; USA 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:12]

ca. 12.55-13.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.45-11.15), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Schmach ([scrubs]: [[4.3]] My New Game; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) [(0:15-)0:16]

13.00-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch Der {so} Piraten (Charmed: [7.4] Charrrmed!; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18/0:19 0:22-0:23 0:25-0:26 0:27 0:29] & sCT- [0:38]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:07 0:21 (0:37)]

ca. 13.20-13.50 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.15-11.40), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Begegnung mit dem Tod ([scrubs]: [[4.4]] My First Kill; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:03/0:04] & sD (li.) [0:09] & sD(-) (li.) [0:11-0:12] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:18]
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:02]
[unbekannt] (od. Jill Tracy ?): sD(-) [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:16 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD [0:19]

13.45-14.30, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Schwesternschaft (Ghost Whisperer: [4.15] Greek Tragedy; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sexy (BH (teilw. mit sD) unter sCT) [0:19/0:20 0:23/0:24]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Liebe, Tod und viele Kalorien (BRD © 2000)
Xenia Seeberg: (wenig BH [0:27 0:28] &) (seitl.) sPO (kurz) & sD [0:42] & sexy
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 0:32]

14.30-16.00 und 0.50-2.20, hr:
Besser spät als nie (BRD © 2015)
Nele Mueller-Stöfen: (s)BA- [0:00-0:01] & sD (li.) [0:03] & sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:52 (recht kurz)] & (s)BA- (auf Foto(s)) [0:57 0:58]

15.45-16.40, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Fremd - {so} und nicht gutgegangen (House M.D.: [1.7] Fidelity; USA 2004)
Clementine Ford: sBH (mit sD) [0:05 (0:06)]
Myndy Crist: sD(-?) [0:01]

16.25-16.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

16.30-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 12.15-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Todesengel (Charmed: [7.5] Styx Feet Under; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:18 0:19/0:20]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [(0:21) 0:22 0:28 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sexy [bes. 0:06 0:14 0:31/0:32] & sNIP- [0:32 0:33]

17.05-17.50 und 4.10-4.50, SRF zwei:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL_: _KEIN NAME_[,] _KEINE VERPFLICHTUNG_ (ÖST/BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Berit Glaser: (OH (sehr kurz) bzw.) OO(-) (rO[-]) [(0:10/)0:11]
[unbekannt ("Monika Jaschke")]: OO [0:00(rO) (als Leiche: ) 0:07] & OO(-?) (rO[-?]) [0:08 (sehr kurz)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 13.00-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Des Blauen Mondes {so} (Charmed: [7.6] Once in a Blue Moon; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:18 0:20 0:26-0:27 0:28-0:29 0:30 0:31 0:32]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:23 (kurz)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 16.30-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wie man Alan Harper los wird (TWO and a half MEN: [11.16] How to Get Rid of Alan Harper; USA 2014)
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:08-0:09]

18.55-19.25 (auch Dienstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Willkommen zuhause, Jake (TWO and a half MEN: [11.17] Welcome Home, Jake; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & sBH [0:19]
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.?) sD- [0:19]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP- (?) [0:11]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [ca. 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:16f.]

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: [11.18] West Side Story (USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD [0:10-0:11]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:14]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:03 0:04 (0:08-0:09) (0:12-)0:13(-0:14) (0:19)]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Darf ich aus Ihrem Schlauch trinken? (TWO and a half MEN: [11.19] Lan mao shi zai wuding shang; USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01-0:02] & sD [(0:19/)0:20]
Mila Kunis: sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:17]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
UNTER ANDEREN Umständen: Über den Tod hinaus (BRD © 2019)
Stefanie von Poser: OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:15 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD+ (auf großem Schw.-W.-Foto od. Poster) [0:21 0:22]

20.15-21.40, one:
Styx (BRD/ÖST(/Malta) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanne Wolff: OH(-) (re.) bzw. (im Wasser) NA (?) & (kurz) OO- [0:14-0:15] & OH- (?) [0:16] & sexy (BH unter sWS/sCT[-]) [1:09] & sNIP (re.) [1:10(recht kurz) 1:11(im Spiegel)] & sBH (im Spiegel) [1:12 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.05 ? und 1.40-3.05 ?, kabel eins:
The Transporter (The Transporter / Le transporteur; USA/FRA 2002)
Shu Qi [= Qi Shu]: sPO(-) & sD [innerh. einer Szene] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.55 und 1.15-3.20, ATV:
The Matrix Reloaded {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (laut ATV und IMDb): Matrix Reloaded} (The Matrix Reloaded; USA/AUS 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Carrie-Anne Moss: (entfernt) PO- [ca. 0:26] (& sexy ?)
Monica Bellucci: sD [ca. 1:12] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:20]
[unbekannt]: sCT [ca. 0:27 0:28]

21.05-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Kein Entkommen (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Clelia Sarto: (mind.) sD- [0:00(2x kurz) 0:01 0:13 0:14(2x? kurz)]

21.45-23.15, hr:
tatort: Dein Name sei Harbinger (BRD © 2017)
Meret Becker: sexy (?) [0:50]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:40 (recht kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte ("Hanneke Tiet(z?)sche" und "Irene Wohlleben" als junge Frauen)]: OO (rO bzw. lO) (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:29 1:03]

21.55-22.53, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Geheimnisse, die ich nie erfahren will] (Desperate Housewives: [8.1] Secrets That I Never Want to Know; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:12-0:13 0:14 0:16 0:18-0:19]
Marcia Cross: sD(-) [(0:07-)0:08]
Teri Hatcher: sD(-) [0:05 0:11]
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) od. sD [0:24-0:26]

ca. 22.00-22.30 ?, sixx:
Frau Jordan stellt gleich: Titten und Taten (BRD © 2019)
Katrin Bauerfeind: sD [0:01 (0:02-0:03)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (auf Plakat) [0:00 0:13 0:21] bzw. sBI (mit sD) (auf Plakat) [0:22]

22.05-23.05, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Ein Wettlauf gegen den Schaum (Bones: [4.15] The Bones That Foam; USA 2009)
Nicole Malgarini: sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

22.15-23.45, rbb:
tatort: Peggy hat ANGST (BRD © 1983)
Hannelore Elsner: sD(-) (li.) [1:08] & sNIP [(mind.) 1:12 1:16 (1:17)]
Ute Christensen: OO [0:02 0:03-0:04 (0:05) 0:10] & PU (kurz) & PO bzw. OO [0:10/0:11] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:20] bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) od. Oops [1:11] bzw. sNIP [1:11/1:12]
[einige (bzw. mind. eine) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:01 (0:03)]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO- [0:03-0:04]

22.15-23.40, WDR:
GEISTERSCHIFF - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Rikke Lylloff: OO (rO) [0:35] & sD od. sD(-) (kurz) & sNIP- [0:38]

22.25-0.20 und 4.05-5.55, SRF 1:
Der MORGEN stirbt nie {so jedenfalls bei ZDF-Version} (Tomorrow Never Dies; GB/USA © 1997)
Cecilie Thomsen: (NA bzw.) PO- [(0:21-)0:22]
Michelle Yeoh: sWS [1:20/1:21]
Teri Hatcher: (mind.) OH- [0:42] & sexy [0:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [(0:29/0:30) 0:34] bzw. (mind.) OO- [1:18 (kurz)]

22.53-23.48, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Gefährliche Verbindung] (Desperate Housewives: [8.2] Making the Connection; USA 2011)
Eva Longoria: sD [0:22 (0:24-0:25)]
Jillian Nelson: (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sD(-) [0:22] & sBH [0:23-0:24]
Teri Hatcher: sD [0:18]
Vanessa Williams: sD(-) [0:22/0:23 0:25-0:27]

22.55-23.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: RUSSISCH ROULETTE (BRD © 2001)
Judith Sehrbrock: OH- (recht kurz) (& ... ?) [0:01]
Victoria Madincea: OO [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH- [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

22.55-1.15 und 3.20-5.15, ATV:
(The ?) Matrix Revolutions (The Matrix Revolutions; USA/AUS 2003)
Monica Bellucci: sD
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sPO(-?)
[... Unbekannte]: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibung[en])

ca. 23.20-1.35 ? und 3.10-4.55 ?, kabel eins:
KILLER ELITE - Nach einer wahren Begebenheit (Killer Elite; AUS/GB(/USA?/JORD/FRA u./od. Marokko) © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emily Jordan: sBH (li. mit sD) [1:06 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) & OO (rO) [1:07]
Sandy Greenwood: sBI & OO [0:21]
(oder überw. eine Minute früher, wenn nicht mit vier Filmtrailern am Anfang wie in Tele5-Mediathek)

23.34-0.27, ORF 1:
Claws: Die Crew (Claws [1.1] Tirana; USA 2017)
(Judy Reyes & Rachel Whitman Groves: Kuss = nix (& (eine) sD ?))
Karrueche Tran: PO(-) [ca. 0:33 (kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & "nPU-NA" (od. nPU- ?) & PO(-) [ca. 0:49] & sPO (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte ("Pole dancers in a strip club")]: ...

23.40-1.10, WDR:
Der Kroatien[-]Krimi: Tränenhochzeit (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2020)
Caro Cult: sPO(-) [0:01] & sPO- & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:02 (jew. kurz)] & (mind.?) sD- [1:20]
Jasmin Gerat: sBA [0:00]

23.45-1.05, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Explosion (DDR © 1987)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia-Heike Meyer [= Claudia Maria Meyer {laut IMDb}]: (mind.) OH- [0:08 0:09]

0.15-1.10, zdf_neo:
Undercover [Folge 6] (Undercover: [6.] Sirenes; BEL/NED/BRD 2019)
Anna Drijver: sBH & PO (& (sehr kurz) OO-- (rO--) ?) [0:19] & sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:48- )0:49(-0:50) (0:53)]
Christine Verheyden ?: sexy (?) [0:01]
Elise Schaap: sexy [0:45] & sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:49(-0:50) (0:53)]
Lieke van den Broek: (mind.) sD- [0:11 0:12]
[unbekannt]: sBH- & (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:00]

0.30-1.25 und 3.10-4.05, SRF 1:
Fosse/Verdon: Wo gehe ich hin? (Fosse/Verdon: [1.5] Where Am I Going?; USA 2019)
Margaret Qualley: sBI [ca. 0:04] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.25-3.15, arte:
Kirschblüten & Dämonen (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aya Irizuki: sexy (Unterhose) [0:38] & sBH (& "sCT(-)-PO") [0:39(-0:40)]

3.56-4.39, ORF 1:
Atlanta Medical: Ehrliche Liebe (The Resident: [2.18] Emergency Contact; USA 2019)
Jenna Dewan: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:03] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.39-5.27, ORF 1:
HOUSE _of_ CARDS: Pattsituation (HOUSE _of_ CARDS: [5.5] Chapter 57; USA 2017)
Wendy Moniz: (etw. entfernt) PO- & (nah) OH [ca. 0:28] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (25 Juli 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 26.(/27.) Juli 2022:

6.20-7.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Bittere Pille (BRD © 2012)
Nadja Becker: sD [0:39]

10.09-10.29 (auch Mittwoch, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Handtaschentrick ([scrubs]: [[3.6]] My Advice to You; USA © 2003)
Tara Reid: sD(-) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- [0:13]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Herz in Flammen (BRD © 2001)
Anja Kling: sBH [0:09 (kurz)]
Cecilia Kunz: sD (li.) [0:04] & sNIP [0:21 0:22 0:23]
[unbekannt]: PU (auf Foto) [0:03]

12.40-13.25, zdf info:
HISTORY[: Uschi Obermaier - Die Ikone der 68er {laut Sender}] (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Hälfte):}
Heike Warmuth: sexy (Slip) [0:12] & sPO- [0:18]
Natalia Avelon: sexy [0:04 0:13 0:15] & OO [0:16/0:17] & PU [0:18/0:19]
(jeweils Ausschnitte aus dem Spielfilm "Das wilde Leben" [BRD 2007])
Uschi Obermaier: OO (rO) (auf Foto) & (mind.) OH- & sNIP & (auf Zschr.-Cover) sexy [0:00] & OO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:02] & sexy (auf Zschr.-Cover bzw. Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:05 0:06] & PO (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:11] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:13] & OH [0:15] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) (auf Fotos) [0:15/0:16] & OO (rO) (auf Foto(s)) [0:16 0:17] & sexy (auf Schw.-W.-Fotos) [0:20] & ... [...] & sexy bzw. OH (od. NA ?) bzw. OO (rO) (auf Fotos) & OH [0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03] bzw. sBI (auf Ztg.sfoto) [0:04]

13.10-14.00, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Fremdbestimmt (BRD © 2022)
Valerie Sophie Körfer: sBH [0:05 0:06]

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.20-6.45), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Opa stand auf Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [12.13] Boompa Loved His Hookers; USA 2015)
Maggie Lawson: OH- [0:06]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Ohne dich (BRD © 2014)
Stefanie Stappenbeck: sBI [0:01 (0:04)] & OO [0:07] & sD [0:13] & sexy [0:16] & (mind.) sD- [0:18] & sPO unter sCT(-) [0:26] & OO (lO) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:07 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:23 (recht kurz)] & NA+ (bzw. OH-) [1:26(/1:27)] & (mind.) sD-

15.00-15.55, SRF 1:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Mehr als nur das (BRD © 2008)
Katrin Bühring: sexy [0:04 0:05] & sBH [0:06]

15.10-16.00 und 1.10-2.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Koslowski & Haferkamp: Russische Woche (BRD © 2014)
Alessija Lause: sD [0:13]
Irina Potapenko: sBH (re. Hälfte; auf Handybild) [0:08] & sBH & (kurz) sPO- [0:17] & sD [0:27 (0:29)]
(in der manchmal gesendeten leicht gekürzten Version jew. 1 bzw. 2 Min. früher)

ca. 15.35-16.05 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.10-7.35), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Die Skywalker-Attacke (the BIG BANG THEORY: [8.19] The Skywalker Incursion; USA 2015)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sNIP [0:07/0:08 0:12 0:13]

16.30-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ohne Schutzengel (Charmed: [7.7] Someone to Witch Over Me; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:04 0:07 0:08 (0:12 0:13) 0:15 0:16 0:17]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:18 0:28 0:30 0:38] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP- (?)

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Burmesische Falke (Charmed: [7.8] Charmed Noir; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:04 (0:05 0:11) 0:19 (0:25 0:33)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:38 0:39]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.25-16.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Therapie am Ozean (TWO and a half MEN: [11.20] Lotta Delis in Little Armenia; USA 2014)
Jamie Luner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08]

19.30-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mit Waldi in die Zukunft (TWO and a half MEN: [11.22] Oh WALD-E, Good Times Ahead; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:18]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:15 ca.0:16]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Heiratsantrag (TWO and a half MEN: [12.1] The Ol' Mexican Spinach; USA 2014)
Malea Rose [= Malea Richardson]: sD [0:02]
Rachele Brooke Smith: sexy [0:02]

20.15-21.45, BR:
tatort: _Die EWIGE WELLE_ (BRD © 2019)
Ellen Ten Damme: sNIP [0:16f.] & (sD(-?) (sehr kurz) &) sNIP [0:21-0:22] & sNIP [(0:46/)0:47] & PO [0:47/0:48] & (OH(-) bzw.) OO(+?) & PO [(0:48(-)0:49-)0:50]
Giulia Goldammer: PO bzw. PU [0:00-0:01] & sNIP od. sCT- & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:12] & sexy [0:37] & sD [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Lena Baader: sUPS [0:10] & (s?)PO(-) (unter Netzartigem) [0:39 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Ein Mann unter Verdacht (BRD © 2016)
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: OO & PO [0:53] & (OH(-) bzw.) OO [(0:53/)0:54]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Marie Brand und das Erbe der OLGA LENAU (BRD © 2014)
Lena Markwald: sWS (bes. li. sCT) (auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:03 0:15 (0:17 0:19 0:20) 0:21 0:38 0:40 (0:42) 0:45 (0:46 0:50 0:51) 1:12 (1:13) 1:26]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto) [0:08 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Der magische Bus (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Isabella Krieger: sBH (mit sD) [1:01-1:02] & (mind.) OH- & sBH [1:03]

20.15-22.05 ?, Disney Channel:
Daddy Cool {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder {laut IMDb}: Daddy Cool - Mein Vater, der Held} (My Father the Hero / My father, ce héros; USA/FRA 1994)
Ann Hearn: sBA [0:12/0:13 (0:14)]
Faith Prince: sexy [0:42 (0:43)] & (s)BA [1:10 1:11]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)
(die "TV Programmübersicht" des Senders ist derzeit leer ...)

20.15-22.30 und 1.40-3.30, ATV:
Mr. & Mrs. Smith (USA 2005)
Angelina Jolie: sD(-?) [(vermutl.) 0:0X] & sCT- [(vermutl.) 0:0X] & sBH [ca. 0:09] & sD [ca. 0:20] & sD & Oops- (?) [ca. 0:22] & sBH [ca. 1:16] & sexy (gemäß Bildern (und Szenenbeschreibung); (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
möglicherweise fehlen bei ATV Szenen, da nur im etwas längeren "Director's Cut")

20.15-21.10 und 22.55-23.50, ATV II:
Dr. House: Wer wird Vater? (House M.D.: [2.23] Who's Your Daddy?; USA 2006)
Lisa Edelstein: (mind.) sD- [0:04] & (mind.) sPO- [0:19 0:20] & sexy od. (mind.?) sPO- [0:33 (recht kurz)]

21.45-23.15, ZDF:
Inga Lindström: Gretas Hochzeit (BRD © 2016)
Heike Trinker (50+): sBI (von hint. & (recht kurz) von re. Seite) [0:27]

22.10-0.05 und 1.40-3.15, ServusTV:
Nur Fliegen ist schöner (Comme un avion; FRA 2015)
(mind.)
Agnès Jaoui: PU (nPU- & lO)
Vimala Pons: PO
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung)

22.30-1.40 und 3.30-5.55, ATV:
Troja (Troy; USA/GB/Malta 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diane Kruger: OH [0:11] & PO & OH [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (im längeren "Director's Cut" auch OO)
Rose Byrne: (mind.) sexy [1:28 (1:29)] & OH- [1:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. OO- [0:05]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

22.55-0.20, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: Arme Schweine (BRD © 1994)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Matthus: OO- (rO-) [0:41] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:44]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:02]

ca. 23.25-1.10 ? und 3.35-4.55 ?, kabel eins:
the COLD LIGHT of DAY (the COLD LIGHT of DAY / La fría luz del día; USA/ESP 2012)
Caroline Goodall: (mind.) sD- [0:59]
Emma Hamilton: sBI [0:08 0:09 0:10-0:11 0:12(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Paloma Bloyd: sD [0:48]
Verónica Echegui: sexy (?) [1:05]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:02]
[(jew.) (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBI [0:11 0:12]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:13]

0.05-0.30 ?, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Schwester? Nein Danke!] (New Girl: [3.17] Sister II; USA © 2014)
Ashley Wood: sexy [0:04 0:05 0:09]

0.25-1.12 und 3.37-4.23, ORF 1:
Arthurs Gesetz [Folge 2] (BRD 2018)
Cristina do Rego: NA+ (PO- ?) & (vermutl. kurz) OO- (lO-) & (sehr ? kurz) OO (lO) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.30-1.00 ?, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Ich mag dein Nachthemd] (New Girl: [3.18] Sister III; USA © 2014)
Zooey Deschanel: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

0.55-2.15, Tele 5:
open water (USA © 2004)
Blanchard Ryan: sBI [0:03] & PU [0:07] & OH- [?] (ob. RÜ) [0:10] & sD (re.) [0:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:04 0:05]

4.50-6.20 (auch Mittwoch, 8.00-9.30), one:
Schicksalstage in Bangkok (BRD © 2009)
Bettina Zimmermann: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:26]
Suzanne von Borsody: sD(-) [0:29 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:30] & sD [0:31 (kurz)] & sBA [0:40-0:41 (0:42)] & sD(-) [1:04 (kurz)] & sUPS [1:10 (kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:15]


----------



## Anonymos (26 Juli 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 27.(/28.) Juli 2022:

6.25-7.05 und 5.35-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Stars der Manege (BRD © 2012)
Annette Frier: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:08-0:10] & (mind.) sD-
Nadja Becker: (mind.) sD- [0:30/0:31]
Sabine Orléans: (mind.) sD- [0:40]
Sanam Afrashteh: sD(-) [0:07]

7.05-7.35, zdf_neo:
Doppelhaushälfte: Schall und Rauch (BRD © 2022)
Minh-Khai Phan-Thi: sBA (od. zumind. sexy) [(0:11) 0:20]

10.05-10.26 (auch Donnerstag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Kollegin ([scrubs]: [[3.8]] My Friend the Doctor; USA © 2003)
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:01 0:19(= Absp.)]

10.26-10.46 (auch Donnerstag, 9.45-10.05), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Verzicht ([scrubs]: [[3.9]] My Dirty Secret; USA © 2003)
Carrie Stroup: sBH (re. mit sD) [0:02] & sBH(-) [0:19 (= Absp.)]

[...]

19.40-20.15, ZDF:
Blutige Anfänger: Raubkatze (BRD © 2021)
Sonja Kirchberger: sD [0:11 0:19 0:40]

20.15-21.50, arte:
Morgen sind wir frei - Nach wahren Begebenheiten (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katrin Röver: PO [?] (sehr dunkel) & OO (recht dunkel) [0:17] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:22 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:32]

20.15-21.40, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Unter Anklage (BRD © 2007)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Lale Yavas: sexy [0:07 0:08]
Theresa Scholze: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:05 (recht kurz)]
Verena Mundhenke: sBH (mit sD) [1:03] & sD [1:03 (1:04)]

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.05-0.30, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Sushi und Ketchup (TWO and a half MEN: [2.23] Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab; USA 2005)
Catherine McCord: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Christina Chambers: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Tödliche Geheimnisse: Das Versprechen (BRD © 2020
Anke Engelke (50+): sUPS [0:03 (sehr kurz)]
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: sPO- [1:10]

20.15-23.05 und 2.40-5.05, RTL ZWEI:
Die Bestimmung - Divergent (Divergent; USA © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Shailene Woodley: sBH od. sexy (Sport-BH) (von li. Seite) [0:29 (recht kurz)]
Zoë Kravitz: sexy [0:40/0:41 0:50]
[(eine bzw.) zwei Unbekannte (?)]: sexy [(0:41) 0:50]

20.15-22.20 und 0.05-1.55, ATV II:
TWiiNS {so} - Zwillinge {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut ATV): Twins - Zwillinge} (Twiins = Twins; USA 1988)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kelly Preston: sPO & sNIP [1:13]

ca. 21.10-21.35 und 0.50-1.10, PRO 7 MAXX:
The Mick[: Der Ball] (The Mick: [2.19] The Dance; USA © 2018)
Sofia Black-D′Elia: sexy [(0:03?) 0:10/0:11 (0:18(-)0:19)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (?) [0:18] bzw. sBH (auf Fotobild) [0:18 (0:19)]

21.15-22.20, VOX:
Meiberger - Im Kopf des Täters[: Paranoia] (ÖST © 2018)
Hilde Dalik: (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sBH (z.T. li. mit sD) [0:44-0:45]
Jaschka Lämmert: sNIP & (recht kurz) OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:34]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH [0:41]

21.40-23.10, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Filmriss (BRD o.J. [2007 od. 2008])
Ana Stefanovic: (mind.) sD- [1:19] & sD(-) [1:20 1:21] & (mind.) sD- [1:22 1:24] & sD(-) (re.) [1:26]
Olga Kolb: sBH (als Leiche) [0:04 0:07(recht kurz) 0:14(Foto)] & sPO- (auf Foto) [0:55 0:56(recht kurz)] & sBH & (recht kurz) sPO- (auf Fotos od. in ~Film) [1:08] & sBH (von re. Seite; auf Foto) [1:24]
Tabea Heynig: (mind.) sD- [1:13 (recht kurz)] {kein sBH}
[unbekannt ("Natalja")]: sD(-) (re.) [0:29/0:30] & sexy [1:13]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:28]

22.10-23.40, mdr:
tatort: Freischwimmer (BRD © 2005)
Karoline Teska: sBI [0:01-0:02 0:03] & sD+ [0:53] & NA [1:11]
Svea Timander: sBA [0:01]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:02/0:03 0:04]

22.25-0.15, 3sat:
Schändung - Nach dem Roman von Jussi Adler-Olsen (Fasandræberne / Fasanjägarna; DAN/BRD/SWE © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Danica Curcic: sBH- (li. Hälfte tls.) [0:30] & PO & OO [0:31] & sBH & {andere Szene} OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:05] & OO- (lO-) [1:06 (sehr kurz)] & sBH (von hint./re. Seite) [1:10]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ bzw. ... (unscharf ) [1:13]

23.05-1.20, RTL ZWEI:
Die Bestimmung - Allegiant (Allegiant = The Divergent Series: Allegiant; USA 2016)
Shailene Woodley: PO (dunkel) [ca. 0:30] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.20-0.05 und 2.45-3.30, hr:
Beforeigners: Der Reisende (Beforeigners [Episode 2.4]; NOR © 2021)
Lisette Pagler: OO [0:34]

23.30-1.00 und 3.00-4.30, SRF zwei:
Keanu {oder: Keanu - Her mit dem Kätzchen} (Keanu (= Cat Boys); USA 2016)
Hedy Rose Kraft {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI [ca. 1:31]
Nadiyah Skyy Taylor: ~sCT ("fishnet top") [ca. 0:20] {kein OO}
[... Unbekannte]: OO (bzw. ...) [ca. 0:20 0:33 1:04]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.45-1.20, arte:
Gemma Bovery - Ein Sommer mit Flaubert (Gemma Bovery; FRA/GB © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gemma Arterton: sD [0:45] & sBH mit sD & OO(-) (rO[-]) od. Oops & "nPU-NA" [0:52]

0.15-2.00, 3sat:
Trackers - Rote Spur [Teil 2 = Folge 3 & Folge 4] (Trackers [Episode 3 & Episode 4]; Südafr.(/...?) 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Rolanda Marais: sBH & OO [ca. 0:51] & NA [0:5X]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 0:37 0:40] bzw. sD(-) od. sD (li.) [ca. 0:37 0:41] bzw. (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:37 0:38 0:41] bzw. sD [ca. 0:41 {andere:} 0:50]

0.20-1.50 (auch Donnerstag, 2.20-3.45), Tele 5:
Halloween: Resurrection (USA(/CAN) © 2002)
Daisy McCrackin: sCT(-)-BH (recht kurz) bzw. OO(-) [0:49-0:50] & OO [0:53 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:54]
Katee Sackhoff (so im Absp; im Vorsp. fälschl.: Sachoff): sD od. sD(-) [0:21] & sBH [0:39]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) (li.) [0:40]
[unbekannt] (od. Daisy McCrackin od. Katee Sackhoff ?): sD (ohne Gesicht) [0:27 (recht kurz)]

0.30-1.55, hr:
Weniger ist mehr (BRD © 2013)
Janina Fautz: sD [0:09]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:09 0:10] & sBI [0:25] & sD [(1:00) 1:01]

0.40-2.15, BR:
Die beste aller Welten (ÖST/BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Verena Altenberger: OH (recht kurz) & sBH [0:07] & sexy (Slip) & sNIP- (?) [0:37] & sexy (Slip) bzw. (mind.) sPO- [0:38/0:39] & sexy (?) [1:07 1:08 1:09] & sexy (Slip) [1:13]

0.49-1.32, ORF 2:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der nasse Fisch« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 4] (BRD © 2017)
(Liv Lisa Fries: sexy ? [0:37])
Severija Janušauskaitė: OO (rO) [0:31] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:42]
Sophie Pfennigstorf: sD [0:35]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO & (sehr kurz) sBH od. "sB" [0:33] bzw. "sB" [0:34 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy bzw. (recht kurz) PU [0:35] bzw. "sB" [0:41]

1.30-3.15, arte:
Magic Mike (USA © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cody Horn: sBI [0:49-0:50(-0:51) 0:52-0:54]
Mircea Monroe: (OH (re.) bzw.) OO [(1:05-)1:06] & OH(-) [1:07]
Olivia Munn: OO [0:01] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:49-0:51] & (mind.?) sexy (dunkel) [0:59]
Riley Keough: sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:04 1:05-1:06 1:07] & sBH [1:22 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:23(rO; recht kurz) 1:25(zumind. lO)]
[unbekannt]: PO (li. Hälfte) [0:02]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI

3.20-4.50, ATV II:
Herztöne (BRD 2013)
Jennifer Ulrich: sD(-) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sUPS & sBH & (recht kurz) OO [0:15] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:16 (recht kurz)] (& OH ? [0:32 (recht kurz)]) & sexy [(0:37?) 0:56 (0:57)]
Mira Bartuschek: sBH [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:18]

5.30-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Wunderkinder (BRD 2005)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:25 (recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (27 Juli 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 28.(/29.) Juli 2022:

ca. 6.25-6.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

6.25-7.05 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Neue Männer (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:03 0:24) 0:41/0:42] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt (1)]: sPO & OO [0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: sPO(-) [0:26] & sexy [0:27 0:28]
[unbekannt (3)]: sD [0:26 0:27] & sPO(-) [0:28]
[unbekannt (4)]: sD [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]

ca. 6.45-7.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil II (TWO and a half MEN: [12.16] Of Course He's Dead, Part 2; USA 2015)
Judy Greer: sD(-) [0:14]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ich will dich nicht verlieren (BRD © 2003)
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- [0:36/0:37]
Gunda Ebert: OH- [0:10(-0:11)]

9.20-10.50, SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Vier Frauen: [4.] "Alexas Glück" (This September (= Rosamunde Pilcher's Shades of Love): The Reunion; BRD/GB 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Rebecca Night: sBH (od. sBI) [0:4X]

10.05-10.26 (auch Freitag, 9.25-9.45), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Regeln ([scrubs]: [[3.10]] My Rule of Thumb; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:18] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:19 (= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:13 0:14]

10.26-10.47 (auch Freitag, 9.45-10.10), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein sauberer Abgang ([scrubs]: [[3.11]] My Clean Break; USA © 2004)
Tara Reid: sBH (mit sD) [0:02] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:17]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ich Sehe Was, Was Du Nicht Siehst {so} (Charmed: [7.10] Witchness Protection; USA 2004)
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:03-0:05 0:07 0:08(-)0:09 0:13-0:14 0:15-0:16 0:18-0:20 0:21 (0:23) 0:24(-0:25) 0:26-0:27 0:30 0:31(-0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:15]
Rose McGowan (od. Double): (entfernt und unscharf) OH- (RÜ) [0:25]

13.10-14.00, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Tabu (BRD © 2022)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anaïs Dahl: sexy [0:21] & sD [0:22] & sexy [0:38 0:41/0:42]
Mirya Kalmuth: sBI [0:02-0:04]

13.50-15.20, arte:
Leben über Kreuz (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christina Hecke: sexy [0:00] & sBH(-) od. sBH- (li. Hälfte; mit sD[-]) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & OO-- (lO--) & PO(-) [0:48 (jew. recht kurz)]
(Jennifer Buschmann: sexy ? [0:48])
[unbekannt]: PU (nPU & lO-) [1:25 (recht kurz)]

ca. 13.50-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN[: Stur, zwanghaft und unflexibel] (TWO and a half MEN [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2003)
(Jennifer Taylor: sexy ? [0:08])
Kristin Bauer [= Kristin Bauer van Straten]: sexy (?) [0:01 0:18]
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

14.20-14.45, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Kaninchen oder Ente {wohl kaum: Ente oder Kaninchen}] (how i met your mother: [5.15] Rabbit or Duck; USA 2010)
Bar Paly: sD [0:10 0:11]

14.45-15.10, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Am Haken] (how i met your mother: [5.16] Hooked; USA 2010)
Carrie Underwood: sD(-) [(0:11 0:14) 0:15 (0:17)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:08]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:01]

15.10-15.35 (auch Freitag, 14.20-14.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Sag einfach nein] (how i met your mother: [5.17] Of Course; USA 2010)
Cobie Smulders: (mind.) sD- [0:05 (kurz)] & sD [(0:08 0:12 0:14) 0:17]
Jennifer Lopez: sD [(0:00) 0:00/0:01 0:02-0:03 (0:03/0:04)]

15.35-16.05 (auch Freitag, 14.45-15.10), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Bitte lächeln!] (how i met your mother: [5.18] Say Cheese; USA 2010)
Brooke Nevin: sD(-) [0:03 0:04]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:01 0:02 0:03 0:04-0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08-0:09 0:10-0:12 0:13 0:14 0:17 0:19]

16.00-17.35 (auch Freitag, 9.15-10.45), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Die Farm am Mälarsee_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2004)
Florentine Lahme: sD(-) (li.) [0:14] & sD(-) od. sD [0:27] & sD [0:46] & sD (& Oops- ? [re.]) [0:47] & sD(-) [0:48] & sD [1:00(-)1:01]
Luise Bähr: sD [1:22 (recht kurz)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Hexen Von Nebenan {so} (Charmed: [7.11] Ordinary Witches; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05 (0:06)] & sNIP [0:09-0:10 0:13/0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:16] & sD(-) [0:20] & sNIP- [0:23] & sD(-) [0:29 0:30] & sNIP- [0:32] & sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP- [0:37] & sD & sNIP [0:38]
Anne Dudek: sexy [0:14]

16.55-17.25, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Traumpaar (TWO and a half MEN: [12.3] Glamping in a Yurt; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:14/0:15 0:16/0:17 0:18]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Utopia Erwacht {so} (Charmed: [7.12] Extreme Makeover World Edition; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [0:11 0:12 0:28/0:29 0:34 0:39]

17.32-17.53, ORF 1 :
the BIG BANG THEORY: Milch mit Valium (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.1] The Bad Fish Paradigm; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:00 0:04(= Vorsp.; kurz)]

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
_SOKO KITZBÜHEL_: _AURUM_ (ÖST/BRD © 2010)
Julia Richter: OH [0:00] & sCT- [0:23]

19.00-19.25 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die sieben Zwerge des Ekels (TWO and a half MEN: [12.7] Sex with an Animated Ed Asner; USA 2014)
Brenda Koo: sBI [0:06-0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08/0:09]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:18-0:19] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Stone: sBI [0:08/0:09]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Hier kommt der Weihnachtsmann (TWO and a half MEN: [12.8] Family, Bublé, Deep-Fried Turkey; USA 2014)
Alex Rose Wiesel: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Ciera Foster: sBI [0:00/0:01]
Gracie Zane: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]
Kari Klinkenborg: sBI (mit sD) [0:00/0:01]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mütter an der Kletterwand (TWO and a half MEN: [12.9] Bouncy, Bouncy, Bouncy, Lyndsey; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:15/0:16]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD [0:17-0:19]
[einige (bzw. eine) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08-0:09 (0:12-)0:13 0:14]

20.15-22.15 und 0.10-1.50, ServusTV:
Love & Other Drugs - Nebenwirkung inklusive (Love & Other Drugs; USA 2010)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten:}
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: OO (lO) [0:20] & OO+ & PO [0:29/0:30] & (OH(-) bzw.) PO [(0:30-)0:31] & OO+ & PO [0:32] & sBH(-) (von li. Seite/hint.) [0:36 0:37 0:38] & OO [0:39(-)0:40 0:52(lO)] & sNIP & sexy
Christina Fandino: NA+ [1:26/1:27] & PO [1:27]
Jo Newman: sBH [1:26] & sBH & OO [1:27] & (mind.) sexy (OH od. NA ?) [1:28]
Kate Jennings Grant: NA [0:09]
Katheryn Winnick: sBH [1:24 1:26] & NA (?) [1:27]
Nikki Deloach: sUPS (od. sPO- ?) [0:02 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [1:26]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [1:25]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sexy [0:07 0:08 (0:09)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBH od. sBI [1:24]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Die 7. Stunde - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Elisabeth Herrmann (BRD © 2016)
Zsa Zsa Inci Bürkle: NA+ {od. [unbekannt] ?} [0:02 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:06 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:03] & sNIP- (re.) [1:05]
[unbekannt]: sCT [(0:37/)0:38] & OO [0:41]

20.15-22.20 (auch Freitag, 22.05-0.10), VOX:
Girls’ Night Out (Rough Night; USA 2017)
Demi Moore (50+): OH(-?) (& sBI ?) [ca. 0:12]
Ilana Glazer: ... ?
Jillian Bell: sD [ca. 0:15]
Kate McKinnon: (s)PO-
Scarlett Johansson: sD & sexy (Unterhose) od. sBH
Zoë Kravitz: ... ?
(teilw. gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Doctor's Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Oh je! Dein Ex auf Wein, das lass sein! (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: sD(-) (li.) [0:35/0:36] & (mind.) sD-
Julia Koschitz: sBA [0:24 (0:26) 0:27-0:28]
Maja Maneiro: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:25]
Sonja Gerhardt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:25]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Plakat bzw. großem Zschr.-Foto) [0:00 0:16]
[zahlreiche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:24-0:28]

20.15-22.45 und 1.10-3.05, ATV II:
Lucy in the Sky (USA 2019)
Natalie Portman: sexy [ca. 0:56] & sWS (sNIP) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.00-22.38, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Le vieux fusil (Das alte Gewehr = Abschied in der Nacht; FRA/BRD © 1975)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Romy Schneider: sD [0:02/0:03] & OO- (lO-; recht kurz) & sD & sBH [0:32] & sD [(1:22) 1:24 (1:25 [kurz])]

21.05-22.05, SRF zwei:
Quartier des banques - Diamantenfieber [Folge 2] (Quartier des banques: [2.2] Faire le bon choix; CH/BEL 2019)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Laura Sepul: OO [0:15]

21.10-22.05, RTL UP:
Doctor's Diary - Männer sind die beste Medizin: Autsch! Sturz von der Karriereleiter (BRD/ÖST o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Diana Amft: (mind.) sD- [0:14 0:15 0:29-0:30]
Josefine Preuß: sexy [0:29 (0:37 0:38) 0:46]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:29-0:31]

22.03-23.47 und 2.00-3.41, ORF 1:
The Terminator {oder: Terminator} (The Terminator; USA/GB 1984)
Linda Hamilton: OO [1:15] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

22.05-22.30, RTL UP:
Magda macht das schon!: Polnische Leiter (BRD o.J. [2017 od. 2018])
Verena Altenberger: sD(-) [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD [0:10]

22.20-0.20 (auch Freitag, 1.20-2.55), PULS 4:
Red Heat (USA 1988)
Gina Gershon: sexy [0:49] & sCT- (als Leiche) [1:21]
Gretchen Palmer: NA+ (laut Mr. Skin: OO- & PO-) [1:16] & OO(+) & PO [1:18]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO bzw. OO bzw. PU [0:01-0:02]

22.45-23.35 und 2.15-3.05, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Mikado (BRD © 2010)
Andrea Cleven: sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD(-) (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Petra Kleinert: sD [0:38/0:39]

22.45-1.10 und 3.05-5.10, ATV II:
Vanilla Sky (USA(/ESP?) © 2001)
Cameron Diaz: OH- (RÜ von d. Seite) [0:05 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:18] & Oops (li.) [1:24 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [1:25] & OH(-?) [1:35 (recht kurz)]
Penélope Cruz: NA- ? (auf Foto) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- bzw. sD(-) [0:53-0:55] & (mind.) sD- [1:10] & OO [1:17 1:18] & sD (li.) [(1:20) 1:21] & OH [1:35] & sD(-) od. sD [1:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- (?) [2:03 (recht kurz)]
Ursula Andress: sBI [1:46] (aus "Ian Fleming's (James Bond 007 jagt) Dr. No" [GB 1962])
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [1:46]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (jew. auf großem Foto eines Zschr.-Covers) [0:09]

22.55-0.15 und 5.20-6.45, zdf_neo:
Friends with Money {laut Sender; oder: Freunde mit Geld} (Friends with Money; USA 2006)
Jennifer Aniston: sD & sUPS [ca. 0:58] (gemäß Bildern und ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.55-23.25, RTL UP:
Schwester[,] Schwester - Hier liegen Sie richtig!: Tiki-Micki-Party (BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
Anna Julia Antonucci: sD(-) [0:13 (recht kurz)]
Caroline Maria Frier: (sD ? bzw.) sD(-) (re.) [0:00 0:01] & (mind.) sD- [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Gisa Flake: sD(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)]

23.00-0.30, ZDF:
Sommernachtsmord (ÖST © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Petri: sBH [0:14]
Katharina Straßer: sD [0:20 (recht kurz)] (& sexy (od. OH-) ? [0:35])

23.05-0.00 ?, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Die harte Schule des Lebens] (Desperate Housewives: [8.4] School of Hard Knocks; USA 2011)
Andrea Parker: sD [0:33]
Eva Longoria: sD(-) [0:18]
Ruby Lewis: sBI [0:22/0:23] & sexy [0:33] & sD [(0:34) 0:37] & sexy [0:39]
Vanessa Williams: sD [0:33]
(die "TV Programmübersicht" des Senders ist noch immer völlig leer ...)

23.15-0.55, BR:
Siebzehn (ÖST © 2016)
{teilw. noch zu überprüfende Daten aus erster Sichtung:}
(mind.)
Alexandra Schmidt: sexy [0:22(recht kurz) 0:23?] & sD(-) [0:33 1:22(recht kurz)] & OH(-) [1:24] (0:41 nix)
Anaelle Dézsy ?: sBI(-?) [0:06] & sexy [0:48-0:49]
Elisabeth Wabitsch: sBI [0:05] & sBI & sPO- [0:06] & sBI [0:07] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:47] & sBH [0:48] & sexy (?) [0:52] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(1:05) 1:06/1:07] & sexy [1:11] & sBH [1:25?/1:26]
Vanessa Ozinger: sD(-) ? [0:57 0:59] & sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05-1:07]
(nach der dt. Erstausstrahlung 2020 verschwand das rbb-Video leider früher als ursprüngl. vom Sender angegeben ...)

23.30-1.30, WDR:
Love & Mercy (USA 2014)
Elizabeth Banks: sBI [ca. 1:06] & sexy od. OH- (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.00-0.55 ?, Disney Channel:
Desperate Housewives[: Sex erlaubt] (Desperate Housewives: [8.5] The Art of Making Art; USA 2011)
Ruby Lewis: sexy [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Teri Hatcher: OH(-) [0:17(-0:18)] (& sugger. NA [0:22-0:23])

0.02-1.31, ORF 2:
Die Spielerin (BRD/ÖST 2005)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [1:25]
[unbekannt]: OO (rO) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

0.10-1.50, 3sat:
Trackers - Rote Spur [Teil 3 = Folge 5 & Folge 6] (Trackers [Episode 5 & Episode 6]; Südafr.(/...?) 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Filmhälfte):}
Rolanda Marais: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:02]
Trix Vivier: OO & sPO [0:26]

0.25-2.25, SRF 1:
Persischstunden (Урокі фарсі / Уроки фарси [= Uroki farsi] (/ Persian Lessons); Belarus/RUS/BRD o.J. [2019 od. 2020])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Leonie Benesch: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:56]

0.40-2.05, Tele 5:
Icarus [= KGB - Killer, Gejagter, Beschützer {laut IMDb}] (Icarus (= The Killing Machine); CAN(/USA?) 2009)
Jessica Jaymes: OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) (als Leiche)
Lindsay Maxwell: sBH (mit sD) & sPO(-) & OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:03]
Monique Ganderton: sD
Stefanie Von Pfetten: sBH (mit sD) & OH(-) [innerh. einer Szene]
[unbekannt]: OH(-) (als Leiche)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.10-3.00, zdf_neo:
Unit 42: Von Angesicht zu Angesicht (Unité 42: [1.1] Face à face; BEL 2017)
Angélique Vercray: sexy (?) [0:19(/0:20)] & OO+ od. PU (als Leiche) [0:28] & PU (als Leiche) [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Constance Gay: sBH [0:02-0:03]
Maureen Merchiers: OO (als Leiche) [0:05/0:06 0:06/0:07 0:08 0:09 0:26(Foto) 0:36(recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto) [0:29]

2.55-5.25, SRF zwei:
München (Munich; USA/CAN/FRA 2005)
Lisa Werlinder: OO(-?) [ca. 1:05]
Marie-Josée Croze: OO bzw. (als Leiche) PU [ca. 2:02f.]
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi: sexy
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.50-5.25 (auch Freitag, 8.00-9.30), one:
Pampa Blues (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Traub: sD [0:02]
Paula Beer: sBI [(0:50) 0:51-0:54 (0:55) 0:56]

4.35-5.20, zdf_neo:
Unit 42: Blut und Tugend (Unité 42: [1.4] Sang et vertu; BEL 2017)
Laetitia Chambon: OO(-) od. OO (als Leiche) [0:10] & OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. OO+ (als Leiche) [0:19/0:20 (jew. recht kurz)] & sBH (auf Foto(s)) [0:20 (0:21 [kurz]) 0:24] & PU (als Leiche) [0:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] bzw. PO(-) (auf ~Foto) [0:20]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OH bzw. PU- ? bzw. ... (auf Fotos) [0:30]

(Für den erneuten arte-Irrsinn, vier Folgen "Real Humans - Echte Menschen" an einem Abend zu (ver)senden, keine Zeit [und Lust])


----------



## Anonymos (28 Juli 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 29.(/30.) Juli 2022:

6.20-7.00 und 5.05-6.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zu viel Liebe (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:11] & sBH [0:12(mit sD) 0:15(recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:32 0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. OO bzw. sBH & sPO [0:17-0:18 0:20]

10.25-11.55, SWR:
_Wachgeküsst_ - nach Motiven des Romans „Das Hotel im Park” von _Utta Danella_ (BRD © 2010)
Janina Hartwig: (mind.) sD- [0:21 (recht kurz)]
Mira Bartuschek: sD [0:10(kurz) (0:42) 0:44(kurz) 0:46 (0:47[kurz]) 0:50 0:51 0:52 (0:53 1:24) 0:25(kurz)]
Susan Hoecke: sexy [1:22] & sNIP (re.) [1:23]

10.34-11.00, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Offenbarung ([scrubs]: [[3.13]] My Porcelain God; USA © 2004)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sexy [0:22 0:23 (0:24 = Absp.)]

ca. 11.35-12.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Ihre Geschichte ([scrubs]: [[4.5]] Her Story; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:06 (0:10) 0:12]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:01 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06]

ca. 12.00-12.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Trauer ([scrubs]: [[4.6]] My Cake; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD(-) od. sD [0:00 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein hollywoodreifer Auftritt ([scrubs]: [[4.7]] My Common Enemy; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sD [0:16 0:17]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:00]
Mercy Malick: sD [0:01]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:14 0:15 0:17] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:18]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
unter weissen SegelN: Träume Am Horizont {so} (BRD © 2006)
Daniela Ziegler: (s)BA- [0:19(-)0:20 0:21(kurz)]
Dorothea Schenck: sexy [(0:36-0:37) 0:44-0:45] & sD(-) [1:10]
Gerit Kling: sNIP [0:14]
Sanne Schnapp: sD (re.) [0:39 (recht kurz)]
[ein(ig)e (ältere) Unbekannte]: sBI (fast nur entfernt im Hintergr.) [(0:31) 0:32 (0:33 0:34 0:35)]

12.35-13.25, BR:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der Sturz des Königs (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Elisabeth Lanz: sD(-) [0:01]
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: sBH [0:25(-0:26)] & sNIP [0:38]

ca. 12.55-13.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine einmalige Chance ([scrubs]: [[4.8]] My Last Chance; USA © 2004)
Heather Graham: sexy [0:10] & sBH (mit sD) [0:14 0:20(= Absp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 0:20(= Absp.)] bzw. sD (re.) [0:15 0:20(= Absp.)]

ca. 13.25-13.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Spiel mit dem Feuer ([scrubs]: [[4.9]] My Malpractical Decision; USA © 2004)
Amy Rilling (od. Tacey Adams) ?: sD (re.) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
Julianna Margulies: (sexy ? [0:07/0:08 (0:20 = Absp.)] &) sD(-) (re.) [0:19]

14.25-15.20, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Versteckte Wahrheit (House M.D.: [1.17] Role Model; USA 2005)
Missy Crider: sexy (etw. Slip) (gemäß Bildern)

14.30-16.00 und 4.20-5.45, hr:
Winnetous Weiber (BRD © 2014)
Josephin Busch: (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:33 (recht kurz)]

15.20-16.10, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Drei Beine (House M.D.: [1.21] Three Stories; USA 2005)
Carmen Electra: sexy [0:07 (0:09) 0:11]

16.00-17.35, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer in Prag (BRD © 2017)
Katja Weitzenböck: sexy (?) [0:56]
Laura Preiss: sUPS [0:09 (sehr kurz)] & sD [(0:11 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:05-1:06) 1:12 1:13 1:14 1:15] & sexy (?) [1:16/1:17 (1:17/1:18)]

16.30-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Charmageddon (Charmed: [7.13] Charmageddon; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:17-0:18 (0:20) 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:30]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Carpe Dämon (Charmed: [7.14] Carpe Demon; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 0:08 0:10 0:11 (0:13 0:15) 0:16 0:18]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:23]

18.23-18.47, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Conan-Spiel (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.3] The Barbarian Sublimation; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:01 0:02 0:03(=Vorsp.) (0:04/0:05)] & sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:07-0:08] & sNIP- & (mind.) sD- [0:09]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Lampenfieber (Ghost Whisperer: [4.20] Stage Fright; USA 2009)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:28 0:29 (0:30) 0:31] & sexy [0:39]

19.05-19.30 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Männergruppe (TWO and a half MEN: [12.11] For Whom the Booty Calls; USA 2015)
Nikki Leigh: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05] & sD [0:19]

19.55-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Opa stand auf Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [12.13] Boompa Loved His Hookers; USA 2015)
Maggie Lawson: OH- [0:06]

20.15-21.44, 3sat & 21.00-22.30, one:
Goldjungs (BRD © 2021)
Michelle Barthel: (... ? [0:34] &) sBH [0:35/0:36] & OO (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} sexy [0:47] & PO [0:48 0:49] & NA [0:50]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:47]

ca. 20.15-23.00 und 1.20-3.35, PRO 7:
Staatsfeind Nummer 1 {oder: eins} (Enemy of the State; USA 1998)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Raichle Watt: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:24 0:31(Video)]
Regina King: sBH [ca. 1:08 1:09]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (in Video) [0:09 0:10]
[einige (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Angelica Pamintuan, Charlie Curtis, Laura Eizenia [= Laura E. Wood], Raichle Watt u./od. Vené Arcoraci)]: sBH bzw. {mind. zwei} sPO [0:20] bzw. {eine} sBH(-?) (in Video) [ca. 0:31]

20.15-22.00 (auch Samstag, 0.05-1.40), Tele 5:
The Cave - Bis zum letzten Atemzug (Cave; NOR 2016)
Heidi Toini: OO(-?) (lO) [ca. 0:11] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen (und Bild); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.00, BR & 4.00-4.50 (auch Samstag, 8.10-9.00), one:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Ein kuscheliger Mord (BRD © 2019)
Katharina Müller-Elmau: sD [0:41 0:42]
Silke Franz: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:40]

20.15-21.10 und 23.45-0.35, VOXup:
Chicago Fire: Der Neue (Chicago Fire: [2.8] Rhymes with Shout; USA 2013)
Vedette Lim: sPO- [0:01] & sexy (Slip) [0:02] {kein sBH}

20.15-21.49 und 1.19-2.48, ORF 2:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und die letzte Hoffnung (BRD(/CZE) © 2018)
(Ina Paule Klink und Lucie Heinze nix)
[unbekannt ("Sophie Schütz")]: OO (als Leiche) [0:00 0:23]
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [1:17]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:17]

20.15-23.20 (auch Samstag, 22.30-1.25), PULS 4:
Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung (Terminator 2: Judgment Day; USA/FRA 1991)
Linda Hamilton: sNIP [(u.a.) ca. 0:15? 1:26] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.40, zdf_neo:
Wild Things (USA 1998)
Denise Richards: sexy [(mind.) 0:04(kurz) 0:08 0:09 (0:10 0:15)] & sBH(-) [0:53] & sBH & sPO bzw. OO [0:54-0:55] & sBA = sWS ("sCT(-)-Wet-BA") [0:57] & sBA (zumind. von hint.) [0:58] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [1:01 1:03-1:04] & OO- (rO-) (in Video) [1:05] & sBH (mit sD) [1:17 1:21 1:36(Foto(s)) 1:38 1:39]
(wahrsch.) Janet Bushor: sexy [0:28]
Laurie Wallace {laut IMDb}: sBI [1:24]
Neve Campbell: (mind.?) OH- [0:55] & OH- (in Video) [1:05] & sBA- [1:32 1:33 1:34(kurz)] & sBA [1:36]
Theresa Russell: sBI od. sBH (mit sD) [0:10 0:11] & PO & OO [0:15/0:16] & sNIP [0:16-0:17 0:18]
Toi Svane [Stepp]: sexy [(0:13?) 0:14]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "sB" (od. sBH ?) [1:37]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:03 (recht kurz)] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:15 (1:16)]
[mehrere (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sexy [(0:06) 0:07]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA [0:57(-0:58)]

22.09-23.43, ORF 1:
KOTTAN ERMITTELT: Hartlgasse 16a (ÖST o.J. [1976])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Madlaine Reiser: OO [0:20] & OO- (rO-) (od. Oops) [0:23] & OO (zumind. lO) [0:24] & (vermutl.) OO- (recht dunkel) [1:19]

22.15-23.45, Das Erste:
tatort: DER PAKT (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Aylin Werner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08] & (jew. als Leiche) OH(-) [0:12 0:13] & OH- [0:14] & OH(-) [0:15] & OH- [0:16 0:35(Fotos)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:07]

22.30-23.55, one:
Styx (BRD/ÖST(/Malta) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanne Wolff: OH(-) (re.) bzw. (im Wasser) NA (?) & (kurz) OO- [0:14-0:15] & OH- (?) [0:16] & sexy (BH unter sWS/sCT[-]) [1:09] & sNIP (re.) [1:10(recht kurz) 1:11(im Spiegel)] & sBH (im Spiegel) [1:12 (recht kurz)]

22.30-0.55, RTL ZWEI:
Paycheck - Die Abrechnung {wenn wie ARD- und ZDF-Version; oder (wie bei SAT.1-Version): Paycheck} (Paycheck; USA/CAN 2003)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Kathryn Morris: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:06 (recht kurz)]
Uma Thurman: sD [0:12 0:13 0:14] & sNIP [1:47 1:48?]

22.35-0.30, ATV:
Unter deutschen Betten (BRD 2017)
(mind.)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [(0:02) 0:03 ca.1:20]
Jasmin Wagner: sD(-) [0:03? 0:04]
Monika Gruber: sD [0:26]
Veronica Ferres: sD [0:31 0:32] & sD(-) [0:34 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:39 0:52] & OH- [ca. 1:13]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]

22.55-0.45, SRF zwei:
Killer's Bodyguard - Leben am Abzug! {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Killer's Bodyguard} (The Hitman's Bodyguard; USA/... 2017)
Salma Hayek: sD [ca. 0:53]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 23.00-1.20, PRO 7:
Gemini Man (USA(/China?) 2019)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead: sBH [ca. 1:01]
Theodora Miranne: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.17-1.19, ORF 2:
Das vermächtnis der wanderhure {so} (BRD/ÖST/CZE © 2012)
Alexandra Neldel: sWS (wohl nur "sCT(-)-PO") [0:29]
Florence Kasumba: OO & PO [0:39-0:40]
Julie Engelbrecht: OO (& PO) [0:55-0:56] & OH(+?) & PO(-) [0:57 (jew. kurz)] & sD(-) [1:09/1:10] & OO (& PO) [1:19-1:20] & sD [1:46/1:47]
[unbekannt]: OO (rO) [1:07 (recht kurz)]

23.20-23.45, RTL UP:
Nikola: nackte nr. 42 (BRD o.J. [2004 od. 2005])
Jutta Fastian: PO [0:15/0:16]
Mariele Millowitsch: (mind.) sD- [(0:21) 0:22(recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:22]

23.55-1.40, Tele 5:
Die letzte Party deines Lebens (ÖST 2018)
Alexandra Schmidt: sBI [ca. 0:05] & OO+ [ca. 0:19]
Antonia Moretti: sBI [ca. 0:05]
Chantal Pausch [= Chantal Zitzenbacher]: sBI (mit sD) & sPO(-) & OH [ca. 0:22]
Elisabeth Wabitsch: sBI [ca. 0:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
Valerie Huber: sPO & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.00-2.55, SRF 1:
In "Apocalypse Now" (USA © 1979) gibt es (mind.) Colleen Camp sexy, Cynthia Wood sexy, Linda Carpenter sD & sUPS & sexy und Unbekannte OO (auf Poster), in "Apocalypse Now Redux" (© 2000) außerdem Aurore Clément PU, Colleen Camp OO und Cynthia Wood OO - in der etwas kürzeren neuesten Fassung "Apocalypse Now: Final Cut" (2019) könnte was davon fehlen.

0.30-2.05 und 2.05-3.30, ATV:
Off the Rails (USA 2017)
Hannah Barefoot: OH- [ca. 0:41] & sBH [ca. 0:55] & sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:15] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin) 

0.35-1.00, RTL UP:
alles atze: Währungsreform (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:15]
[drei Unbekannte]: OH- bzw. OH(-) [0:15]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [innerh. Vorsp.]

0.55-2.35 und 4.25-6.00?, RTL ZWEI:
28 Weeks Later {oder (laut IMDb): 28 Wochen später} (28 Weeks Later; GB(/ESP?) 2007)
Catherine McCormack: (seitl.) PO (vermutl. kurz) & OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 0:37]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) OH-
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.00-1.50, hr:
Beforeigners: Die Neuankömmlinge (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.1]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Anne Guri Tvedt (?): OO [0:12] & (nPU- ? &) OO [0:13] & OO [0:14] (jew. als Leiche)
Fride Snipsøyr Holøs (?): sBI [0:00 0:02(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Karen Sollihaug: ... & sWS (sNIP) & nPU [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00]

1.25-1.45, RTL UP:
alles atze: Rivalen der Rennbahn (BRD o.J. [2006 od. 2007])
Ninon Held: sD [0:11]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00/0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBA (eine mit sD) [0:00]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (eine mit sD) [0:00]

1.40-3.15, Tele 5:
Stephen King's A GOOD MARRIAGE (USA © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Cara Buono: sD [0:03-0:04 0:05] & sUPS [0:56] & sD [(0:59) 1:01-1:02]
Joan Allen (50+): (OH- ? (etw. ob. RÜ) [0:09] &) sD(-) (li.) [0:10] & sD [0:57 (1:12 1:13)] & (mind.) sD-
Kristen Connolly: OH- [1:05]
(wahrsch.) Lee Ann Thomas-Hansen (Joan Allens Bodydouble): OH- [0:08]
[unbekannt]: sD (li.) [0:05]

ca. 3.15-3.55 ?, kabel eins:
Bosch[: Zurück bei Mama] (Bosch: [1.5] Chapter Five: Mama’s Boy; USA © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Annie Wersching: OH(-) [0:26-0:28]

3.20-4.05, hr:
Beforeigners: Die Anomalie (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.4]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Ágústa Eva Erlendsdottir: sBH [0:31 0:32] & sUPS(-?) [0:37 (kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: (mind.?) OH- [0:30/0:31] {kein sBH}

3.20-4.53, Das Erste:
Einfach _Rosa_: Die Hochzeitsplanerin (BRD © 2015)
Alexandra Neldel: sD(-) [0:09] & (zumind. sugger.) OH- [0:56]
Alissa Jung: sBA [1:09-1:12]

ca. 3.55-4.20 (und 5.05 ?), SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Urlaub (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:01-0:03 0:20]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI (bzw. sexy [Bik.-Hose]) [0:01-0:03 0:20]

ca. 4.20-4.40 und 5.10-5.35, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Sport & Fitness (BRD 2004)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH [0:03-0:04]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:15-0:16 (0:22 = Absp.)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sexy [0:12]


----------



## Anonymos (29 Juli 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 30.(/31.) Juli 2022:

6.00-6.40 und 5.10-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Gutes tun (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [(0:16) 0:17] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:11 0:12] bzw. sBH od. ... [0:12]

6.40-8.10, one:
Schicksalstage in Bangkok (BRD © 2009)
Bettina Zimmermann: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:26]
Suzanne von Borsody: sD(-) [0:29 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:30] & sD [0:31 (kurz)] & sBA [0:40-0:41 (0:42)] & sD(-) [1:04 (kurz)] & sUPS [1:10 (kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:15]

9.00-10.30 und 1.40-3.05, rbb:
Familie Wöhler auf Mallorca (BRD(/ESP) © 2018)
Jennifer Ulrich: (mind.) sD- [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)]

10.30-12.00 und 1.00-2.30, BR:
Stürme in Afrika (BRD(/Südafr.) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: (mind.) sD- [0:24]
Katja Flint: OH [0:24] & NA(+?) [0:40]

10.35-11.25, one:
Mord mit Aussicht: Mikado (BRD © 2010)
Andrea Cleven: sBH (mit sD) [0:09-0:10] & sD(-) (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Petra Kleinert: sD [0:38/0:39]

10.55-11.45, mdr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Aus heiterem Himmel (BRD © 2017)
Adelheid Kleineidam: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:06 (sehr kurz)]
Nina Vorbrodt: (mind.) sD- [0:32 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00, Das Erste:
Schöne Aussicht (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tatiani Katrantzi: sBH [0:43(-)0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:43 0:44]

15.34-17.02, 3sat:
Lilly Schönauer: Umweg ins Glück (BRD/ÖST © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Dietze: sBI [0:39 0:40]

15.50-17.35 und 1.00-2.25, RTL UP:
Columbo: Die letzte Party (Columbo: [13.5] Columbo Likes the Nightlife; USA 2003)
Jennifer Sky: sD (gemäß Bildern)

ca. 16.05-18.10 ?, sixx:
Margos Spuren (Paper Towns; USA 2015)
Caitlin Carver: sBH [ca. 0:55] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Halston Sage: vlt. NA- (gemäß Bild)

16.50-17.45 und 0.45-1.30, VOXup:
the g∞d doctor[: Ein außergewöhnliches Talent] (the g∞d doctor: [1.1] Burnt Food; USA/CAN © 2017)
Antonia Thomas: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:06]

ca. 18.10-20.15 ? und 2.45-4.15 ?, sixx:
Garden State (USA 2004)
Amy Ferguson: sBH
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:57]
Tracey Antosiweicz: OO(-) (lO(-); in Film) [ca. 1:12]
Wynter Kullman: sBH
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte (darunter Courtney Delong ?)]: sBH [ca. 0:57]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

18.30-20.15 und 5.35-7.20, one:
_TO THE_ *WONDER* - _DIE_ *WEGE* _DER_ *LIEBE* (To the Wonder; USA © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Olga Kurylenko: sBI [0:23/0:24] & sD [(0:25) 0:26] & OO (rO) & PO [1:05] & sBI & sPO(-?) [ca. 1:19] & sexy [1:26] & OH- [1:30/1:31]
Rachel McAdams: OO [0:46]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [ca. 0:21] bzw. sBI [ca. 0:24]

19.20-20.15, VOXup:
the g∞d doctor[: Gegen alle Vernunft] (the g∞d doctor: [1.4] Pipes; USA/CAN 2017)
Antonia Thomas: sBH [ca. 0:16]
Beau Garrett: sBH [ca. 0:18]
(jeweils gemäß Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

19.20-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 18.25-18.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

19.25-20.15, ZDF:
Lena Lorenz: Ein Fall von Liebe, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Patricia Aulitzky: sBH (von li. Seite) [0:36 (recht kurz)]

19.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 18.50-19.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil II (TWO and a half MEN: [12.16] Of Course He's Dead, Part 2; USA 2015)
Judy Greer: sD(-) [0:14]

20.15-22.00 und 4.55-6.35, zdf_neo:
The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen (The Italian Job / Braquage à l'italienne / ... ?; USA/FRA/GB/ITA 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Charlize Theron: sD [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03] & sBH [0:39]
Julie Costello: sexy (Unterhose) {nicht sBH} [0:42]

ca. 20.15-22.50 ? und 0.50-2.45 ?, sixx:
Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter (The Fault in Our Stars; USA 2014)
Laura Dern: (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:46]
Shailene Woodley: sBH & (mind.) OH- [ca. 1:16]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.40, WDR:
Tödliche Geheimnisse: Das Versprechen (BRD © 2020)
Anke Engelke (50+): sUPS [0:03 (sehr kurz)]
Petra Schmidt-Schaller: sPO- [1:10]

20.15-22.20, Tele 5:
Der City[-]Hai [= Raw Deal {ZDF-Version}] (Raw Deal; USA(/NED?) 1986)
{aus Teilsichtung (der FSK16-Version):}
Kathryn Harrold: sD [0:39 0:40 0:41 0:42]
[unbekannt]: nPU [0:36 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, 12.40-14.50), ATV II:
Keinohrhasen (BRD 2007)
Brigitte Zeh: sBH [1:21] (& OH- ? [1:22])
Florentine Lahme: OH [0:54]
Jeanne Tremsal: sBH(-) [0:13]
Nina Proll: sD [0:19-0:20 (0:21-0:22)]
Nora Tschirner: OH(-) (od. NA) [0:12/0:13] & OO [0:56] & OO bzw. (kurz) PU od. OO+ (& (kurz) PO) [1:09/1:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy (auf Fernsehstandbild) [1:06]

20.15-22.01 (auch Sonntag, 0.59-2.38), ORF 1:
Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen (Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines; USA/GB/BRD 2003)
Kristanna Loken: PO(+?) [0:05 {RTL ZWEI} od. 0:06 {PRO 7}]
(danach Film nicht mehr gesehen)

20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, 22.50-1.05), PULS 4:
Terminator: Dark Fate (Terminator: Dark Fate / Terminator: Destino oscuro / Terminátor: Sötét végzet; USA/ESP/HUN 2019)
Mackenzie Davis: PO [ca. 0:05 1:01(kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.00-23.25 (auch Sonntag, 2.35-4.00), one:
Trespass - Auf Leben und Tod {Vorsp.} = Trespass {Absp.} (Trespass; USA © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Emily Meade: sD(-) [0:12]
Jordana Spiro: sBH [0:26] & sBI od. "sB" & sPO [0:59] & OH- & sPO [1:06]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:59]

ca. 22.10-23.05 und 1.20-2.05, SAT.1 Gold:
Danni Lowinski!: Optimisten (BRD © 2012)
Alexandra von Schwerin: sD [0:30 (recht kurz)]
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:40]

22.30-0.05, SRF 1:
die Standesbeamtin (CH © 2009)
Marie Leuenberger: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sBH [0:59 1:00 1:01 1:02] & sNIP [1:02]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.49-1.01, ORF 1:
True Lies - Wahre Lügen (True Lies; USA 1994)
Jamie Lee Curtis: sD [1:15-1:17] & sBH (mit sD) (& sPO) [1:18-1:22] & sD [1:22 1:23-1:24 1:25 1:27 1:28 1:30 1:31 (1:32) 1:33 (1:34) 1:36 1:37 1:41 1:42 1:43 1:44 1:47] & sD & sUPS [1:51] & sD [1:52 1:53 (1:54 1:57)]
Tia Carrere: sexy [0:07] & sD [(1:25) 1:26 (1:28 1:29 1:30 1:31 1:32) 1:47 1:50 1:51]

23.20-1.10, SRF zwei:
Black Sea (Black Sea / Чeрное море [= Černoje more]; GB/USA/RUS 2014)
Jodie Whittaker: sBI [ca. 0:43 1:49] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bei Mr. Skin)

23.25-0:55, NDR:
tatort: Tod im Elefantenhaus (BRD 1987)
{vermutl. aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerstin Draeger: OO [0:13-0:14]

23.25-1.25 und 2.50-4.55, zdf_neo:
Zwielicht (Primal Fear; USA © 1996)
Azalea Davila: OO (in Video) [1:08]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

23.25-1.30, one:
Der Unbestechliche - Mörderisches Marseille (La French; FRA/BEL © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Céline Sallette: sCT(-)-BH & (am Sz.-Ende kurz) OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:44(-)0:45]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:38 [kurz]) 0:39]

ca. 0.00-1.40, SAT.1:
Gamer (USA 2009)
(mind.)
Amber Valletta: sPO(-) [0:54] & "sB" u./od. sBH & sBI & sD & sexy
Jade Ramsey: OO [0:25]
Kyra Sedgwick: sD(-) od. sD
Nikita Ramsey: OO [0:25]
[(jew.) ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: OO- bzw. sPO bzw. sBH od. "sB" bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO

0.05-1.50, ZDF:
The Gun*man* (ESP/GB(/USA) © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jasmine Trinca: Oops(-?) (re.) [0:05 (sehr kurz)] & OO- (lO-) & sNIP [0:45 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:46] & Oops- (re.) [0:53 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:54 (2x recht kurz)] & sD(-/+?) (li.) [0:55 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP [0:57 (recht kurz)] & {gemäß Bild} sD (weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

0.20-1.45 und 3.15-4.45, SWR:
Zwischen *zwei* Herzen (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anna Schudt: sBH (mit sD) [0:33] & sBH [1:21-1:22] (0:49 nix)
Stephanie Japp: sexy [0:38] & OH- [0:39]

0.25-2.30, arte:
Lucía und der Sex (Lucía y el sexo; ESP(/FRA) © 2001)
Diana Suárez: PO & PU (in Video) [0:58/0:59] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) & PO bzw. OO(-) (auf Videocover) [1:00] & OO & PO (in Video) [1:01] & OO [1:17] & PU & PO [1:24]
Elena Anaya: PU [0:57] & PO & PU [0:58-0:59] & PU [1:00] & sD [1:02 1:03] & sD (mit Oops- od. OO-- ?) & (s?)PO [1:08] & sD [1:09] & sD & (s?)PO [1:10 1:11] & sD [1:12] & OO [1:17] (& sexy ? [1:24]) & OO (rO) [1:25 (recht kurz)] & PU [1:31]
Najwa Nimri: PU & PO [0:12] & (mind.) OH- [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & OH(-) [1:13] & sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [(1:45) (1:46/)1:47 (1:48 1:49 1:52) 1:54 1:56]
Paz Vega: OO bzw. PO (auf Fotos) [0:06] & sexy [0:08] & sD(-) (re.) & PU- & PO- [0:09] & OO bzw. PU [0:22/0:23] & PU & PO- bzw. OO(+) [0:24-0:26] & OO & PO (z.T. auf Fotos) [0:28] & sBH bzw. PU & PO bzw. OO+ [0:29-0:31] & PU [0:45 0:57] & sNIP [(1:15) 1:16/1:17] & sCT- [1:26/1:27] & PO & PU bzw. NA [1:28-1:30]

0.35-2.05, WDR:
Elser (BRD(/ITA) [2014 od. 2015], © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
(Anna Unterbergers sBA-Szene fehlt in der gekürzten Fassung)
Katharina Schüttler: OH(-) [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Valentina Repetto ?: sBA (sNIP) [0:15]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:15]

0.40-1.30, hr:
Beforeigners: Der Aufprall (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.5]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Krista Kosonen: OO [0:41] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:44]

0.55-2.25, Das Erste:
NEBELWAND - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2017)
Emma Bading: sNIP- [(0:07?) 0:08/0:09]
Hildegard Schroedter (fast 60): OO+ od. PU [0:04]

1.00-2.30 (auch Sonntag, 10.55-12.40), ATV II:
Die Treue-Testerin - Spezialauftrag Liebe (BRD 2008)
Barbara Philipp: sD(-) [0:15 (kurz)] & sBH [(0:35) 0:36] & sD- bzw. sD(-) [1:08 1:09 1:10 1:11 1:12/1:13 1:17-1:18]
Jeanette Biedermann: sD [0:01 0:08-0:09 0:10 (0:17)] & sUPS- [0:49 (kurz)] & sD [ca. 1:04] & (mind.) OH- ? [1:05] & sD(-) od. sD [1:17]
Marylu-Saskia Poolman: sD [0:28 (0:29)]
Rebekka Madita Hundt: sD(-) [0:23]
Victoria Stadtlander: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [0:20]
[unbekannt]: sexy (Sport-BH ?) [0:23]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OH- [0:17] & sBI [0:50]
(sofern ungekürzt wie bei SAT.1 [bei der letzten sixx-Ausstrahlung kamen die meisten Szenen 1-4 Min. früher])

1.05-1.40, rbb:
Kräfte (BRD © 2020)
Gro Swantje Kohlhof: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (li.) [0:19 (recht kurz)]

1.10-3.10, SRF zwei:
Ian Fleming's In tödlicher Mission (For Your Eyes Only; GB 1981)
Carole Bouquet: sNIP- (?) [0:27 u./od. 0:28] & sexy [(mind.) 1:17-1:18 1:33 1:35 1:36 1:37 1:38] & (od. Double ?) NA(+?) (unter Wasser) [2:00-2:02 (= Absp.)]
Cassandra Harris: sCT(-) bzw. sD (re.) & (OO- (rO-) od. eher) Oops [1:05/1:06] & (sBI- mit) sD [1:06]
Lynn-Holly Johnson: sexy [0:35 0:37 0:41/0:42? 1:42(-1:43)]
Sheena Easton: (zumind. sugger.) OH ? [0:06f. (= Vorsp.)]
Vanya Seager: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & Oops (re.) [ca. 0:20] (laut Mr. Skin [offenbar erst kürzlich entdeckt])
[unbekannt (Cassandra Harris' Stuntdouble)]: sUPS od. sexy [1:07]
[einige Unbekannte]: NA (bzw. OO- ?) [0:06-0:08 (= Vorsp.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Alison Worth, Chai Lee, Evelyn Drogue, Kim Mills, Koko, Lalla Dean, Laoura Hadzivageli, Lizzie Warville, Tula u./od. Viva [jew. "Girl at Pool (uncredited)" {laut IMDb}])]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:19-0:21 (0:22)]

1.15-2.45, NDR:
tatort: Die goldene Zeit (BRD © 2019)
Anna Oussankina: sD [0:18/0:19 0:59-1:00]
Jessica Kosmalla (50+): sD(-) (li.) [(0:41 [kurz]) 0:43-0:44 (0:56) 0:57]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte (darunter Nadine Isabelle Albers ?)]: sD bzw. sBH bzw. sexy [0:17-0:18] & sexy (?) bzw. sD(-) [0:58] & sD bzw. sexy [1:00]

ca. 1.40-3.20, SAT.1:
Exit Wounds {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei RTL-ZWEI-Version): Exit Wounds - Die Copjäger} (Exit Wounds; USA/AUS 2001)
Kym Krystalie [= Kym Kristalie] & Shannon Jobe & [(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: OO (& z.T. sPO)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy od. "sB"

1.45-3.15, SWR:
Schlaflos in Schwabing (BRD © 2012)
Mariele Millowitsch (50+): sD [(1:19-)1:20 1:21 (1:23)]

2.30-4.05 (auch Sonntag, 4.15-5.50), ATV II:
Die Braut von der Tankstelle (BRD © 2005)
Nicole Marischka: sD (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:03] & sBH [1:05] & sBH & (sehr kurz) OO (rO) [1:06]

3.10-4.30, Tele 5:
Icarus [= KGB - Killer, Gejagter, Beschützer {laut IMDb}] (Icarus (= The Killing Machine); CAN(/USA?) 2009)
Jessica Jaymes: OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) (als Leiche)
Lindsay Maxwell: sBH (mit sD) & sPO(-) & OO(-) (rO[-]) [ca. 0:03]
Monique Ganderton: sD
Stefanie Von Pfetten: sBH (mit sD) & OH(-) [innerh. einer Szene]
[unbekannt]: OH(-) (als Leiche)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.05-5.35 (auch Sonntag, 2.45-4.15), ATV II:
STÜRMISCH _verliebt_ (BRD 2004 od. 2005)
Florentine Lahme: sBI (mit sD) [0:03(-)0:04] & sD bzw. sD+ [0:45-0:46] & sexy (?) [0:57] & sD [0:58] & sexy (?) [0:59]
Jana Pallaske: sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:45] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:46] & sD(-) (re.) [1:00-1:01] & OH (bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OO- (lO-) ?) [1:08-1:09]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [1:24-1:25]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:03 0:04]


----------



## Anonymos (30 Juli 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 31. Juli(/1. August) 2022:

ca. 5.50-7.40, SAT.1 Gold:
Klinik unter Palmen [- Cuba]: Nacht über Havanna (ÖST?/BRD © 2001)
Julia Thurnau: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) & {andere Szene} sNIP [0:02] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sexy (bzw. sNIP- ?) [0:38 0:44/0:45] & sexy [0:59] & sNIP [1:22]
Karina Kraushaar: sNIP- (?) [0:52]
Mandala Tayde: sexy [0:18 0:19] & (OH+ bzw.) OO(-) & PO [(0:23-)0:24] & sexy [(0:25) 1:20]

7.10-8.35, Das Erste:
Das Zauberbuch (Kouzelný měšec; CZE/BRD © 1996)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tina Ruland: OH(-) [0:44] & (mind.?) OH- [0:46] & (mind.) OH- [0:47] & sNIP [0:48] 

9.00-10.20, rbb:
Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank, 1. Trimester: Zur Hölle mit den Paukern (BRD © 1968)
Britt Lindberg: sBI (mit sD) [0:28-0:29]
Hannelore Elsner: sexy [(1:09 [kurz]) 1:13-1:16]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [0:28-0:29]

9.45-11.15, one:
Pampa Blues (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Traub: sD [0:02]
Paula Beer: sBI [(0:50) 0:51-0:54 (0:55) 0:56]

11.15-12.50, arte:
Love Story (USA 1970)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ali MacGraw: OH(-) (re.) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:12]

11.30-13.20, ATV:
Unter deutschen Betten (BRD 2017)
(mind.)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [(0:02) 0:03 ca.1:20]
Jasmin Wagner: sD(-) [0:03? 0:04]
Monika Gruber: sD [0:26]
Veronica Ferres: sD [0:31 0:32] & sD(-) [0:34 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:39 0:52] & OH- [ca. 1:13]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]

12.25-13.15 (auch Montag, 2.20-3.10), rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Abschied von einem Freund (BRD © 2006)
Elisabeth Lanz: sBI [0:07-0:08] & OH(-) [0:20] (& sD(-) ? (auf Foto) [0:30 0:31]) & sBI (auf zwei Fotos) [0:32] & OH- [0:40]

13.15-14.45, rbb:
Katz und Hund (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO+ (auf Bildsch.) [0:51] bzw. (sBI bzw.) OO (& sPO) [0:51-0:52] bzw. (im Hintergr.) OO- [(0:51/)0:52]

14.05-15.30, Das Erste:
_Der Schwarzwaldhof: _Alte Wunden (BRD © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Saskia Vester: NA [1:09/1:10] & OO [1:11]

14.10-15.05, RTL UP:
Medicopter 117 - Jedes Leben zählt: Nasses Grab (BRD/ÖST o.J. [1998 od. 1999])
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anja Freese: sBH [0:38 0:39 0:40 0:41]

14.30-15.58, ORF 2 & 20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: Japan] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
Johanna Klante: sBA [0:26 (0:27 0:28)]
[unbekannt]: sBI(-?) [0:26]

14.45-16.15, rbb:
DIE Insel[-]ÄRZTIN: DIE MUTPROBE (BRD(/Südafr./Maurit.) © 2020)
Dennenesch Zoudé: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21] & sexy [0:24 0:25 0:26] & sNIP [(0:50) 0:51]
Inez Bjørg David: sWS- (li. sNIP- [od. sCT-- ?]) [0:37-0:38] & sD [(0:52) 0:53 0:54 0:55 0:58] & (mind.) sD- [1:04/1:05]
Katrin Caine: sBA(-) [0:31 0:32] & sBH (mit sD[-]) [(1:05-)1:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sD(-) (jew. auf Foto) [0:19] bzw. sBH (von li. Seite; auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:51]

15.45-16.15, WDR:
die LottoKönige {so}: Familie und andere Missverständnisse! (BRD © 2013)
Sandra Borgmann: sexy (Slip) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

16.10-16.40 (auch Montag, 14.15-14.45), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Meins] (how i met your mother: [6.1] Big Days; USA 2010)
Alyson Hannigan: sD
Cobie Smulders: sD
Kaylee Anne Defer [= Kaylee DeFer]: (mind.) sD-

16.15-16.45, WDR:
die LottoKönige: Die üblichen Verdächtigen! (BRD © 2013)
Sandra Borgmann: sexy (Slip) [0:01 (od. 0:02) (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: NA+ od. (seitl.) PO- (auf Poster) [0:14(2x) 0:15 (od. 0:14 0:15[2x])]
(ab dieser Folge fehlt wahrsch. der Rückblick am Anfang) 

16.45-17.15, WDR:
die LottoKönige: Eine sichere Bank? (BRD © 2013)
Mackie Heilmann: sD(-) (li.) [0:11(2x) (od. 0:11 0:12)] & (mind.) sD-
Sandra Borgmann: sexy (Slip) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: NA+ od. (seitl.) PO- (auf Poster) [0:02(2x) (od. 0:02 0:03)]

18.00-19.45, ORF III:
Kurt Hoffmanns Herrliche Zeiten im Spessart (BRD 1967)
Diana Körner: sexy [1:26] & (s)PO- [1:27]
Gila von Weitershausen: sD [0:55/0:56 0:58/0:59]
Hannelore Elsner: sD [(0:37) 0:43(-)0:44 0:46]
Katrin [eigtl. Kathrin] Ackermann: sD [0:16 (0:23)]
Monika Zinnenberg: OO (rO) [0:31]
Vivi Bach: sD [1:15 (1:16) (jew. kurz)]

18.20-20.15, Tele 5:
Sea Wolf - Der letzte Pirat (CAN/GB/ITA/CUB 2001)
Dania Morell & Kendra Casal & Martha Montero: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:01) 0:02 0:03 0:04]
Gerit Kling: sNIP- (re.) [0:16 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:26(re.) 0:35 (0:40-)0:41] & sNIP- [0:54 1:05(li.)] & sNIP [1:24] & sD [1:26 (kurz)] & sD(-) [1:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sUPS [0:33 (kurz)] bzw. sNIP [0:34]
[drei bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:30 (0:31-0:32) 0:33-0:34]

18.50-19.30, zdf_neo:
psych: Unheimliche Begegnung der hinterlistigen Art (psych: [5.3] Not Even Close ... Encounters; USA 2010)
Becky O'Donohue: sBI (mit sD) [0:11-0:12]

19.20-19.45 (auch Montag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4: 
TWO and a half MEN[: Stur, zwanghaft und unflexibel] (TWO and a half MEN [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2003)
(Jennifer Taylor: sexy ? [0:08])
Kristin Bauer [= Kristin Bauer van Straten]: sexy (?) [0:01 0:18]
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

20.14-21.44, 3sat:
Tod eines Keilers (Der Keiler; CH/BRD 2005 od. 2006)
Lale Yavas: OO [0:56 1:18]
[unbekannt (als Leiche)]: PU [0:14-0:16]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei bzw. einer Quelle[n]) 

20.15-22.20 und 3.50-5.20, Tele 5:
Godsend (USA/CAN © 2003)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Rebecca Romijn-Stamos: sexy (?) [0:23-0:24] & sexy (Slip) [(0:28- )0:29] & OH(-) [0:29] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:30 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-22.20, arte:
Thelma & Louise (USA(/FRA?) © 1991)
Geena Davis: sexy [0:19] & sBI [0:31/0:32 (0:35 0:36 0:38 [jew. etw. Bik.-Obertl.])] & sexy [0:59-1:00 1:17]
Susan Sarandon: sD(-) [0:29] & OO- (lO-) od. Oops {laut Mr. Skin} [0:50:4X (zu kurz)] & sNIP [1:16 1:17]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:27]

ca. 20.15-22.35 ? und 0.35-2.25 ?, sixx:
Center Stage (USA 2000)
(mind.)
Amanda Schull: sUPS [0:21] & OH(-) bzw. OH- [0:50/0:51] & sUPS [1:30 1:31 1:32] & sBH [1:32/1:33] & sUPS [1:35 1:36-1:38]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:45-0:46]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sUPS [(mind.) 1:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:42-0:47 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

ca. 20.15-22.40 und 1.05-2.55, SAT.1:
Bad Spies (The Spy Who Dumped Me / A kém, aki dobott engem; CAN/USA/UNG 2018)
Ivanna Sakhno: sBH [ca. 0:38] & sexy ? [ca. 0:54] & sBI [ca. 1:14]
Kate McKinnon: sD
Mila Kunis: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-23.05 und 1.25-3.45, RTL ZWEI:
Terminator 2: Tag der Abrechnung (Terminator 2: Judgment Day; USA/FRA 1991)
Linda Hamilton: sNIP [(u.a.) ca. 0:15? 1:26] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.50 (auch Montag, 0.00-1.30), ORF 2 & 21.45-23.15 und 4.00-5.30, one:
tatort: Die goldene Zeit (BRD © 2019)
Anna Oussankina: sD [0:18/0:19 0:59-1:00]
Jessica Kosmalla (50+): sD(-) (li.) [(0:41 [kurz]) 0:43-0:44 (0:56) 0:57]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte (darunter Nadine Isabelle Albers ?)]: sD bzw. sBH bzw. sexy [0:17-0:18] & sexy (?) bzw. sD(-) [0:58] & sD bzw. sexy [1:00]

20.15-22.38, ORF 1:
Spectre (GB/USA 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Léa Seydoux: sD [1:19]
Monica Bellucci: sD(-) [0:35]
[... Unbekannte]: ... bzw. NA ? [0:12 0:13 0:14-0:15 (jew. = Vorsp.)]

21.01-22.22, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Angèle et Tony (FRA 2010)
Clotilde Hesme: OO- (rO-) & "nPU-NA" (od. nPU- ?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

21.55-23.50, Disney Channel:
Daddy Cool {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder {laut IMDb}: Daddy Cool - Mein Vater, der Held} (My Father the Hero / My father, ce héros; USA/FRA 1994)
Ann Hearn: sBA [0:12/0:13 (0:14)]
Faith Prince: sexy [0:42 (0:43)] & (s)BA [1:10 1:11]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) 

22.20-0.25, Tele 5:
Das Auge - Eye of the beholder {laut Tele 5; oder (wie bei eoTV-Version): [Eye] of the beholder) ([Eye] of the beholder; CAN/GB/AUS 1999)
Ashley Judd: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:10-0:11 0:12] & PO & (etw. dunkel) nPU (& OO- ?) [0:12] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:13] & sD(-) [0:23] & OO [0:26 (recht kurz)] & NA [0:27] & sexy [0:30 0:31 0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:32] (& vlt. OH- (li.) [1:04])

22.25-0.30, SRF zwei:
Fast & Furious 6 {oder (laut SRF): Fast and Furious 6} (Furious 6 = Furious VI = Fast & Furious 6 = Fast and the Furious VI; USA {laut IMDb} u./od. ESP/GB {laut Mr. Skin} 2013)
Elsa Pataky: OH [ca. 0:07]
Gina Carano: sD
Michelle Rodriguez: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 22.35-0.35 ? und 2.25-4.00 ?, sixx:
Verrückt/Schön (Crazy/Beautiful; USA 2001)
Kirsten Dunst: sNIP [0:01 0:10] & (sexy bzw.) ~OH (sehr kurz) [(0:21-)0:22] & sNIP [0:28 0:29] & sexy bzw. sNIP [0:30-0:31] & ~OH [0:32 (0:33)] & sexy [0:33 0:34 0:35 0:36] & sNIP [0:37] & sexy [0:38] & (OH (& NA ?) bzw.) Oops- (li.; kurz) [(0:41-)0:42] & OH- od. NA [0:43] & OH- [0:43/0:44] & sD(-) [0:46 (kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:50] & sexy (Slip) [1:08 1:11 1:13] & sNIP [1:18] & sexy (?) [1:23] & sNIP [(1:24) 1:29 1:30]
Taryn Manning: sexy [0:12 (0:15)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16 (0:17) 0:21-0:22 0:23 0:24 (0:25)]
Tracy Claustro: sD [0:54]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:47 1:07] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:07 1:08]

ca. 22.40-1.05 und 2.55-4.45, SAT.1:
Mr. & Mrs. Smith (USA 2005)
Angelina Jolie: sD(-?) [(vermutl.) 0:0X] & sCT- [(vermutl.) 0:0X] & sBH [ca. 0:09] & sD [ca. 0:20] & sD & Oops- (?) [ca. 0:22] & sBH [ca. 1:16] & sexy (gemäß Bildern (und Szenenbeschreibung); (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
möglicherweise fehlen bei SAT.1 Szenen, da nur im etwas längeren "Director's Cut")

22.54-0.32, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Le vieux fusil (Das alte Gewehr = Abschied in der Nacht; FRA/BRD © 1975)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Romy Schneider: sD [0:02/0:03] & OO- (lO-; recht kurz) & sD & sBH [0:32] & sD [(1:22) 1:24 (1:25 [kurz])]

23.05-1.25 und 3.45-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
The Punisher (USA/BRD 2004)
Laura Harring: sPO (unter sCT) & sD (unter sCT ?)
Rebecca Romijn-Stamos: sexy (?)
Samantha Mathis: sBI [ca. 0:15(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:28 0:35]
[unbekannt]: PO od. nPU ? ("appears to have forgotten her panties")
[zwei od. drei Unbekannte]: OO
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.10-23.35, zdf_neo:
Sketch History [Staffel 2, Folge 1 {laut ZDF}] (BRD © 2016)
Isabell Polak: OH- [0:13 (recht kurz)]

23.13-0.59, ORF 1:
Total Recall {oder: Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung} (Total Recall; USA 1990)
(Lycia Naff: Fake ("OOO") [0:53 0:57 1:10])
Sharon Stone: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:04 0:05] & sexy [0:22] & sD(-) [0:23] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:24-)0:25] & sexy [0:26 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sD
(oder - wie bei RTL-ZWEI- und Tele5-Version (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. 1 bzw. 2 Min. früher)

23.30-1.40, RTL:
Terminator 3: Rebellion der Maschinen (Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines; USA/GB/BRD 2003)
Kristanna Loken: PO(+?) [0:05 {RTL ZWEI} od. 0:06 {PRO 7}]
(danach Film nicht mehr gesehen)

23.44-1.25 und 3.24-5.05, 3sat:
VEЯSO {so (erst) 1:36} (CH/LUX/BEL © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eugénie Anselin: PU (gemäß Bild)
Isabelle Caillat: PO & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:16]
Shiva Gholamianzadeh: sBH bzw. OO [0:02-0:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & sPO bzw. ... [0:01] bzw. ... bzw. OO [0:04] bzw. sD [0:05]

0.00-0.50, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Lieber reich und tot (BRD © 2013)
Constanze Behrends: sexy [0:22]
Josephine Schmidt: sD [0:17-0:18 0:19 0:43/0:44]

0.00-1.30, SRF 1:
Tod in der Lochmatt (CH 2006 od. 2007)
Bettina Stucky: sD(-) od. sD [0:22 1:17] (ungeprüfte Fremddaten aus zwei Quellen)

0.18-0.49, Disney Channel:
New Girl[: Schwester? Nein Danke!] (New Girl: [3.17] Sister II; USA © 2014)
Ashley Wood: sexy [0:04 0:05 0:09]

0.25-2.10, Tele 5:
Requiem for a Dream (USA © 2000)
(mind.)
Aliya Campbell: NA+ [0:31] & OO+ & PO- [0:32] & PU [0:35]
Jennifer Connelly: sNIP- (?) [0:12] & sBH (?) & nPU [0:18/0:19] & NA+ [1:18] & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) PO & (kurz) OO (lO) [1:28]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:35 (kurz)] bzw. NA od. ... ? [1:27] & PO [1:28]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [1:06]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:09]

0.30-2.05, SRF zwei:
The Mechanic 2: Resurrection {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Mechanic: Resurrection} (Mechanic: Resurrection / Mechanic: Résurrection; USA/FRA 2016)
Jessica Alba: sD [ca. 0:13] & sUPS (kurz) & sD [ca. 0:15] & sBI & sPO(-) [ca. 0:20] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:27] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.50-3.25, zdf_neo:
Tod in Sevilla (La ignorancia de la sangre; ESP 2014)
Carla Sidoruk: OO & sPO [in zwei Szenen]
Paz Vega: (mind.) OO- (lO-) & {andere Szene} sBH & OO & {andere (?) Szene} OO
Pilar Mayo: PU [in zwei Szenen]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung[en])

1.55-3.50, arte:
Flatland (Südafr./BRD/LUX(/NED) o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Nicole Fortuin: sD [1:44 1:45]

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm heute keine Zeit mehr, aber voraussichtlich morgen früh]


----------

